# Use Up Your Stash 2012 - Session 2



## JJamiah (Apr 30, 2012)

Ladies we have come upon the second stage of this challenge. I hope all of you are in a better position then you were in Session 1. I know I am. Not but much. Since I use up things very slowly. Great thing is I haven't increased my hair products but much. I only buy what I need. Now that I am starting school again..... This is going to be what I have to do for now Anyway. So ladies Who is down for Session two, I am just cuting and pasting the info from Session one  below. If you no longer want to be in this challenge and see your name please IM me to remove it. If you don't see your name and want to join, just post it below.  Thanks Ladies and Lets USE IT UP in 2012 
Session 2.


Sessions are as follows:
Session 1 - Jan. 1, 2012 - April 30, 2012
Session 2 - May 1, 2012 - August 31, 2012
Session 3 - Sept. 1, 2012 - December 31, 2012

You can sign up for all the sessions or lets do one at a time 


The Rules:

1. Use the suggested categories or add categories of your own, list your stash within 5 days of joining the challenge. If you have a REALLY Big stash, put in a little at a time. But keep your list updated with the products used, given away, exchanged, etc. 

Posting a starting pic of your stash is optional. You can then update this "place holder" as we go along with details of what you have used, sold, exchanged and given away. 

2. For each category you can include 1 item for a staple. Mark this item. You can purchase 1 staple item per category to have 1 on hand without using a pass. If you stock up on staples anything beyond 1 item must be put in your stash list.

3. Participants are allowed 1 product purchase per month 

4. The idea is to decrease your stash not increase it. You are free to swap, sell, throw away and give away products to your heart’s content as long as the stash is "decreasing". The aim is to be reasonable and realize that we do not need to buy so much stuff but rather be more disciplined with our regiments and learn to establish our staples by actually using the stuff instead of continually buying more !!!

6. Also please check in every 2 weeks to let us all know how it is going and to get support so you do not fall off the challenge. 

7. If you fall off the wagon, update your stash list and get back in the game. The idea is to encourage better spending habits, make wise product purchases and to gain discipline in our regimens.


Paste the following info if you’re up for the challenge

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

Suggested Categories:
- Shampoos
- Conditioners
- Deep Conditioners
- Leave Ins/Moisturizers
- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
- Styling products
- Other

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)

4. What are your goal(s) for the session 
i.e. – reduce my stash by 20%
i.e. – to have 1 shampoo, 2 conditioners, 3 styling products, etc.
[Fill in your goal] 


Challengers 

JJamiah
@Ogoma
@B_Phlyy
@Theresamonet
@classoohfive
@NikkiQ
@wheezy807
@RarityFluttershy
@LaidBak
@Beauyu2u
@ZebraPrintLover
@TrueSugar
@natura87
@xu93texas
@faithVA
@Minty
@lamaria211
@Ann0804
@Lisaaa Bonet
@Meritamen
@Skiggle
@JeterCrazed
@Keishadt
@KiWiStyle
@Angelinhell
@Arian
greenandchic
__________________


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 30, 2012)

I am definitely IN! I still have a butt load of products to use up. SMH 

I am going to case up some things and give them away. WHICH is what I am going to do at the start of each challenge to purge just a few things off on others who can use it. 

I feel good because people that I give  them too actually use them. SO that is a big PLUS!!!!

I plan to give at least 5 products away in the next month. Hopefully I can use up some as well. I am wigging it so, products move way slower then normally.  We all know that is slow enough.


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 30, 2012)

Only products that need to be used up are on listed here. I have not included staples in this list since those are things that will be repurchased regularly.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 30, 2012)

I signed up for this and totally forgot.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm in there like swimwear 

*1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?* Continue to find staples that work best for me.


*2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.*


*Shampoos*
Tresemme Anti Breakage
Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Shampoo (gone 5/24/12)
Suave Rosemary and Mint (purchased when arrived to PR)
John Frieda Root Awakening


*Conditioners*
Tresemme Anti Breakage
Suave Rosemary and Mint Condish (trashed 7/9/12)
Suave Humectant (gone 5/18/12)
Oyin Honey Hemp Condish 
Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Condish (gone 8/13/12)
Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Condish (gone 6/2/12)
Tresemme' Naturals
Hairtrition Color Protect Condish (gone 8/1/12) 
Curl Junkie Beauticurls Argan & Olive Oil Daily Hair Condish (new purchase)
Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Daily Hair Condish (new purchase)
John Frieda Root Awakening
Renpure Organics (gone 7/29/12)


*Deep Conditioners*
Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment (staple...) 
Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix Moisturizing Condish x2 (new purchase)
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab Moisturizing Hair Treatment (new purchase)
Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol


*Leave Ins/Mosturizers*
KCKT- 1/3 left (gone 8/3/12)
Motions CPR Anti Breakage Hair Lotion (gone 5/18/12)
Curl Junkie Beauticurls Leave-in Conditioner (gone 7/2/12)
African Royale BRX braid spray (gone 5/18/12)
Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Intensly Smooth Leave-In Condish Cream
SofnFree Milk Protein & Olive Oil Strengthening Creme (staple...) (gone 7/13/12)
Curl Junkie Coffee Coco Curl Creme (new purchase)
Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion (new purchase)
SheScentit Tahitian Vanilla and Coconut (new purchase)


*Oils & Essential Oils & Butters*
-none- 


*Styling products*
Carol's Daughter Hair Milk
Eco Styler Gel w/Argan Oil
Eco Styler Gel w/Olive Oil
Eco Styler Gel (clear)
Fantasia IC Gel (pink) (given away 6/2/12)
Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk x2
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie x2 (staple )
Shea Moisture Yucca and Aloe Thickening Growth Milk x2
Karen's Body Beautiful Butter Love x 2
Hairveda Herbal Green Tea Thick Hair Oil Creme x2
Urban Therapy Twisted Sista Curl Activator
Curls Milkshake Curl Junkie Curls In A Bottle x 3 (1 bottle given away 5/26)
Curls Curl Defining Serum
Garnier Fructis Curl Cream
Curl Junkie Curl Queen x 2 (new purchase)

*Other*
Aphogee 2-min Reconstructor (1 use left in the bottle) (gone 8/5/12)
Sabino Moisture Block 
IC Fantasia Heat Protect (pink bottle)


*3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)*

*4. What are your goal(s) for the session?* Reduce my stash by another 30%



Session 2 Stash Starting Size: 28
Session 2 Current Stash Size: *41*


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2012)

I want to make sure I keep my stash under control. And I'm copying from NikkiQ. I also need to find some staples. I have shampoo and condition staple but nothing after that.

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
I want to make sure I keep my stash under control. And I'm copying from NikkiQ. I also need to find some staples. I have shampoo and condition staple but nothing after that.

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

*Shampoos *
1. Deva Curl No Poo 

*Conditioners - Instant*
1. Burt Bees Shiny Hair
2. Natures Gate Herbal Conditioner erplexed

*Conditioners - DC*
1. Nubian Heritage Hemp Growth/Strength Masque (protein)

*Leave-Ins*
1. Burt Bees PreShampoo
2. As I Am Leave-In
3. Jane Carter Leave-In
4. Giovanni Direct Leave-In

*Moisturizers *
1. S Curl erplexed
2. Sta Sof fro erplexed
3. Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifer erplexed
4. Deva Curl set It Free

*Stylers & Gels*
1. Nourish & Shine
2. Nubian Heritage Heat Protectant Spray erplexed
3. Nubian Heritage Heat Protectant Wrap erplexed
4. Nubian Heritage Heat Protectant Leave-in erplexed
5. Deva Curl ArcAngel (sample) 
6. KCCC 
7. Jane Carter Curl Defining Cream

*Oils & Butters *
1. JBCO
2. Babyganics Unpetroleum Jelly - 2 jars erplexed
3. Coconut oil erplexed

*Staples (Not Included In Stash Count)*
1. Terressentials Left Coast Lemon
2. Deva Care One (Conditioner)
3. Deva Curl One (Leave-in)
4. AO White Camellia
5. Deva Curl Angel (gel)/B'Leave In
6. Sunflower Oil 
7. Grapeseed Oil

Starting Count: 29
Current Count: 23
Ending Count : ?


*Removed From Stash:* (Used, Trashed, Given Away)
1. Shea Moisture Yucca Growth Milk (mixed with shea moistuire smoothie)
2. Shea Moisture Mist (used 5/2012)
3. Coffee Castor Oil Blend (5/14/2012)
4. Shea Moisture Anti-Breakage Masque (Used 5/20/2012)
5. Tresemme Naturals (Used 5/27/2012)
6. Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier (open bottle) 
7. Tresemme Naturals (Used 6/13/2012)
8. Hawaain Silky (Tossed 6/24/2012)
9. Taliah Waajid Herbal Conditioner (Tossed 6/24/2012)
10. Tresemme Naturals - gave away (6/29/2012)
11. Yes to Carrots- gave away (6/29/2012)
12. Blue Chamomile - gave away - (6/29/2012)
13. AO GPB (2 bottles) - gave away (6/29/2012)
14. AO Rosa Mosqueta - gave away (6/29/2012)
15. AO GPB put remaining contents in #13 (6/29/2012)
16. Castor Oil Blend - tossed (6/29/2012)
17. HBCO (7/9/2012)
18. AO White Camellia (7/11/2012)
19. Giovanni SAS 7/15/2012
20: Shea Moisture Smoothie (7/22/2012)
21. AO Blue Chamomile (8/3/2012) 
22. Shea Butter/Cocoa Butter mix (8/3/2012) - threw away
23. Terresential Mud Wash (Lavender) (8/24/2012)
24. Shea Moisture Purification Masque  (8/26/2012) - gave away



4. GOALS
To find some staples for leave-ins
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2012)

Your stash is really small NikkiQ, compared to the very 1st session. Your stash count is actually smaller than mine  

I removed my staples from my stash products. My stash is larger than ever but I have purchased wisely to try and find my staples compared to previously when I just had hair products I had no clue about. By the end of this session I really want to find my staple moisturizers.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Session 2 - May 1, 2012 - August 31, 2012*

***GONE

*Shampoo* 
ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair
K-PAK Reconstruct Shampoo
I have found my staples for this area: CON-Green and Suave Clarifying

*Conditioner*
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
Protein DC mixture
Aussie 3 min miracle
Aussie 3 min miracle
Garnier Fructis 3-Min Undo
Garnier Fructis 3-Min Undo
K-PAK Reconstruct Conditioner
K-PAK Deep Penetrating Reconstructor
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment
 Herbal Essences Hello Hydration Conditioner
Suave-Everlasting Sunshine Conditioner
Lustrasilk Tea Tree Cholesterol
ORS Replenishing Pak- Professional
**Goal is to have 4 conditioners (2-3 DC's and 1 to cowash with)

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
GVP The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell) 
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 
(Jamaican Fruit) Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
(Lemon Grass) Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector 
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector 
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Mizani Coconut Souffle
GVP The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment
Design Essentials HCO Leave-In Conditioner and Blow Drying Lotion
Miss Jessie's Curly Butter Creme (sample)
Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding (sample)
Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue (sample)
**Goal is to have 4 leave- ins IDKY  

*Oil*
I have found my staples for this area: JBCO, 1 ceramide, and EVCO.

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion
CHI Silk Infusion
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion
ORS Edge Control
got2b glued SPIKING GLUE
Beyond The Zone- Turn Up The Heat Spray
GVP Shaping Spray Plus (Sebastian)
EcoStyler Gel
Nexxus Emergencee

*Wish List/Buy Again*
WEN Summer Mango Coconut
WEN Six Thirteen Cleansing Treatment
Shea Moisture
Cantu SheaButter
As I Am - Moisture Milk
Mane n' Tail Detangler
Organic Root Stimulator HAIRepair Nourishing Conditioner
Aussie 3 min Miracle
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor
Aussie Moist/Herbal Essence Conditioner


----------



## Skiggle (Apr 30, 2012)

Please, but my name on the list. I'm on a no buy till Black Friday.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 30, 2012)

Why was a going down the list looking at yall items to see what I could buy from yall LOL.....HORRIBLE!


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow, I am shocked that I got the guts to try a use up your stash challenge. I am on a personal no buy until Black Friday. Since I started the HYH and no heat challenges, I am using far less product and I haven't purchase any products in two months- so I think I can try this. 

I traded a ginger shampoo, SD waterfall, and Oyin Hair Dew for IC heat protectant, CD Chocolate Smooth, and CJ coco. I am still curious to try products, but I think I will do trades from now on, and continue to reduce my stash.

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge? I want to clear out the clutter in my cabinets, and purchase things as I use them.

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories. I think I got them all but I can't be 100% sure

*Shampoos *
1. Terresential Mud Wash (Lavender)
2. Phyto sensitive scalp 
3. *Dandrene Used* 
4. Ginger (3 bottles)
5. Herbal Essence HH
6. Giovanni no sulfates
7. Jessicurl
8. As I am
9. Go Moist
10. Phyto growth
11. Phitosaint
12. 20 -30 Shampoo bars


*Conditioners*
1. Claudies Mango(staple) - 2 bottles 
2. Claudies Jojoba
3. *Silk Dreams Destination Hydration* Used 
4. *Claudies Avocado* Used 
5. Komaza (all of them) 5 bottles/jars 
6. KBB Luscious Locks (staple)
7. Marie Dean (various) 10 jars used one Used 
8. *SSI (various) 5 jars* sold 
9. Mozeke Carrot
10. Mozeke Moisture Mask
11. Morocco Conditioner
12. Phyto
13. Camile Rose (most of them)
14. Pura Body Chocolate 4 jars
15. *SD Shea What 2 jars* Used 


*Leave-Ins/Moisturizer *
1. Mozeke Grape 4 bottles
2. Komaza (all) 4 bottles and samples
3. Darcy's Pumpkin sold 
4. *QB AO* sold 
5. *QB CDG* 2 jars sold 
6. Shea Moisture Mist
7. Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier (2)
8. Morocco curl cream
9. CJ cocoa
10. CJ curl rehab sold 
11. CJ smoothing sold 
12. Afroveda sample set
13. Ella Jelly
14. Ambrosia
15. Enzo Marshmallow Spritz
16. Pura Body Murumuru 2 bottles
17. QB AP
18. *QB AOHC* sold 
19. *CJ Curl Rehab* sold 


*Oils & Essential Oils & Butters*
1. B&B Supergrow
2. *Baby don't bald* Used 
3. *SD Pre* Used 
4. Grease 15 jars
5. *Hairveda Vatika oil* Sold 
6. Butters/oils 15 jars
7. Coffee butter Oil Home made
8. Pura body 4 jars
9. Safi Coil Latte
10. Zipporah Delight My Hair Creme
11. Hairitage Hydration Blackberry Sage
12. Hairitage Hydration Mango Cloud
13. Hairitage Hydration Sprout
14. Hairitage Hydration Avocado Cloud
15. Oyin BSP
16. KC Pomade
17. Claudie's Grandma Louise Pomade
18. Claudie's Temple balm


*Styling products* 
1. Jane Carter Spritz
2. Wax 7 jars
3. *Kinky Curly Knot Today* sold 
4. *Kinky Curly Curling Custard* sold 
5. IC Heat protectant
6. Nioxin Heat Protectant
7. Morocco gel
8. Aubrey hair gel Used 
9. Donna Marie buttercreme
10. *CJ Curls IAB* sold 

*Growth Aids*
1. *Komaza* Used 
2. Bee Mine
3. Claudies
4. Camile Rose
5. Kyra Alexander
6. Tiiva's


*Staples* (Not Included In Stash Count)
Claudies Mango
L'occotaine Dandruff Shampoo
Royal Crown 
Shima Shampoo
Castor oil
Coconut oil
Emu oil
Tancho stick or edge control
Pine Tar
Various Herbal Teas and essential oils
Ayurvedic powders
Bentonite clay
Mega Tek
Homemade infused oil/butter
KBB Luscious Locks 
Claudies leave ins, and butters
Bobeam Shampoo Bars (staple)

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash" Will need to figure out how to do this, as my stash is in multiple locations

4. What are your goal(s) for the session 
My goal is to utilize some of the many products I have, and reduce my stash accordingly. Considering the size of my stash, if I could use the following products this session I would be happy.
1. *Komaza growth spritz* Used 
2. *Kyra growth oi*l Used 
3. *Claudies Avocado* Used 
4. *Sd Destination Hydration *Used 
5. MD Peach 
6. Komaza Califa leave in 
7. Komaza leave in
8. Enso Marshmallow Spritz
9. SD Silky Used 
10. SD Chocolate DC
11. *Aubrey Aloe Ge*l Used 
12. HE HH Shampoo
13. *JC shampoo* Used 
14. *Baby Don't Bald* Used 
15. *SD Aaliyah Used* 
16. Tancho Stick
17. MT mix
18. *SD Bling butter* Used 
19. Oyin Brown Sugar butter
20 Komaza Califa butter
21 Komaza Butter
22. *Marie Dean Olive Wheat berry* Used 
23. Jane Carter nourish and shine
24. Claudie's Grandma Louise P
25. Claudie's end's 1


----------



## yoleee (May 1, 2012)

Add me to the list. I just started this journey and my stash is out of control.


----------



## yoleee (May 1, 2012)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge? I would like to find a few products that work well for me and stop looking for the Holy Grail!

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

Suggested Categories:
- Shampoos
 Aphogee Deep moisture
 ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo
 Redken Cleansing cream
 Nexxus Therapee Moisturizing Shampoo
 Joico Smooth cure Sulphate free Shampoo

 Conditioners
 Joico Moisture Recovery Balm
 Joico K-Pac Intense Hydrator
 Joiico K-Pac Reconstructor 
 Aphogee 2 min
 Motions CPR


 Deep Conditioners
 Silicon Mix
 Nexxus Humectress
 NTM Daily Deep conditioner
 ORS Nourishing Conditioner
 Biolage Strengthening Masque 

 Leave ins
 NTM Silk touch
 Cantu Shea Butter Repair cream

  Oils
 JBCO
 EVOO
 EVCO

  Styling Products
 Chi Silk infusion
 Proclaim Argan oil treatment
 John Frieda finishing creme
 ORS Wrap  Lotion





3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional) 

4. What are your goal(s) for the session 
 To reduce my stash down to 6 products.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 1, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Your stash is really small @NikkiQ, compared to the very 1st session. Your stash count is actually smaller than mine
> 
> I removed my staples from my stash products. My stash is larger than ever but I have purchased wisely to try and find my staples compared to previously when I just had hair products I had no clue about. By the end of this session I really want to find my staple moisturizers.


 

I've learned my lesson with the PJism...sorta lol. I was buying stashes in bulk and had to stop. Granted I did find some really good products that worked great for me (like all my Curl Junkie products), but I've been trying to keep my product reggie simple and not switch it up way too much.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 1, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> *Oils & Essential Oils & Butters*
> 1. B&B Supergrow
> 2. Baby don't bald
> 3. SD Pre
> ...


 
Seamonster, psstttt, you using this?


----------



## lamaria211 (May 1, 2012)

Here is a pick of 80% of my stash ill list every thing later


----------



## xu93texas (May 1, 2012)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
I want to get rid of all non-staple products.

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash?

*Shampoos*
1.Redken All Soft Shampoo-donated
2.KeraCare 1st Lather Shampoo-donating
3.KeraCare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
4.Dr.Bronner's Castile Soap wi/Tea Tree oil-SOLD
5.Taliah Waajid Moisture Clenz-moved to dd stash for braids
6. Joico Body Luxe shampoo *new-returned
7. Joico K-Pak chelating shampoo *new
8. Moroccan Oil shampoo*new-donated
9. AG Moisture & Shine sulfate free shampoo*new donated

*Conditioners/Deep Conditioners*
1.Alter Ego Garlic Masque-SOLD
2.Redken All Soft Heavy Cream-SOLD
3.Redken All Soft conditioner-donated 
4.KeraCare Humecto Creme conditioner-consumed
5.Joico K-Pak 1.7oz-consumed
6.Macadamia Natural oil Deep Repair Masque*staple
7.Aphogee Keratin 2 min. reconstructor*new- donated
8.Silicon Mix-SOLD
9.LustraSilk Shea Plus Cholesterol- discarded
10.Alberta V05 Kiwi Lime squeeze clarifying conditioner-donated
11.ORS HAIRepair Nourishing conditioner (trial size packet)*new consumed
12.Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner*new-returned
13.Shescentit Avocado conditioner*new moved to dd stash
14.Sof n Free 2-n-1 shampoo/conditioner*new-gave away
15.AG Deep Recovery Conditioner*new donated
16.AG Moisture & Shine moisturizing conditioner*new donated
17.Ojon Damage reverse conditioner*new returned
18.Aussie 3 minute Miracle Moisture deep conditioner*new
19.Moroccan Oil conditioner*new-donated

*Leave In conditioners/Moisturizers*
1.Hydratherma Naturals Daily Growth Lotion-gave away
2.Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructerizer- donated
3.AG Fast Food Leave in conditioner-donated 
4.Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee-consumed
5.Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Invigorator-consumed
6.Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier-consumed
7.African Pride Olive Miracle braid sheen spray-discarded
8.Luster's S-Curl moisturizer-donated 
9.Redken All Soft Supple Touch leave in-SOLD
10.ORS HAIRepair anti-breakage cream*new gave away
11.Elasta QP H2 leave in*new discarded
12.Aphogee Pro-Vitamin leave in*new discarded
13.AG Moisture and Shine Conditioning Mist Leave In Detangler*new
14.Shescentit Cocoa Cream Leave in*new
15.Shescentit Moisture Mist*new-consumed
16.Paul Mitchell-the Conditioner*new-gave away
17.Mane n Tail Detangler*new donated
18.Ojon Dry Recovery Moisture Mist *new- returned
19.Miss Claudie's Balancing Ends Insurance moisturizer*new
20.DevaCurl Moisture Lock spray*new- consumed


*Styling Aids/Misc.Products*
1.KeraCare Foam Wrap set lotion-SOLD
2.Murray's Loc lock gel-donated
3.Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum-SOLD
4.KeraCare Silken Seal Liquid Sheen-SOLD
5.Jason's aloe vera gel
6.Chi Silk Infusion*staple
7.Peppermint Pomade -Vanilla scent-consumed
8.Eco-Styler gel
9.ORS Edge Control-SOLD
10.Hesh Neem powder*new
11.Hesh Kalpi Tone powder*new
12.Exotic Amazon Herbal Pomade*new
13.Moroccan Oil light serum*new-donated
14. Claudies Hair Revitalizer braid spry *new

*Oils*
1.Hydratherma Naturals Hair Oil-consumed
2.Jamaican black castor oil*staple
3.Macadamia Natural oil healing oil spray-discarded
4.Dabur Vatika oil-SOLD
5.Nutiva cocount oil* new
6.Africare 100% glycerin
7.lavender essential oil-SOLD
8.rosemary essential oil
9.eucalyptus oil
10.peppermint oil
11. vitamin E oil
12. Mahabhringaraj maka enriched hair oil*new- consumed
13. Dabur amla oil*new discarded
14. jojoba oil*new
15. grapeseed oil*new
16. avocado oil*new consumed
17. sweet almond oil *new consumed
18. Ojon oil damage reverse treatment*new returned

3. What are your goals for this session? 
*To reduce my inventory by 20%. I'm starting this session with 44 items and my goal is to finish with 35 items*.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 1, 2012)

*Shampoo*
L'Oreal EverCreme Intense Nourishing Shampoo

*Conditioners*
Dove Intensive Care Daily Treatment
Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol
Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat
Shea Moisture Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque
Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense Mask
Pantene Relaxed and Natural Moisturizing conditioner
Suave Almond and Shea Butter
Suave Color Care conditioner
V05 Tea Therapy Blackberry Sage
L'Oreal EverCreme Intense Nourishing Conditioner
ION Anti-Frizz Solutions Smoothing Polish Conditioner
L'Oreal EverSleek Reparative Smoothing Conditioner
Herbal Essences Unbreakable Seduction Conditoner
Herbal Essences Totally Twisted Conditioner

*Oils*
Proclaim Natural 7 Oil
Organic Root Stimulator HAIRepair Vital Oils

*Moisturizers*
African Pride Shea Butter Miracle Leave In Conditioner
African Royale BRX Braid Sheen Spray
Herbal Essences Tousle Me Softly Curl Silkening Detangler
Herbal Essences Touchably Smooth Split End Protector
Profectiv MegaGrowth Growth Lotion

*Styling Aids*
BB Foam Wrapping Lotion

Start count:23

My goal is to get to less than 15 products by the end of the session. That may not seem like a lot, but I know I will reduce my co washing (and conditioner consumption) because I will be in braids.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 1, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Here is a pick of 80% of my stash ill list every thing later
> 
> View attachment 147733


 

*peeps your stash*

looks like someone like QP, SE, and KeraPro products


----------



## Seamonster (May 1, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover Right now that one is just sitting in the cabinet.


----------



## JJamiah (May 1, 2012)

I am shamefully to lazy to go through all my products and list them. :/ I figure later I will line them on a table and take a group shot! 

I honestly can't wait to box things up and give some away that is the only way I will get it to moving. 

My sisters Bday is coming up and I am gifting her a Wen Ginger Pumpkin 
Giving my best friend a box of stuff, she called today requesting her box of hair goods 

I'd like to reduce mystash by 10-20 products by the end of this session and each session there after. If I can I should be good by the middle of next year! Sad! 

I need to start reducing my wig stash too, meaning not to buy anymore until I get rid of the ones I have and wear them until I can't wear them anymore.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 1, 2012)

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> *peeps your stash*
> 
> looks like someone like QP, SE, and KeraPro products



I kinda like having my own mini bss I just wish I could decide on staples


----------



## NikkiQ (May 1, 2012)

^^^Can I come shopping by you then??


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 1, 2012)

I'm in. Holding space.
I've been doing great, by the way. I can see the sink.  


1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
I can't chronologically afford the maintenance to keep the bathroom clean.

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

Suggested Categories:
- Shampoos
CHI Deep Brilliance Balance
CHI Nourish Intense Silk Bath *GONE*
 LUSH Juniper Shampoo Bar *GONE*
 LUSH Godiva Shampoo Bar *GONE*
Phytospecific Neutralizing 
WEN Pumpkin 
WEN Sweet Almond Mint
WEN Fig *!!NEW!!*
Belegenza GrowOut
Synergy Labs Veterinary Formula 
Selsun Blue x2
Chi Ionic Color Care *GONE*


- Conditioners
Sebastian Drench* *GONE*
AO GPB Lavender Ylang Ylang 
AO GPB Rosemary Peppermint
AO White Camellia
AO Honeysuckle Rose
French Perm 

- Deep Conditioners
H'suan Wen Hua *GONE*
WEN Remoist 
CHI Deep Brilliance Moisture
CHI Deep Brilliance Reconstruct
CHI Deep Brilliance Silkeratin17
My Megatek Mixology* *GONE*
My Deep Conditioner Mixology *!!NEW!!* *GONE*
RUSK Thermal Treatment
Fekkai Technician Color Care
Aphogee 2Step

- Leave Ins/Moisturizers
Belegenza EnCore x2*
Silicone Mix Ceramide Leave-in*
CHI Color Care Leave-in Mask*
Redken Real Control
Hairveda Whipped Cream
Not Your Mother's Frizz Control Cream
Sebastian Potion 9

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
Coconut*
Hairitage Hydration Castor Infusion
Rosemary
Argan*
Lemon Olive
Light Olive *GONE
* Rice Bran
Clove
Tea Tree
Peppermint *GONE*
Lavender JBCO*
Salmon Essential Fatty Acid (a gallon; Don't look at me like that. I'm getting help, ain't I?! )
Sunflower
Safflower
Capuacu *GONE*
Emu*
Homemade Amla
White Camellia Oil
(I'm not as greasy as I sound...)

- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
Amla Juice
Dried Amla
BAQ Henna/Mehendi

- Styling products
Sebastian Threads 
Bed Head Manipulator
RUSK Thermal Protect
Paul Mitchell The Cream
Paul Mitchell Foaming Pomade
Paul Mitchell Hair Sculpting Lotion
Biosilk Silk Therapy
Biosilk Shine on Spray
Fantasia Frizz Buster
WEN Sweet Almond Mint 
Crack

- Other
Diatomaceous Earth
Flora Flor-Essence
Hemp Protein
Rice Protein
Iron
Biotin
Collagen (Bovine; no pork on my fork )
MultiVitamin
Niacin
B-Complex
Sulfur
100% Dead Sea Mud
Mozeke Detox Cleanser
French Red Clay


3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)
NO WAY 

4. What are your goal(s) for the session
To be able to fit EVERYTHING INSIDE the cabinets. Not on the window sill. Not on the sink. Not under the sink. Not making a seance around the tub.
I want it out of here. 


* Staples. I don't have a staple in every category. 
I should not need to make any purchases. 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## classoohfive (May 1, 2012)

I'm still in!  I made a decent dent in my stash last session. I'll update my list later, I ended up buying a couple of new products  _but_ they're staples... Well, all but one of them. *runs out*


----------



## Ogoma (May 1, 2012)

I am in again. This challenge has really helped me. I went a little crazy halfway through the last challenge, but I self-corrected. I have used up some stuff, given some away, and even returned some things I can pick up as needed. I don't need to have 8 TJ Nourish Spa sitting in my house.

Motivations for joining this challenge? Use up non-staples.

*Use up List*

_Co-wash/Rinse out Conditioners_:
L’Oreal EverSleek Intense Smoothing - 8.5 oz -1 (left)
L’Oreal EverCreme Nourishing - 8.5 oz -1 (left)
L’Oreal EverSleek Reparative Smoothing - 8.5 oz -1 (left)
Darcy’s Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner - 8 oz -1 (left)
Aubrey Organics GPB Glycogen Protein Balancing - 11 oz -1 (left)
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing - 11 oz -1 (left)
Aubrey Organics White Camellia Ultra-Smoothing - 11 oz -1 (left)
365 Mint Blend Conditioner - 16 oz -1 (left)
Beauty Without Cruelty Moisture Plus Conditioner - 16 oz -1 (left)
Giovanni Deeper Moisture - Smooth as Silk - 8.5 oz -1 (left)
Aubrey Organics Swimmer's Normalizing - 2 oz -1 (left)
Aubrey Organics Rose Mosqueta Nourishing - 4 oz -1 (left)
Gud Floral Cherrynova Conditioner - 12 oz -1 (left)
Yes To Cucumber - 16.9 oz -1 (left)
Desert Essence Green Apple & Ginger Conditioner - 8 oz -1 (left)
Kyra’s Ultimate Hydrating Honey Conditioner - 8 oz -1 (left)
Jessicurl Aloeba Daily Conditioning - 8 oz -1 (left)
Jessicurl Too Shea Conditoner - 8 oz -1 (left)
Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment - 8 oz -1 (left)
Carol’s Daughter Smoothing Conditioner - 8 oz -1 (left)
Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner - 32 oz -1 (left)
DevaCurl One Conditioner - 32 oz -1 (left)

_Deep Treatments_:
Bask Cacao Bark Deep Conditioning - 8 oz -1 (left)
Bask Yam Nectar - 8 oz -1 (left)
Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment - 8 oz -1 (left)
L’Oreal EverSleek Smoothing DC - 5 oz -1 (left)
L’Oreal EverCreme Nourishing DC - 5 oz -2 (left)
ITDF Organicals DC - 30 oz -1 (left)


*Staples List*

_Co-wash/Rinse outs/Detanglers_:
Tresemme Naturals Coconut & Jojoba Conditioner/Aloe & Avocado - 24 oz -3 (left)
Trader Joe Tea Tree Tingle - 16 oz -2 (left)
Curl Junkie Strengthening Hair Conditioner - 12 oz -3 (left)
Curl Junkie Smoothing Conditioner - 12 oz -3 (left)

_Leave-ins_:
Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion - 12 oz -3 (left)
Curl Junkie Beauticurls & Argan Conditioner - 12 oz -3 (left)

_Deep Treatments_:
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab - 8 oz -2 (left)
Curl Junkie Repair Me - 12 oz -1 (left)

_Stylers/Oils_:
Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curly Magic - 18 oz -3 (left)
Meadowfoam Seed Oil - 32 oz -1 (left)
Grapeseed Oil - 25.4 oz -1 (left)
Rice Bran Oil - 32 oz -1 (left)
Black Cumin Seed Oil - 32 oz -1 (left)

_Cleansers_:
Terresentials Left Coast Lemon - 16 oz -1 (left)
Terresentials Cool Mint - 16 oz -1 (left)
L’Oreal EverCreme Conditioning Cleanser - 8 oz -3 (left)


----------



## Lanea87 (May 2, 2012)

xu93texas, your siggy protective style is beautiful. Share PLEASE!


----------



## classoohfive (May 2, 2012)

*1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?* Pretty much the same as the last session. I'm trying to decrease what I have (not just in hair products) to reduce clutter and to organize. I think I've only added four products to the list since the last session  but three are staples so I can live with that.

*2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash.* 

used

*Shampoos*
	Organic Root Stimulator / Olive Oil Creamy Aloe Shampoo (staple)
	Pantene / Clarifying Shampoo (staple?)
Ion / Clarifying Shampoo (new, replacing Pantene)
	Body Shop / Rainforest Moisture
	Suave / Professionals Dry Shampoo (staple?)
	Finesse / Moisturizing Shampoo

*Conditioners*
	Pantene / Relaxed & Natural Conditioner (staple)
Pantene / Relaxed & Natural Conditioner (staple)
Roux / Porosity Control Conditioner (staple)
Body Shop / Rainforest Moisture
Body Shop / Banana 
Organic Root Stimulator / Replenishing Conditioner (staple)
Elasta QP / Intense Fortifying Treatment
Herbal Essences / Hydralicious
Herbal Essences / Long Term Relationship (staple)
Herbal Essences / Long Term Relationship (staple)
Herbal Essences / Long Term Relationship (staple)
Roux / Porosity Control Conditioner Recovery #619 Moisture System (staple?)
Finesse / Moisturizing Conditioner (unopen, freebie)
Loreal / Everstrong
Cream of Nature / Jojoba & Olive Oil Deep Conditioning Treatment (new)
ApHogee / Balancing Moisturizer (new, staple?)
GVP / Conditioning Balm (new)


*Leave Ins/Moisturizers*
Herbal Essences / Long Term Relationship (staple)
Herbal Essences / Long Term Relationship (staple)
Herbal Essences / Touchably Smooth (new, LTR replacement)
African Royale / Braid Spray (staple)
African Royale / Braid Spray (new, staple)
African Royale / Braid Spray (new, staple)
Luster's Pink / Hair Lotion
Cantu / Shea Butter Repair Cream
Cantu / Shea Butter Repair Cream (restocked)
Mane `N Tail / Carrot Oil crème
GVP / Leave-In Conditioner and Styler
Aussie Split-End Protector

*Treatments/Other*
Chi / Infra Treatment (staple)
Body Shop / Macadamia Straightening Balm
Talavera / Silk Capsules
Doo Gro / Mega Thick Growth Oil
ApHogee / Two Step Treatment, single use (staple?)
Spectrum / Organic Coconut Oil (staple?)
Organic Root Stimulator / Glossing Polisher
Tropic Isle / Jamaican Black Castor Oil (staple)
Blue Magic / Coconut Oil
John Frieda / Precision Foam Color (unopen, freebie)
Organic Root Stimulator / Wrap Set Mousse
Organic Root Stimulator / Wrap Set Mousse
Organic Root Stimulator / Wrap Set Mousse
Organic Root Stimulator / Wrap Set Mousse
Organic Root Stimulator / Wrap Set Mousse (little packets from the relaxer kits)
Palmer's / Olive Oil Hairdress
Ultra Sheen Supreme / Styling & Setting Lotion
Dabur Vatika / Deep Conditioning Hot Oil Treatment with Olive, Almond, and Henna
ApHogee / Two-Step Protein Treatment (new, staple)
Hair One / Olive Oil (new)
Hair One / Olive Oil (new)
Hair One / Various Packs, 3


* Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
	Boxes of Henna, Alma, and Indgio (staples, restocked)

*Samples*
- My shoe box full of free sample products. I'm not even going to bother listing them all.

*2b. Used up last session* (11/10) 
Daily Solutions / Fortifying Shampoo, Suave / Professionals Dry Shampoo (freebie), Pantene / Relaxed & Natural Conditioner, Garnier Fructis / Fortifying Cream Conditioner, Herbal Essences / Hello Hydration, Herbal Essences / Long Term Relationship (staple), Garnier Fructis / Fortifying  Deep Conditioner, Suave / Milk and Honey Conditioner, Herbal Essences / Long Term Relationship, Tropic Isle / Jamaican Black Castor Oil (staple), Smooth `N Shine / Silk `n Sleek


*3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)* 

*4. What are your goal(s) for the session* Once again my goal is at least 10 products used by the end of the session. (13/13)


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2012)

Do you have that one product in your stash that when you look at it, it just gets on your nerves? You don't think it will ever go away?  

I have this shea butter blend that seems like I have buckets and buckets of it. Ok, its not that much but it seems like it. I tried to use it every time I seal my ends and I swear it looks like there is the same amount in there that was in there in January. 

I haven't brought myself to throw it out yet. But I feel so tempted. 

I may melt it down and put it in a smaller container and maybe I will feel better


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 2, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Do you have that one product in your stash that when you look at it, it just gets on your nerves? You don't think it will ever go away?
> 
> I have this shea butter blend that seems like I have buckets and buckets of it. Ok, its not that much but it seems like it. I tried to use it every time I seal my ends and I swear it looks like there is the same amount in there that was in there in January.
> 
> ...



Lawd, yes!! That damn Frizz Buster 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (May 2, 2012)

This stupid moisture block that I can't seem to get rid is!!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Keishadt (May 2, 2012)

I'm back for session II!!!!

Looking at my stash, I made a little progress, but I'm hoping for more since I didn't join late into the session.


1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge? Lots of reasons. but the main ones are I'm ready to simplify my regimen, products etc. I'm newly natural and my hair doesn't need as much anymore. 

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. 
- Shampoos/Cleansers
As I am Curl Clarity shampoo
SheaMoisture Purification Masque
Samples Sizes
Curls Creamy Curl Cleanser

- Conditioners

AO HSR (Staple)
AO Rosa Mosqueta
Samples 
Chi Infra
Curls Coconut Curlddd Conditioner
Matrix Conditioning Balm


-Deep Conditioners

Roux PC
Nature's Gate Biotin Conditioner
Nioxin Weightless Reconstructive Masque
Nioxin Weightless Hydrating Hair Masque

Cowash conditioners - Renpure Moisturizing conditioner

- Leave Ins/Moisturizers

As I Am 
NTM Silk Touch
Shea Moisture Thickening Growth Milk
Jane Carter Revitalizing Leave In
Giovanni Direct Leave in
Wave Nouveau Lotion
Wave Nouveau Finishing Mist
Sample
Curls Lavish Curls

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters

n/a 

- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products

n/a

- Styling products
One 'N Only Argan Oil treatment
Generic PM relaxing balm
Jane Carter Wrap N Roll
Kenra Platinum Silkening Gloss
Alterna Cavia Radiant Smoothing lotion - Staple
Nioxin Thermal Bliss
Garnier Fructis Curl sculpting cream gel
KCCC
TW Lock it up
Sample - Curls Curl Creme Brule
Carol's Daughter Hair Milk Lite
MIss Jessie's Curly Pudding
Miss Jessie's Quick Curls

- Other N/a

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional) Nope, Not ready to deal with the shame

4. What are your goal(s) for the session 

Reduce the stash by 10-15 products.  I'll be purging some products soon because I just have way too many styling products that are old, don't work for my natural hair, or just don't need anymore.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 2, 2012)

I used up one Suave conditioner


----------



## Keishadt (May 2, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Do you have that one product in your stash that when you look at it, it just gets on your nerves? You don't think it will ever go away?
> 
> I have this shea butter blend that seems like I have buckets and buckets of it. Ok, its not that much but it seems like it. I tried to use it every time I seal my ends and I swear it looks like there is the same amount in there that was in there in January.
> 
> ...



GOODNESS, YES! I had a jar of Mizani Coconut souffle that I couldn't seem to get to the bottom of.  I really was starting to think that Mizani had some trick jar that added a little more product just as soon as I put it away.  UGH!  finally got down to the end of it after what seemed like a year, lol!


----------



## Seamonster (May 3, 2012)

I read a review for herbal essence Hello hydration, so I picked up the  shampoo, then found out everyone was talking about the conditioner. This bottle has taken forever to go through. Seems to stay in the same spot.


----------



## JJamiah (May 3, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Do you have that one product in your stash that when you look at it, it just gets on your nerves? You don't think it will ever go away?
> 
> I have this shea butter blend that seems like I have buckets and buckets of it. Ok, its not that much but it seems like it. I tried to use it every time I seal my ends and I swear it looks like there is the same amount in there that was in there in January.
> 
> ...



My Nexxus Emergencee - Someone keeps refilling it


----------



## LaidBak (May 3, 2012)

I'm in.  Marking my spot to come back and reassess my stash.

ETA: I've got some sulfate free shampoo, garlic conditioner, Skala, and countless types of creamy moisturizers I need to use up.  I also have a litre of sunflower oil to use up.


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2012)

Thanks ladies. I needed that vent. And hearing that something is bugging you too made me feel a little better  Misery loves company?

Not sure if I will ever buy another butter again


----------



## xu93texas (May 3, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @xu93texas, your siggy protective style is beautiful. Share PLEASE!


 
Thanks lady! It's a sew in. I really like it, but I'm kinda bummed out about not being able to use up my stash for the next 6 weeks. I'm in a "KISS mood right now". The only thing I do is moisturize braids every other night, apply jbco or Peppermint Pomade to nape and edges. I cleanse my scalp with TW Moisture Clenz when needed and I plan to go to the salon every other week for wash/style. So my product usage will be zilch for May/early June.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 3, 2012)

Shampoos and Cleansing Conditioners:
Nexxus Aloe rid
Kids Organics Shea Moisture Poo
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Poo
Hair One for Curly Hair
Aphogee Shampoo for Damag


----------



## Lanea87 (May 3, 2012)

Keishadt said:


> GOODNESS, YES! I had a jar of *Mizani Coconut souffle* that I couldn't seem to get to the bottom of.* I really was starting to think that Mizani had some trick jar that added a little more product just as soon as I put it away.* UGH! finally got down to the end of it after what seemed like a year, lol!


 
Keishadt, I just got a jar of this LOL, IDK if thats a good or bad thing LOL..... I love the smell of it though .



Seamonster said:


> I read a review for *herbal essence Hello hydration*, so I picked up the shampoo, then found out everyone was talking about the conditioner. This bottle has taken forever to go through. Seems to stay in the same spot.


 
Seamonster, I love me some HE HH.



JJamiah said:


> My *Nexxus Emergencee* - Someone keeps refilling it


 
JJamiah, this stuff needs not to run out. The bottle is too dang small anyways and its $15.


----------



## Seamonster (May 3, 2012)

Used up my Komaza Growth Spritz, now I am going to enjoy my enso coconut lemongrass moisture mist


----------



## Keishadt (May 3, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Keishadt, I just got a jar of this LOL, IDK if thats a good or bad thing LOL..... I love the smell of it though .


It was a decent product for me when I was transitioning, but it just took so long to get rid of.  Nothing bugs me more than having a product that I don't love/non staple lingering on.  I refused to throw it out or give it away though...  Now that I'm natural I was considering picking it up again to see how it would work for me, but then I remembered how long it took to use up and I put it right back on the shelf!


----------



## lamaria211 (May 4, 2012)

Shampoos & Cleansing Conditioners
Nexxus Aloe Rid
Kids Organics Shea Butter Poo
Giovanni Smooth AS Silk Deeper Moisture Poo
Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair(unused)
Hair One Hair Cleanser For Dry Hair
Shea Moisture Organic Coconut & Hibiscus Poo
Curls Creamy Curl Cleanser(unused)
Wen Sixthirteen Cleanser(unused)
Wen Summer Coconut Mango Cleanser(unused)
Queen Helene Garlic poo

*Conditioners*

Suave Almond n Shea Condish(unused)
Chi Infra Treatment
Roux Porosity Control
Nexxus Humectress(unused)
BWC Moisture Plus Conditioner(unused)
Giovanni Brazillian Keratin&Argan Oil Conditioner(unused)
Silk Elements Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner(unused)
Redken Smoothdown Butter Treat(unused)
Aussie Moist(unused)
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment(unused)
Aussie 3 Minute Miracle Deeep Conditioner(unused
Suave Keratin Infusion condish(unused)
KeraPro Restorative Conditioner(unused)
Crece Pelo Natural Phitoterapeutic Treatment(unused)
Herbal Essence LTR Conditioner
KeraPro Restorative Intense Treatment x2(unused)
Curls Coconut Curlada Conditioner(unused)
Silicon Mix(unused)
Kerastase Oleo-Relax Slim Masque(unused)
Alter Ego Garlic Mask(unused)
Kerastase Masquintense Nourishing Treayment(unused)
Aphogee 2Minute Reconstructor
Natures Gate Aloe Moisturizing Conditioner
Aubrey Organics GPB
Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture Conditioner
Silicon Mix Bambu(unused)
Giovanni Tea Tree Conditioner
Queem Helen Cholesterol
Bumble and Bumble Creme 
Elasta Qp Intense Fortifying Treatment(unused)

Nubian Heritage Grow & Strengthen Masque(unused)

Macadamia Natural Oil Hair Masque(2) (unused)
Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol(unused)
Tresemme Naturals Moisturizing condish(unused)
Nubian Heritage Moringa Treatment Masque(unused)
Nothing But Intense Healing Mask(unused)
Kera Minerals Deep Condish(unused)
Organix Moroccan Argan Oil Intense Moisturizing Treatment(unused)
Silk Dreams Vanilla DC(unused)
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab condish(unused)
One n Only Argan Oil Hydrating Mask(unused)
KeraCare Humecto Deep Condish(unused)

*Leave Ins*
Macadamia Natural Oil Nourishing Leave in(unused)
Silk Elements Megasilk leave in cream
Kinky Curly Knot Today x2(unused
As I Am leave in(unused)
Aveeno Nourish leave in Treatment
Bioluxe Miracle Leave In Serum(unused)
Tresemme Split Remedy Leave in(unused)
Givanni Brazillian Keratin Argan oil leave in(unused)
Aphogee ProVitamin leave in
Herbal Essence LTR leave in
Crece Pelo leave in(unused)
Silicon	Mix leave in(unused)
Salerm b5 leave in(unused)
Aphogee Green tea and Keeatin Restructurizer
Garnier Frutis Leave in(unused)
Cream of Nature leave in

*MoisturizersNStylin*
Kerastase Oleo Relax Creme(unused)
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie
Nairobi Moisturizing Lotion
Elasta Qp Mango Butter
Nubian Heritage EVOO&Moringa Hair Butter(unused)
Salma Hayek Blue Agave Curl Cream(unused
Baba de Caracol Nutrition Styling Cream(unused)
Curls Creme Brule(unused)
Esencia Vanilla Macadamia&Sunflower Cream(unused)
Qhemet Burdock Root Butter Cream
Elasta.Qp Glaze
EcoStyler Olive oil Gel
Herbal Essance Split End Protector
GroHealthy Milk Protein&Olive oil Growth Lotiom
EcoStyler Gel clear
B&B Supergro
African Royale Braid Spray
Elasta Qp Design Silk heat Protectant(unused)
Keracare Blowdry Lotion
Silk Elements Heat Protectant
Herbal Essence Smoothing Serum
Elasta Qp Design Foam(unused)
Motions Shine Enhancing Pomade(unused)
ORS Edge Control(unused)
Chi Silk Infusion
SCurl(unused)
Nubian Heritage Indian Hemp&Tamanu Gro&Strengthen Custard(unused)
Wen Sixthirteen Replenishing Spray(unused)

*OilsNButters*
+Greases
Shea Moisture Organic Raw Shea Butter Elixir
Wild Growth oil
JBCO
Extra Virgin Organic Coconut Oil
Sweet Almond oil
EVOO
Vatika Oil
Organic Coconut Butter
Vitamin E oil
Raw Mango Butter
Grapeseed oil
Glycerine
Shea Butter
B&B Super gro grease
Softee Indian Hemp Grease

*Vitamins*
Hair Skin Nails Vitamins
Super B Complex
Biotin 5000
MSM 1000
Omega3,6,9


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 4, 2012)

^^ Honey, whu.... What is goin on in that stash?! 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (May 4, 2012)

[USER=155092 said:
			
		

> lamaria211[/USER];15865903]Shampoos & Cleansing Conditioners
> Nexxus Aloe Rid
> Kids Organics Shea Butter Poo
> Giovanni Smooth AS Silk Deeper Moisture Poo
> ...


 
I see some stuff I would be willing to take off your hands


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 4, 2012)

lamaria211, wassup wit dat Garlic Mask? oke:

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (May 4, 2012)

Sharing is caring ya know...

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211 (May 4, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:
			
		

> lamaria211, wassup wit dat Garlic Mask? oke:
> 
> Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF



I want that Alter ego I havent got to try it yet cause I have others to get thru first
faithVA what you looking at
I have so many unopened cause I dont like to.have to many open products at one time.


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 4, 2012)

Next season, can we put this thread in the Product Exchange Forum? 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Lanea87 (May 4, 2012)

JeterCrazed and faithVA, yall acting like me now LOL. Looking at ppl product list and trying to get stuff.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 4, 2012)

> *Shampoo*
> ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair
> K-PAK Reconstruct Shampoo
> 
> ...




Today's wash session will consist of the *HIGHLIGHTED* items. I only have at least 1 or 2 more uses of GVP The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell), cant wait until I can mark my first item off the list.


----------



## LaidBak (May 5, 2012)

Shea what conditioner-done!


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I want that Alter ego I havent got to try it yet cause I have others to get thru first
> @faithVA what you looking at
> I have so many unopened cause I dont like to.have to many open products at one time.


 
I have allowed temptation to pass. I am back in control of my senses.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @JeterCrazed and @faithVA, yall acting like me now LOL. Looking at ppl product list and trying to get stuff.


 

I was not thinking of myself. I was merely trying to help another LHCFer in a time of need


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 5, 2012)

*I'm down for Session 2. Total Count: 10

Paste the following info if you’re up for the challenge*

What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
I didn't get rid of the stash during Session 1 - of course! As I started getting rid of the old stash, I found other products that I need to *disappear* and I also have moved onto more natural (organic) products so I have some new staples to add to the list as well.

- Shampoos
*Chagrin Valley Butter Bar Conditioning Shampoo Bar - 7 oz. (2)*

- Conditioners
Suave Naturals Refreshing Tangerine Conditioner - 22.5 fl. oz.
Suave Naturals Sun-Ripened Strawberries Conditioner - 22.5 fl. oz.

- Deep Conditioners
Dove Intensive Repair Conditioner - 25.4 fl. oz.

- Leave Ins/Moisturizers
*Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream - 8 fl. oz.*
Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream - 8 fl. oz.

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
*Sunny Isle Extra Dark JBCO - 8 oz.
Sunny Isle EVCO - 4 oz.*

- Other
Fantasia IC Heat Protector - 6 oz.

What are your goal(s) for the session?
Get down  to my staples and nothing else. I want the entire stash gone by the end  of Session 2.

* HGs/Staples are *bolded*. Everything else has to go!


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2012)

I melted down that shea butter blend that was buggin me and put it in a smaller container. I wasn't sure if it was going to fit. If it didn't I was going to throw out the extra. But if filled the other container. It hasn't solidified yet. It will probably take a week since it is very warm here. Maybe I will feel better about using it  Or by the time it is getting on my nerves I can melt it down and put it an even smaller container.


----------



## Ogoma (May 5, 2012)

I used up some co-wash conditioners this week; did a henna treatment.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2012)

Made a dent in some products. Didn't use up anything but...

Have 1/8 of a bottle of SM Mist left.
Have 1 use left of SM Yucca conditioner
Have 1/2 bottle of SM Yucca Leave-in.


----------



## LaidBak (May 6, 2012)

Last little bit of that first bottle of grapseed oil is gone.  Used the last of my emu oil as well.  Killed off the last little corner of evoo that I had too.


----------



## xu93texas (May 6, 2012)

I'm done with the Nutiva Coconut oil.  Moving on to the Dabur Vatika oil now.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 7, 2012)

Gonna cowash with my last bit of kenra MC tomorrow


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 7, 2012)

Peppermint oil *le poof*

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Angelinhell (May 7, 2012)

Ooh! I want to join this session.
Joico k-pak intense hydrator
Lottabody foam wrap
Salon finish foam wrap
BB foam wrap
Aphogee Essential Oils
Joico k-pak color therapy restorative styling oil
Keracare Oil sheen
Keracare oil moisturizer
Proclaim neutralizing shampoo
Africa's Best ultimate herbal oil
Cb Smoothe cool silk conditioner
Chi Infra shampoo
Chi Infra Treatment
*sigh* let the games begin.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 7, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I was not thinking of myself. I was merely trying to help another LHCFer in a time of need


 
Or were you LOL?


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 7, 2012)

Forgive me, Father, for I have sinned.

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (May 7, 2012)

JeterCrazed what did you buy???


----------



## faithVA (May 7, 2012)

I was modifying my Shea Moisure Smoothe and put in too much oil. So I added the Sheas Moisture Yucca Leave-in to the Smoothie salvage it. It should work out the same.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 7, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> I'm done with the Nutiva Coconut oil.  Moving on to the Dabur Vatika oil now.



xu93texas,

I didn't know you were in this challenge.  I need to be over here because I am using up my massive stash to continue with a simpler regimen.  How is your stash looking?


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 7, 2012)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge? Simplify regimen, get rid of products I will discontinue use of and clear storage space.

2. I want to use up, exchange, and/or giveaway at least 50% of my stash. 


3. List the products you hope to use up in your stash.  See Below.  

(**)Means Staple Products. 
 This color means product is FINISHED, SOLD or GAVEAWAY!
This color means it's a new purchase since joining the challenge.
This color means i'm currently working on getting rid of.


*SHAMPOO:*
1. Roux Porosity Control Shampoo
2. Fekkai Apple Cider Clarifying Shampoo
3. Burt's Bees Very Volumizing 
4. Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat **
5. Paul Mitchell Awaphui Moisturizing Lather 
6. Shea Moisture Moisture Retention
7. L'Oreal Everstrong Hydrate Sulfate-free
8. Giovanni Smooth As Silk Deep Moisture
9. Organix Repairing Awapuhi Ginger Shampoo
10. CD Black Vanilla Herbal Shampoo
11. Kenra Clarifying Shampoo

*CONDITIONERS:*
1. Kenra MC
2. AO GPB
3. AO HSR
4. AO WC
5. Nexxus Humectress
6. Shea Moisture Volumizing Conditioner
7. Burts Bees More Moisture Raspberry & Brazil Nut
8. CD Black Vanilla Hair Smoothie
9. (2)  Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer
10. Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm  **
11. Organix Hydrating macadamia oil Intense Moisture Mask

* Co-Wash:*
1. Suave Professionals Humectant Moisture
2. Garnier Fructis Fortifying Conditioner Pure Clean
3. Garnier Fructis Triple Moisture
4. HE Hello Hydration **
5. HE Hydralicious


*LEAVE-IN'S: *
1. HE LTR
2. HE Touchably Smooth Split End Protector
3. Jane Carter Revitalizing 
4. DB Natural Coils Conditioning Mist
5. Neutrogena Triple Moisture
6. Paul Mitchell The Conditioner
7. DB Pina Colada Daily **
8. Giovanni Direct
9. Aphogee Pro-Vitamin 

*MOISTURIZERS:*
1. Jane Carter Hair Nourishing Creme
2 DB Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme
3. Qhemet Biologics BRBC **
4. S-Curl No Drip Activator
5. Qhemet Biologics AOHC **
6. Curls Lush Curls

*BUTTERS:*
1. Qhemet Biologics Aethiopika Hydrate & Twist
2. Jane Carter Nourish & Shine **

*TREATMENTS:*
1. Burts Bees Avacado Butter Pre-Shampoo
2. Alter Ego Garlic Mask
3. Aphogee 2-Minute Reconstructor**
4. Aphogee Two-Step Protein**
5. Ahogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurer
6. Joico K-Pak Reconstruct
7. Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Daily** 
8. Nioxin Scalp Treatment System 4
9. Roux Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner (1) **

*OILS:*
1. Hairveda Vatika Frosting **
2. Emu
3. 365 Peppermint
4. Nutiva Organic Coconut
5. Jasons Tea Trea
6. NOW Wheat Germ
7. NOW Vegetable Glycerin
8. NOW Apricot
9. NOW Grapeseed **
10. NOW Avacodo
11. NOW Jojoba
12. CD Lisa's Elixer
13. Organic 100% Argan Oil
14. Nutiva Hemp **
15. JBCO **
16. Hain Safflower (2)**
17. Jason's Vitamin E
18. (3) SAFFLOWER OIL **
19. EVOO **
20. NOW Virgin Coconut Oil **

*SERUMS: *
1. Paul Mitchell Super Skinny 
2. Giovanni Frizz Be Gone
3. CHI Silk Infusion **
4. Organix Coconut Milk Anti-Breakage Serum **

*GELS:*
1. QB Honeybush Tea Soft Gel
2. Eco Styler Olive Oil **
3. Lily of The Valley Aloe Vera Jelly

*MISCELLANEOUS: *
1. Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil W/Mink Oil
2. Jane Carter Wrap & Roll
3. CHI 44 Iron Guard
4. Mane N' Tail Detangler
5. Rose Water
6. Sulfur Powder
7 Sulfur 8 Medicated Scalp Conditioner
8. Organics Tea-Tree Shine Hair Polish 
8. Kerastase Ciment Thermique **

WHEEW, THAT'S ALL!!


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 7, 2012)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/URL]"]@JeterCrazed what did you buy???



Nothing. I cheated. 
I took that damn *Capuaçu Butter* and that daggon *Light Olive Oil* and thru them in a pot with some *Safflower Oil*. Melted it down and thru in a hand full of *Behentrimonium Chloride* and a couple pinches of *Cetyl Alcohol* with a tablespoon each of *Allantoin*, *Lemon Olive Oil* and *Preservative Complex *and two cups of *Water*. Whipped that thang into a moisturizing DC, put it in two jars and gave one to my sister as body cream.           
Shameful ... 

Bye, capuaçu butter and light olive oil. Hello My Unscented Conditioning Cream Mixology. 

-1 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (May 7, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> Nothing. I cheated.
> I took that damn *Capuaçu Butter* and that daggon *Light Olive Oil* and thru them in a pot with some *Safflower Oil*. Melted it down and thru in a hand full of *Behentrimonium Chloride* and a couple pinches of *Cetyl Alcohol* with a tablespoon each of *Allantoin*, *Lemon Olive Oil* and *Preservative Complex *and two cups of *Water*. Whipped that thang into a moisturizing DC, put it in two jars and gave one to my sister as body cream.
> Shameful ...
> 
> ...


 
As the official host of this challenge for 2011, I declare that that is absolutely not cheating but a brilliant form of creativity and resourcefulness.


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 7, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> As the official host of this challenge for 2011, I declare that that is absolutely not cheating but a brilliant form of creativity and resourcefulness.



...and I will be using it as body cream and moisturizer so I can get rid of IT, too. 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (May 7, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texas,
> 
> I didn't know you were in this challenge. I need to be over here because I am using up my massive stash to continue with a simpler regimen. How is your stash looking?


 
KiWiStyle, 
Hey girl! Yes, I'm all up in here trying to get rid of my stash.  I started session II with 44 products.  I started session I with 80+ products.  I gave away a lot od stuff and sold plenty of items.  This session, my goal is to get rid of 20% of my current stash. 

Yeah, you need to get rid of some of your stuff.  You worse than me!


----------



## xu93texas (May 7, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> Nothing. I cheated.
> I took that damn *Capuaçu Butter* and that daggon *Light Olive Oil* and thru them in a pot with some *Safflower Oil*. Melted it down and thru in a hand full of *Behentrimonium Chloride* and a couple pinches of *Cetyl Alcohol* with a tablespoon each of *Allantoin*, *Lemon Olive Oil* and *Preservative Complex *and two cups of *Water*. Whipped that thang into a moisturizing DC, put it in two jars and gave one to my sister as body cream.
> Shameful ...
> 
> ...


 
Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 7, 2012)

[USER=311845]xu93texas[/USER] said:
			
		

> Absolutely brilliant!



Thought I was gonna get gonged. 
I'm DC co-washing with it now.  I'll report back 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster (May 8, 2012)

Got one more use in my SD Destination Hydration. Just answered someone in the product exchange, hopefully they will take some of my new bottles off my hands. It will be very difficult to use many products now that I am doing no heat and protective styles for the year. It really cut down on the products I need. Every little bottle helps.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 8, 2012)

I havent used up anything but im working my way there


----------



## JJamiah (May 8, 2012)

This Session I am going to move so very SLOW,


----------



## Lanea87 (May 8, 2012)

Keep it going [email protected]JJamiah, as long as your moving it alllllll good.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 8, 2012)

> *Shampoo*
> ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair
> K-PAK Reconstruct Shampoo
> 
> ...







> Today's wash session will consist of the HIGHLIGHTED items. I only have at least 1 or 2 more uses of GVP The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell), cant wait until I can mark my first item off the list.



****I have not washed yet since I posted this on 5/4 LOL, starting the process now. I am prepoo'ing with WGO/EVCO for an hour while I get some studying in.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 8, 2012)

^^^^Completed.


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 8, 2012)

I used my Conditioner Mixology and it was great! It is best as skin cream, tho. I used it on my face and it's better than my night cream! Another product I don't have to replace. *throws out empty night cream jar* Deuces!!!

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2012)

AO White Camellia is my addiction. I put my conditioner in a bowl before applying it to my hair. So I know I'm addicted when I try to scoop up what's left in the bowl and try to put it back in the bottle. Yeah I did  I'm feeling desparate and vulnerable.


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 8, 2012)

I like White Camellia, too.  That was the first one I tried.

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster (May 9, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover are you getting my PM's? I sent you a few and haven't gotten a response, I need your address.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 9, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> @ZebraPrintLover are you getting my PM's? I sent you a few and haven't gotten a response, I need your address.


 
Seamonster, Im sorry this final has had me going crazy.....erplexed


----------



## Keishadt (May 9, 2012)

Confession:  I've purchased two items this month.  Keracare Hair Milk (My new moisturizer) and The twist and curl cream (to replace the TW loc it up stuff that I will be ridding myself of.)

I will be getting rid of my NTM Leave in, the GVP relaxing balm, and the Wave Nouveau Moisturizing lotion.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 9, 2012)

Keishadt said:
			
		

> Confession:  I've purchased two items this month.  Keracare Hair Milk (My new moisturizer) and The twist and curl cream (to replace the TW loc it up stuff that I will be ridding myself of.)
> 
> I will be getting rid of my NTM Leave in, the GVP relaxing balm, and the Wave Nouveau Moisturizing lotion.



Ooh keracare hair milk sounds nice tell me more... Hows the smell, consistancy and ingredients?


----------



## classoohfive (May 9, 2012)

So, I need to purchase some ApHogee since the 2-step pack was what my hair needed, and I'm getting the bottle. My problem: That little pop-up that says "Add $xx.xx more to get free shipping." I'm so close. I could get a product for the price of shipping lol, and use a 20% off coupon once I reach $50.  And I'm always looking for a better conditioner but:



> Pantene / Relaxed & Natural Conditioner (staple)
> Pantene / Relaxed & Natural Conditioner (staple)
> Roux / Porosity Control Conditioner (staple)
> Body Shop / Rainforest Moisture
> ...



I should probably walk away. I'm not close to using enough of these up anytime soon.


NGL, I'm at LHCF right now because I was researching Sallys products *lowers head in shame*


----------



## Lanea87 (May 10, 2012)

> *Leave-In/Moisturizer*
> GVP The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
> *Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 *
> *Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector*
> ...


 
Just mixed 1 bottle of HE LTR LI with about 30+ pumps of HS 14n1 and scented it with Jamican Fruit FO to give it a stronger smelling scent for the Spring and Summer. It smells sooooo good .
Also took it out the pump but and added it to a 6oz plastic jar.

***ETA: Did another bottle and that one is scented Lemon Grass.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 10, 2012)

> *Other*
> CHI Silk Infusion
> CHI Silk Infusion
> KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
> ...


 

***Trashed Motions Foam Wrap Lotion.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 11, 2012)

Keishadt said:


> Confession: I've purchased two items this month. Keracare Hair Milk (My new moisturizer) and The twist and curl cream (to replace the TW loc it up stuff that I will be ridding myself of.)
> 
> I will be getting rid of my NTM Leave in, the GVP relaxing balm, and the Wave Nouveau Moisturizing lotion.


 


lamaria211 said:


> Ooh keracare hair milk sounds nice tell me more... *Hows the smell, consistancy and ingredients*?


 
Exactly what I wanna know.....



ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Other*
> CHI Silk Infusion
> CHI Silk Infusion
> KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
> ...


 
***Donated to my good friend, CHI Silk Infusion.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 11, 2012)

> *Leave-In/Moisturizer*
> GVP The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
> Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1
> (Jamaican Fruit) Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
> ...


 
Finished up last night after my cowash session.....GVP The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)


----------



## NikkiQ (May 11, 2012)

Bought 11 CJ products. Don't judge me! The shipping to PR would've been a major killer so I got it now instead.


----------



## Keishadt (May 11, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Ooh keracare hair milk sounds nice tell me more... Hows the smell, consistancy and ingredients?



The smell is nice.  It's nice and sweet, but light.  The consistency is very thick, almost like a cream, but it spreads easily and my hair drinks it up.  The ingredients are:

Aqueous (Water, Aqua Purificato, Purified) Extracts: Phyllanthus Emblica (Amla)1 and Acacia Concinna (Shikakai)1, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) Oil1, Theobromo Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter1, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter)1, Cetearyl Alcohol1, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil1, Argania Spinosa Kernel Oil1, Crambe Abyssinica Seed Oil1, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Oil1, Beeswax1, Polyacrylamide, C13-14 Isoparaffin, Laureth-7, Prunus Armeniaca (Apricot) Kernel Oil1, Tocopheryl Linoleate, BHT, Ascorbic Acid, Sodium Bicarbonate, Potassium Sorbate, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Xanthan Gum1, Fragrance/Parfum, Benzyl Benzoate, d-Limonene, Linalool, Methyl Ionone Gamma, Cetyl Alcohol1, Polysorbate 60, PEG-75 Lanolin, Laureth-9.

I have had so many problems with moisture and nothing was cutting it.  I had to spritz my hair 4 times a day.  Just too much if you ask me. I needed to find something that I could use in the morning that would last all day.  As a relaxed head, almost all keracare products were hits, so I figured i'd give them a shot.  I'm glad I did.  The twist cream is also great.  Nice light hold, lots of sheen and it also keeps my hair moisturized.  

HTH!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 11, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Bought 11 CJ products. Don't judge me! The shipping to PR would've been a major killer so I got it now instead.


 
So what did you get?



Keishadt said:


> The smell is nice. It's nice and sweet, but light. The consistency is very thick, almost like a cream, but it spreads easily and my hair drinks it up. The ingredients are:
> 
> Aqueous (Water, Aqua Purificato, Purified) Extracts: Phyllanthus Emblica (Amla)1 and Acacia Concinna (Shikakai)1, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) Oil1, Theobromo Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter1, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter)1, Cetearyl Alcohol1, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil1, Argania Spinosa Kernel Oil1, Crambe Abyssinica Seed Oil1, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Oil1, Beeswax1, Polyacrylamide, C13-14 Isoparaffin, Laureth-7, Prunus Armeniaca (Apricot) Kernel Oil1, Tocopheryl Linoleate, BHT, Ascorbic Acid, Sodium Bicarbonate, Potassium Sorbate, Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Xanthan Gum1, Fragrance/Parfum, Benzyl Benzoate, d-Limonene, Linalool, Methyl Ionone Gamma, Cetyl Alcohol1, Polysorbate 60, PEG-75 Lanolin, Laureth-9.
> 
> ...


 
Girllllll, update that pic LOL .

That products sounds real good though, I need to look into that maybe after this session is over.


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 11, 2012)

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Bought 11 CJ products. Don't judge me! The shipping to PR would've been a major killer so I got it now instead.



What is goin on in here?!! 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2012)

Have 1 more use of the SM Mist and my coffee castor oil blend. Moisturized and sealed my hair tonight before putting it up. Used up some TW Mist Bodifier but I still have a lot of that left.

Starting the curly girl method sometime this weekend  so bought a bottle of the Tresemme Naturals Conditioner. 

Don't think I used up anything else.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 12, 2012)

I added the products to my stash list on the first page.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 12, 2012)

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I added the products to my stash list on the first page.
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



*singing* It was all good just a week ago. 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (May 12, 2012)

It's not like I bought a bunch of stuff I won't get use out of so I'm still good lol. Plus I rather take the hit to my stash now than pay $20 for shopping later.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Lanea87 (May 12, 2012)

Soooooo since adding FO's to my moisturizer, oil, and spray moisturizer; I feel as though they wont last that long bc I love the smell and always wanna use it.

I used some last night and this morning. Jamaican Fruit smells so yummy.....


----------



## Keishadt (May 12, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> So what did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol!  I meant when I was a relaxed head.  I'm still natural.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 12, 2012)

Keishadt said:


> lol! I meant when I was a relaxed head. I'm still natural.


 
Im glad you said something cause you had me going LOL.


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2012)

Started the curly girl method tonight. Using my new bottle of Tresemme Naturals. It took me 2 hrs to cowash and finger detangle. This bottle won't make it a week  After I figure out what I'm doing I will start going through the other conditioners in my stash.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 13, 2012)

Hey ladies, what is the max amount of oils that you believe are sufficient to have in your goal stash?

I was thinking 3 for me but I want a lot more, one for my scalp (JBCO) and 2 for my hair (EVCO and something else).

My WGO in my stash and thats about gone and luckily I  got some Hairveda Vatika Oil from Seamonster, but once my WGO is gone IDK what to add because I will already have a form of EVCO in my stash.

Whats your max?


----------



## faithVA (May 13, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Hey ladies, what is the max amount of oils that you believe are sufficient to have in your goal stash?
> 
> I was thinking 3 for me but I want a lot more, one for my scalp (JBCO) and 2 for my hair (EVCO and something else).
> 
> ...


 
For me I think 3 is enough. Sunflower oil, grapeseed oil and some form of castor oil. I think if your hair likes oils then having a few more isn't an issue because yu can use them up quickly by adding them in your products. I think having more than 5 at a time, unless they are really small bottles may be overkill.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 14, 2012)

I have about umm 7 or 8 but I dont need that many for me 1 WGO will do


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2012)

faithVA said:


> *For me I think 3 is enough*. Sunflower oil, grapeseed oil and some form of castor oil. I think if your hair likes oils then having a few more isn't an issue because yu can use them up quickly by adding them in your products. I think having more than 5 at a time, unless they are really small bottles may be overkill.


 
faithVA, your hair is similar to mine in the fact that it doesnt like heavy oils....so Grapeseed is light? 



lamaria211 said:


> I have about umm *7 or 8* but I dont need that many for me *1 WGO will do*


 
lamaria211, Yea I like that oil but the smell gets me.....so I have to mix it with something so the smell isnt overbearing.


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2012)

I am enjoying playing with the curly girl method. So I bought 2 more bottles of the Tresemme at the grocery store. Didn't realize the Tresemme Naturals would be so hard to find. I bought the last 2 bottles. With using it to cowash and to leave-in, I realize at the beginning I will only get 6 to 8 uses out of it. So 3 bottles will get me through the 6 to 8 week trial period. 

I will DC with my AO White Camellia still. And at some point I guess with all this cowashing I will need to use my AO GPB.


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2012)

[USER=34547 said:
			
		

> ZebraPrintLover[/USER];15934039]@faithVA, your hair is similar to mine in the fact that it doesnt like heavy oils....so Grapeseed is light?
> 
> 
> .


 
Yes grapeseed is light like sunflower oil. I mixed them together because they have different properties (don't ask me what they are ). But they blend well. 

And I got a large bottle of each from Walmart, total of both less than $10. I'm not going to say they are the highest quality of oils  cuz its Walmart but for $10 and huge bottles I couldn't let that pass. 

I won't be buying any other oils though. I usually end up regretting them.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I am enjoying playing with the curly girl method. *So I bought 2 more bottles of the Tresemme at the grocery store.* Didn't realize the Tresemme Naturals would be so hard to find. I bought the last 2 bottles. With using it to cowash and to leave-in, I realize at the beginning I will only get 6 to 8 uses out of it. So 3 bottles will get me through the 6 to 8 week trial period.
> 
> I will DC with my AO White Camellia still. And at some point I guess with all this cowashing I will need to use my AO GPB.


 


faithVA said:


> *Yes grapeseed is light like sunflower oil.* I mixed them together because they have different properties (don't ask me what they are ). But they blend well.
> 
> And I got a large bottle of each from Walmart, total of both less than $10. I'm not going to say they are the highest quality of oils  cuz its Walmart but for $10 and huge bottles I couldn't let that pass.
> 
> I won't be buying any other oils though. I usually end up regretting them.


 
faithVA
#1....Imma beat you this session too I see LOL. Stay out the grocery store, its the debil.

#2.....Ok cool Imma look into Grapeseed Oil. Matter fact my mom has some I believe. I know she has Almond Oil and Avocado.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 14, 2012)

We don't sound like we're embracing minimalism in this thread


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2012)

Everything is completely under control. But it sounds like ZebraPrintLover threw out a challenge  On its on now girl. Me and you.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> We don't sound like we're embracing minimalism in this thread


 
Thats faithVA over there, cant control herself .


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2012)

Used up the last of my coffee castor oil.

Don't be fooled now. I'm a pro at using stuff up and throwing stuff out. I can be down to 19 products in a weekend  If cowashing works for me there will be quite a few products that will just be trashed. Can anyone say shea butter


----------



## Lanea87 (May 15, 2012)

faithVA said:


> *Used up the last of my coffee castor oil.*
> 
> Don't be fooled now. I'm a pro at using stuff up and *throwing stuff out*. I can be down to 19 products in a weekend  If cowashing works for me there will be quite a few products that will just be trashed. Can anyone say shea butter


 
faithVA, bout time you used something up instead of buying LOL j/k . I love you too LOL!

I dont want you to throw it out, I want you to use it up.


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @faithVA, bout time you used something up instead of buying LOL j/k . I love you too LOL!
> 
> I dont want you to throw it out, I want you to use it up.


 
ZebraPrintLover, Girl I am coming for you. You won't even know what hit you. Keep talkin'


----------



## xu93texas (May 15, 2012)

I need to update my stash list.

I'm giving away *Redken All Soft Shampoo,* *All Soft Conditioner*, and *AG* *Fast Food leave in* to my mom.

I'm donating *Vo5 Kiwi Lime Squeeze clarifying conditioner* to someone.

I'm giving away *Murray's Loc-Lock gel* and *Luster's S-Curl moisturizer* to my sister who's natural. 

I moved *Hydratherma Naturals Daily Growth Lotion* and *Hydratherma* *Hair Oil* to my daughter's stash. (Yeah, I'm cheating!) I've purchased new oils and moisturizer for my hair. 

...And I bought:
Dabur Amla oil
Ancient formulae Mahabhringaraj Maka enriched herbal hair oil
Hesh Kalpi Tone powder x2 boxes
Hesh Neem powder
ORS HAIRepair Anti-breakage Creme
ORS HAIRepair Nourishing conditioner (1 trial size packet)


----------



## Lanea87 (May 16, 2012)

faithVA said:


> @ZebraPrintLover, Girl I am coming for you. You won't even know what hit you. Keep talkin'


 
faithVA
 Ok ok, Im done LOL!

I was thinking about keeping it simple in my stash for the oil section. 
Just JBCO for scalp area and EVCO for throughout. 
Imma steal my other oils from my momma stash, that way I dont have to add to my stash. #BINGO!


----------



## Ogoma (May 16, 2012)

I have not bought any hair products in over a month. I have bought fragrance oils and some body stuff, but no hair products 

Used up 1 UFD Curly Magic - 2 back ups.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2012)

[USER=34547 said:
			
		

> ZebraPrintLover[/USER];15949187]@faithVA
> Ok ok, Im done LOL!
> 
> I was thinking about keeping it simple in my stash for the oil section.
> ...


 
Too late your own my list


----------



## Lanea87 (May 16, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Too late your own my list


 
Well in that case, let me get back on your case LOL.....


----------



## Lanea87 (May 17, 2012)

Anyone used up anything yet?......
I keep going back and looking at my initial list hoping something will fall off of it LOL. No luck so far.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 17, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Other*
> Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide


 
Returning back to the store sometime this week.

Redken did nothing for my hair, nothing at all. I was in the club with puffy roots, and thats not a good look at all. 

Went to Sallys today and they had the 1.5oz of Beyond The Zone- Turn Up The Heat (Flat Iron Protection) so I picked that up for less than $3.


----------



## faithVA (May 17, 2012)

Keep on buying up stuff ZebraPrintLover. 

Oiled my scalp with my castor oil blend. Also mixed some in with a sorry instant conditioner I have. Hope it helps it out. Oiling my scalp 2 to 3 times a week while cowashing so, should go through this oil pretty quickly.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 17, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Keep on buying up stuff @ZebraPrintLover.
> 
> Oiled my scalp with my castor oil blend. Also mixed some in with a sorry instant conditioner I have. Hope it helps it out. Oiling my scalp 2 to 3 times a week while cowashing so, should go through this oil pretty quickly.


 
faithVA, I am returning a $11 5oz product for a $3 1.5oz product. Thats an even trade (I dont use heat on my head often so 5oz would last me 5-10 years LOL). If not I can still take it back to Sallys.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 17, 2012)

faithVA, I vow to not buy any new (no staple) products until August 31st (2nd session ends LOL).

I know that I will have to buy some CON Green and Nexxus Emergencee soon though but I will try to use what I got first though.
I dont have another moisturizing poo to use so I will HAVE to get that CON Green.


----------



## faithVA (May 17, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @faithVA, I vow to not buy any new (no staple) products until August 31st (2nd session ends LOL).
> 
> I know that I will have to buy some CON Green and Nexxus Emergencee soon though but I will try to use what I got first though.
> I dont have another moisturizing poo to use so I will HAVE to get that CON Green.


 
I have no intentions of buying anything. With this CG method, I'm not using anything but conditioner. And I have plenty of conditioners to get me through 6 weeks. By the time I use up 2 bottles of the Tresemme, I will know which conditioners I want to repurchase if any. So I'm good.


----------



## xu93texas (May 18, 2012)

I threw away the African Pride Olive Miracle braid sheen spray and Macadamia Healing oil spray.  

I did restock my staple leave ins: Aphogee Pro-vitamin and Elasta QP H2. 

Ok, I'm good through August.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 18, 2012)

Used up 3 products today!! 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Lanea87 (May 19, 2012)

^^^^I wish faithVA could say the same (just messing with Faith LOL)


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2012)

[USER=34547 said:
			
		

> ZebraPrintLover[/USER];15971773]^^^^I wish @faithVA could say the same (just messing with Faith LOL)


 
When I take this challenge back over from JJamiah, I'm gonna kick you out. Now run tell dat!  You ain't nothing but a trouble maker. 

JJamiah, oh JJamiah Come in here please


----------



## Lanea87 (May 19, 2012)

> *Leave-In/Moisturizer*
> GVP The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
> Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1
> (Jamaican Fruit) Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
> ...


 
Soooo I think I wanna try to Kimmaytube some of my products. Of course it wont be the same but hey who cares, I gotta use what I got.

I already kinda do it with my HS14n1, GVP The Conditioner, Infusium 23, and WGO (this is a water like texture) and that works well for my hair. I have a 12oz bottle of this concoction made up.

I can do the creamy on to focus on my NG or something. I will make a small bit like the recipe and see how that works. Imma use 

1 oz AVJ

1 oz of either 
GVP The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell) 
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector

2 tsp of WGO or HV Oil

2 tsp of the JBCO

......I will let yall know how that goes wont get a chance to use it until nxt weekend bc I am in my cornrows and I wanna use it on freshly wash NG and be able to tell yall about it.

@faithVA, your a tallytale. Kick me out if you want imma still come in and post LOL


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 19, 2012)

Sold two products off my stash list.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2012)

Used up my Shea Moisture Anti-Breakage Masque. 

Used some of my lavender mud wash. Just using this 1x a month so probably 2 more uses.

1 bottle of Tresemme will be used up this week. Moving right along.


----------



## JJamiah (May 20, 2012)

faithVA said:


> When I take this challenge back over from JJamiah, I'm gonna kick you out. Now run tell dat!  You ain't nothing but a trouble maker.
> 
> JJamiah, oh JJamiah Come in here please



faithVA what's wrong LOL


----------



## JJamiah (May 20, 2012)

I sold a product  yay! I am happy to rid my closet of it, I was going to give it away to my sis for her Bday next month. Then I was going to buy  her 3 Hair Ones, I figure I will give her some of the lovely conditioners from my stash, She used to use soap so I am upgrading her anywho


----------



## xu93texas (May 20, 2012)

Done with KeraCare Humecto.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> I sold a product  yay! I am happy to rid my closet of it, I was going to give it away to my sis for her Bday next month. Then I was going to buy her 3 Hair Ones, I figure I will give her some of the lovely conditioners from my stash, She used to use soap so I am upgrading her anywho


 
Soap? hmm, ole skool huh? 

JJamia, ZebraPrintLover was pickin on me.


----------



## Keishadt (May 20, 2012)

I gave away my Shea Moisture Thickening milk and my Nature's Gate Biotin conditioner. That's 5 products out of my stash, not counting the staples.


----------



## xu93texas (May 20, 2012)

I forgot to add that I'm done with Joico K-pak.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 20, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> @faithVA what's wrong LOL


 


faithVA said:


> JJamia, ZebraPrintLover was pickin on me.


 
JJamiah, faithVA is just being a big ol cry baby LOL. If she stay out the stores then we would be on a good note.


Enough of her LOL, I just used up like an ounce or 1.5oz of WGO. Sitting here doing a HOT I assume.
After I unbraided my weekly cornrows I detangled and saturated my hair and scalp with WGO/ EVCO mix and put in 5 big plaits and threw on a shower cap and a durag and now I am sitting under my heating cap for an hour. I will threw my DC on top which also has WGO in it also .


----------



## Lanea87 (May 20, 2012)

> *Shampoo*
> ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair *(WASH)*
> 
> *Conditioner*
> ...


 
I will be using all of these products tonight during my wash session.

ETA: I did everything except 

***Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment *(USING AFTER WASH SESSION BUT B4 MOISTURIZER; RIGHT ON MY ENDS.)*


----------



## xu93texas (May 20, 2012)

Hi ladies, 
I just wanted to let ya'll know I have Alter Ego Garlic mask and Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum for sale in the Hair product exchange forum.


----------



## xu93texas (May 21, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies,
> I just wanted to let ya'll know I have Alter Ego Garlic mask and Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum for sale in the Hair product exchange forum.


 
I sold the Alter Ego garlic mask.  I have a sale pending on the PM SSS.


----------



## xu93texas (May 21, 2012)

Sold the PM SSS.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 21, 2012)

I have some things I need to sale also....need to take pics first though.
Some items arent hair related.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 21, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> Sold the PM SSS.



xu93texas,

I thought you liked the PM SSS??


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 21, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> I sold the Alter Ego garlic mask.  I have a sale pending on the PM SSS.



@xu93texad,
I'm also not finding room for my Alter Ego Garlic Mask in my regimen.  What didn't you like about it??


----------



## xu93texas (May 22, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> xu93texas,
> 
> I thought you liked the PM SSS??



I liked it, but I like the Chi Silk Infusion more b/c of the protein. Besides, there was no way I would get through all of that serum. I don't use heat on my hair that much.


----------



## xu93texas (May 22, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @xu93texad,
> I'm also not finding room for my Alter Ego Garlic Mask in my regimen.  What didn't you like about it??



I bought this product to help with post partum shedding. It's been sitting in my stash unused for the last 3 mos. I decided to part ways. Better for someone else to get use out of it.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 22, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> I liked it, but I like the Chi Silk Infusion more b/c of the protein. Besides, there was no way I would get through all of that serum. I don't use heat on my hair that much.



@xu93rexas,
Yep, same here.  CHI is my staple serum.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 22, 2012)

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector 
is gone thanks to my bummy friend that I love so much . She always comes to my house wanting something so I gave her some moisturizer LOL.....


----------



## classoohfive (May 23, 2012)

Pantene / Clarifying Shampoo (staple?)

Used this up a few weeks ago. Well, my bf did. I was a little mad because I didn't know it was empty until _after _I had been sitting with a prepoo on my hair for hours.  I need to replace this.




*hides beauty supply store bags* 


I haven't been there in months but they had a GREAT deal on Aphogee and I was in the area.  I was walking down the aisles like













but I didn't get much, at least compared to how I usually act when I go in there, lol. Just 4 products (and more than a few accessories), 1 product was a small sample pack so it'll be gone soon and I consider the ApHogee to be new staples. The only reason I didn't get more is because I was in a rush or I'd be in this thread asking for forgiveness (and money for more products) right now. 


I also restocked my henna, indigo, and alma. Received my package on Monday. They're staples, and they were on sale.

I'm going to relax and then henna this week, so I hope to finish off the Hydralicious.


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2012)

classoohfive, you had me rolling over here


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2012)

I bought a Wen Mango Coconut, only one because I want to try it out. My auto ship on 613 shall be coming soon. 

I removed my braids and will be attacking this mane every week, I am just gelling up a ponytail and popping a phony pony over it. YES, it makes life much easier for me and......., I used one of my hidden new pony tails that I thought I'd never wind up using due to my hair being too long. So the cutting is working for me. I am due for a trim come June and will be happy to get it.


----------



## faithVA (May 23, 2012)

classoohfive said:


> Pantene / Clarifying Shampoo (staple?)
> 
> 
> I haven't been there in months but they had a GREAT deal on Aphogee and I was in the area. I was walking down the aisles like


 
Those .gifs were funny. Excited huh?


----------



## xu93texas (May 23, 2012)

I hit the jackpot! I put together a goodie box and sold it for cheap.  My stash is looking good now!  Here is what I sold:

-4 various sizes of Annie brand magnetic rollers ( EL to SL hair), about 48 rollers
-double pronged clips
-Dr.Bronner's Pure Castile soap with Hemp & Tea tree, about 97% full, 4oz
-Silicon Mix conditioner, about 45-50% full, 8oz
-Redken All Soft Heavy Cream, about 65% full, 1oz trial size-1tube
-Redken All Soft Supple Touch Leave in, about 70% full, 5oz
-KeraCare Foam Wrap setting lotion, about 65% full, 80z bottle
-KeraCare Silken Seal Liquid Sheen, about 40% full, 4oz
-ORS Edge Control, about 85% full
-Dabur Vatika oil, about 55% full, 5oz bottle
-Lavender essential oil, Nature's Alchemy, 1oz bottle, 75% full
-samples of ORS HAIRepair Intense Moisture Creme, 2 packets
-samples of ORS Hair Fertilizer, 2 packets
-samples of Hawaiin Silky Moroccan Argan Oil Hydrating Sleek Healing Oil Treatment, 3 packets


----------



## classoohfive (May 23, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> I bought a Wen Mango Coconut, only one because I want to try it out.




One of the products I picked up yesterday is a Wen knockoff, lol. Mango coconut sounds  





faithVA said:


> Those .gifs were funny. Excited huh?




It's been months, they had a bunch of new products, and I felt okay replacing a couple of things I've used up so I was READY. I'm going to try and use up at least two products by the end of the month so I can get back on track.


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2012)

I have to box up some supplies for dear friend and sister, I shall challenge myself to at least 10 products! to get rid of.  I'd feel a lot better


----------



## Lanea87 (May 23, 2012)

JJamiah, IDK you were transitioning over. How many wks post are you?


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover I am soon to be 11 months post  I tried to remove that real quick LOL


----------



## Lanea87 (May 23, 2012)

JJamiah
Girllllll, Is it easy for you?


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2012)

LOLLOL ZebraPrintLover, how did you know I was transitioning? LOL Hmmm I will hit you up in PM Land LOL


----------



## lamaria211 (May 24, 2012)

I Finally finished a product yaay 
I finished my HE Touchably smooth split end mender last night


----------



## Keishadt (May 24, 2012)

My Mom also swiped my Curls Cream Cleanser...


----------



## TrueSugar (May 25, 2012)

I am working on a list and I feel a little sick about the number of product that I have.


----------



## classoohfive (May 25, 2012)

I texlaxed my hair, so I used the rest of my Palmer's "Olive Oil" to coat my previously relaxed ends. It took forever since I only touch up about every 16 weeks... Now I'll just stick to the Blue Magic "Coconut" oil for this task and not replace the Palmer's. 


The Hair One Cleanser and Conditioner with Olive Oil is one of the new products I picked up recently.  Not sure how the conditioning aspect is yet, I'll have to see how my hair dries, but I LOVED the tingle during the scalp massage part. Good: Even though I added to my stash I used a product up. Bad: I may buy it again and I kinda want to try the other ones, lol. I have a thing for conditioners. 


I removed the HE Detangler from the list. While my daughter and I share products, I didn't list those that are strictly hers. I thought this product would work for both of us but it doesn't like my hair very much. So it's all hers unless I get braided up and give it a try later during take down.


----------



## faithVA (May 25, 2012)

TrueSugar said:


> I am working on a list and I feel a little sick about the number of product that I have.


 
Don't feel bad. That is why some of us are here. We know we have/had too much stuff. But at least you are looking at it and facing it. That's where it starts.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 25, 2012)

I need to start working on using up my stash.  I have established my staples and now I'm finding it to be difficult using my other products though most are good products as well.

ETA: Ok, so after reading through some of your comments, I finally found the nerve to trash a few items that I know I will never use and I know no one else will ever want.  I just dumped:

1. CD Black Vanilla Herbal Shampoo 1/4 full.
2. CD Lisa's Elixer 1/2 full (this stuff stinks like h&ll).  
3. CD Black Vanilla Hair Smoothie 1/4-1/2 full.  
4. Organics Tea-Tree Shine Strengthening Hair Polish FULL.

*76 OF 80 PRODUCTS LEFT *.

I thought I was doing it back when I first started my HHJ and using CD products, LOL!  I think i'm going to call my daughter and step-daughter over for a little hair product shopping


----------



## lamaria211 (May 25, 2012)

I finished my Matrix Ultra moisturizing balm today!


----------



## JJamiah (May 25, 2012)

My sister is coming I am going to dump some products on her tomorrow


----------



## xu93texas (May 25, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> I need to start working on using up my stash. I have established my staples and now I'm finding it to be difficult using my other products though most are good products as well.
> 
> ETA: Ok, so after reading through some of your comments, I finally found the nerve to trash a few items that I know I will never use and I know no one else will ever want. I just dumped:
> 
> ...


 
Good for you!  You can also try listing items on the Hair product exchange forum.


----------



## xu93texas (May 25, 2012)

Ok, I went shopping at Ulta today.  I thought I'd treat myself since I got rid of so much stuff this week.  I bought some Joico shampoos and conditioner and a new AG leave in detangler.  I also bought some trial sizes of Giovanni shampoos and conditioners, some more grapeseed and jojoba oil from the Whole Foods store.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 25, 2012)

JJamiah, I see you over there showing out in that profile pic. Get it lady....


----------



## JJamiah (May 25, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover hehehehe I pm'd you lady.

Thanks yah. I just want more growth like yesterday. HUH. It is what it is. Boooooo


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2012)

Cowashed again tonight. Just 1 more use of this bottle of Tresemme. And hitting my TW Mist Bodifier pretty hard. So it will be gone the first week of June 

I will definitely have used up some conditioners by the end of June. 

Melting my shea butter down and putting it in a smaller container is a win. Just changing the container is making me feel good about the amount I have.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 26, 2012)

I went out and picked up more of my staples that had ran out.

Crème of Nature Detangling Shampoo (Green bottle)...got three 8.45oz bottles, and picked up some Nexxus Emergencee while I was in CVS....I barely see it half the time so I had to pick up one.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 26, 2012)

I cant use up this bottle of Kenra MC to save my life ive even started using it on my neices hair to try and use it up faster its like the never ending bottle


----------



## Ogoma (May 26, 2012)

USED UP (I love typing that) 3 AO conditioners, 1 CJ Smoothing Lotion, 1 Bask Cacao DC & Yam Nectar. I used them up at various points over the last two weeks, but I wanted a long list .

On to the next set! I can't wait to use up more and shop, shop, shop.


----------



## Meritamen (May 26, 2012)

For May this is what I have done away with...
*What's gone:*
Jason Biotin Shampoo
Suave Naturals Tropical Coconut Conditioner
Roux Porosity Control Conditioner
Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol
ORS Hair Mayonnaise

*What's trashed:*
Profectiv MegaGrowth Daily Anti-Breakage Strengthener x2
Apricot kernel oil
Homemade shea butter mix


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 26, 2012)

I just did an HOT and used up the following products!!:

Jason's Vitamin E Oil
NOW Jojoba Oil

*74 of 80 PRODUCTS LEFT.*


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 26, 2012)

xu93texas,

I think i'll do a product exchange after I get my family members to take a load off my hands .


----------



## NikkiQ (May 26, 2012)

Gave my newly natural niece a bottle of my Curls In A Bottle and she was super happy!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## JJamiah (May 27, 2012)

I did well getting rid of items from in my hair closet 

I have given away 16 ITEMS whew hew! HOLLAH HOLLAH! 

I gave away TONS of conditioner, and a relaxer full, base, & 2 shampoos  I am super excited. My closet is still occupied but looks a lot better.


----------



## JJamiah (May 27, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I cant use up this bottle of Kenra MC to save my life ive even started using it on my neices hair to try and use it up faster its like the never ending bottle


 
THat is exactly how my NExxus Emergencee is!


----------



## Ogoma (May 27, 2012)

Gave away BWC Moisture conditioner. My hair hates dimethicone and I didn't realize this conditioner had it high up in the ingredient list beside a protein (another thing I need to be careful with!).

Why do I feel so relieved?


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2012)

Used up 1 bottle of my Tresemme Naturals. The next bottle should last me about 3 weeks. So it will be gone the end of June. 

Started on my Nubian Heritage Growth and Strength. I think I am only going to use it 1x a month though since it isn't a moisturizing DC. 

Going to put the TW Mist Bodifier on my ends and seal. I should be done with this bottle within the next two weeks.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 27, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Used up 1 bottle of my Tresemme Naturals. The next bottle should last me about 3 weeks. So it will be gone the end of June.
> 
> Started on my Nubian Heritage Growth and Strength. I think I am only going to use it 1x a month though since it isn't a moisturizing DC.
> 
> Going to put the TW Mist Bodifier on my ends and seal. I should be done with this bottle within the next two weeks.



I also have the Nubian Heritage Grow&Strengthen Treatment Masque did u try it yet? It wasnt moisturizing??? 
I havent used it to DC yet but I tried a lil on a small part of my hair and it felt moisturizing to me.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 27, 2012)

As matter of fact I just put a lil on my scalp because Garlic a fairly high up on the ingredient list and im fighting this pp shedding. It smells heavenly I also have the G&S Herbal Custard


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I also have the Nubian Heritage Grow&Strengthen Treatment Masque did u try it yet? It wasnt moisturizing???
> I havent used it to DC yet but I tried a lil on a small part of my hair and it felt moisturizing to me.


 
I did use it today before I cowashed. I don't think its supposed to be moisturizing. Since it says its for growth and strength I am thinking it is more like a protein conditioner. But my hair felt fine afterwards but not like a moisturizing DC. I cowashed after and my hair felt better.

My hair is not easily moisturized even with a moisturizing DC. It is very selective. So far out of everything I have tried only AO WC and AO Blue Chamomile make my hair feel moisturized.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 27, 2012)

Ok thanks babe faithVA you must try AO Rosa Mosqueta its the bomb I use it for dcing, baggying and moisturizing no sealing required


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2012)

[USER=155092 said:
			
		

> lamaria211[/USER];16035541]Ok thanks babe @faithVA you must try AO Rosa Mosqueta its the bomb I use it for dcing, baggying and moisturizing no sealing required


 
I think its a conspiracy. I swear people keep mentioning that to me every few days.  

I do plan on buying it as soon as Vitamin Shoppe has a sale. I only have 1 bottle of my White Camellia left so I will need a replacement in a few weeks.


----------



## JJamiah (May 27, 2012)

I just got a coupon for Sally's HUH, darn conspiracy to make me shop


----------



## Lanea87 (May 29, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> I just got a coupon for Sally's HUH, darn conspiracy to make me shop


 
I got 3 of them in my wallet that I need to use.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 29, 2012)

I made a few dollars over the holiday weekend!  I sold:
1. (1) Hain Safflower Oil ( one left)
2. Suave Humectant Conditioner
3. L'Oreal Everstrong Hydrate shampoo
4. Giovanni Frizz Be Gone Serum
5. Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In
I used up:
6. QB BRBC (I wanna buy more but I won't :-((


----------



## Veeda (May 30, 2012)

Please add me.


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2012)

Based on my discussions with others in some of the protein related threads, I think that I need to lay off of anything protein, protein related or protein like. So I am going into a deep moisture phase to see if I can turn my hair around. I am going to monitor my hair for the next 4 to 8 weeks to see if my hair needs protein in that time period. If I don't need protein in 8 weeks, then I will need to scrap some products like my AO GPB and coconut oil. 

To start my moisture regimen, I bought a bottle of Rose Mosqueta and plan on DCing 2x a week. So I will wash with my mudwash, DC with Rose Mosqueta and cowash with my Tresemme. Most of my other products will be on standby for a while.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 30, 2012)

Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner is GONE!


----------



## Ogoma (May 30, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Based on my discussions with others in some of the protein related threads, I think that I need to lay off of anything protein, protein related or protein like. So I am going into a deep moisture phase to see if I can turn my hair around. I am going to monitor my hair for the next 4 to 8 weeks to see if my hair needs protein in that time period. If I don't need protein in 8 weeks, then I will need to scrap some products like my AO GPB and coconut oil.
> 
> To start my moisture regimen, I bought a bottle of Rose Mosqueta and plan on DCing 2x a week. So I will wash with my mudwash, DC with Rose Mosqueta and cowash with my Tresemme. Most of my other products will be on standby for a while.



Sounds like a good plan. I have a sample of the AO Rose Mosqueta and I thought it had some protein in it or is it more of a softening protein?


----------



## Ogoma (May 30, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner is GONE!



Mine is on its way out; just another week.


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Sounds like a good plan. I have a sample of the AO Rose Mosqueta and I thought it had some protein in it or is it more of a softening protein?


 
From what I have read, AO conditioners have some protein in them. But I read the ingredient list and I can't tell which one's they are  And I looked at the cream base from the Blue Chamomile and there wasn't anything in there that I recognized either.

Coconut Fatty Acid Cream Base, Coltsfoot Extract, Horsetail Extract, Organic Rosa Mosqueta® Rose Hip Seed Oil, St. John’s Wort Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Organic Aloe Vera, Amino Acid Complex (Cysteine, Methionine), Organic Evening Primrose Oil, Balsam Oil; Extracts of Fennel, Hops, Balm Mint, Mistletoe, Camomile and Yarrow; Organic Rosemary Oil, Organic Sage Oil, Carrot Oil, Aubrey’s Preservative (Citrus Seed Extract, Vitamins A, C and E). 

I haven't found another conditioner that seems to work with my hair. So I have been sticking with the AO brand for now. We shall see.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 30, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Mine is on its way out; just another week.


 
I actually liked it, might repurchase after I am done with all my other DCing type conditioners. I had the big pump from TJ Maxx for 12.99, it last a very long time.


----------



## xu93texas (May 30, 2012)

I purchased some new products from Claudie's, Shescentit, and Darcy's botnicals.  I'll comeback and update my stash this weekend.  Aint't no shame in my game; I sold and gave a lot of stuff away!

I'm preparing a goodie bag for a friend who is just starting her healthy hair journey.

I'm done with Aphogee Pro-vitamin leave in.  Soon to be done with Elasta QP leave in. I won't be repurchasing those items b/c of the new items I just bought.


----------



## Ogoma (May 30, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I actually liked it, might repurchase after I am done with all my other DCing type conditioners. I had the big pump from TJ Maxx for 12.99, it last a very long time.



I don't mind it, I am just happy when I use up stuff at this point. I can see the finish line and I cannot wait to cross it


----------



## Ogoma (May 30, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Coconut Fatty Acid Cream Base, Coltsfoot Extract, Horsetail Extract, Organic Rosa Mosqueta® Rose Hip Seed Oil, St. John’s Wort Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Organic Aloe Vera,* Amino Acid Complex (Cysteine, Methionine)*, Organic Evening Primrose Oil, Balsam Oil; Extracts of Fennel, Hops, Balm Mint, Mistletoe, Camomile and Yarrow; Organic Rosemary Oil, Organic Sage Oil, Carrot Oil, Aubrey’s Preservative (Citrus Seed Extract, Vitamins A, C and E).
> 
> I haven't found another conditioner that seems to work with my hair. So I have been sticking with the AO brand for now. We shall see.



I am confused as hell, but isn't that (the bolded) protein. I have a sample size of it, but I am trying to be strategic when I use it because I thought it contains the same protein that is in the Swimmers Conditioner, which is considered the vegan alternative to AO GBP. 

I am confusing myself now erplexed


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I am confused as hell, but isn't that (the bolded) protein. I have a sample size of it, but I am trying to be strategic when I use it because I thought it contains the same protein that is in the Swimmers Conditioner, which is considered the vegan alternative to AO GBP.
> 
> I am confusing myself now erplexed


 
You aren't really asking me are you  Like I know.

But in my reading, Methionine,Cystine and Cysteine are amino acids that help with prevention of hair loss and with hair growth. They are the building blocks of protein but I don't know if that means they are a protein.

I do see what you are referring to. The GPB has milk protein which contains cystine and methionine. And GPB also has glycoprotein, whatever that is.

Well its bought now. I will use it tonight and keep you up to date. If it doesn't work I will be headed to the store to get a bottle of the Blue Chamomile for the weekend.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 30, 2012)

^^^Thats the protein.


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2012)

If it doesn't work, its lamaria211's fault  She may be buy it 

I am actually more concerned that its going to be too heavy for my hair vs. it making my hair brittle. But the research I did was helpful. Taking methione helps with brittle hair. And it also mentioned that I may have a magnesium deficiency. So I need to up my supplements.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 30, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> If it doesn't work, its lamaria211's fault  She may be buy it
> 
> I am actually more concerned that its going to be too heavy for my hair vs. it making my hair brittle. But the research I did was helpful. Taking methione helps with brittle hair. And it also mentioned that I may have a magnesium deficiency. So I need to up my supplements.



You'll love it im sure(i hope) its a goodie please keep let me no how it works for you as soon as you use it


----------



## Ogoma (May 30, 2012)

faithVA said:


> You aren't really asking me are you  Like I know.
> 
> But in my reading, Methionine,Cystine and Cysteine are amino acids that help with prevention of hair loss and with hair growth. They are the building blocks of protein but I don't know if that means they are a protein.
> 
> ...



I am sure it would be fine . Keep us posted so I can go to town on my sample size.


----------



## JJamiah (May 30, 2012)

I am not loving this conversations going on 

Shopping         :gotroasted::gotroasted: :gotroasted::gotroasted:

What happened; is faithVA poisoning the till 

HUH! 

I only ordered a Wen Vanilla Mint


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2012)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=10041" said:
			
		

> JJamiah[/URL];16059647]
> 
> I am not loving this conversations going on
> 
> ...


 
NOOOOO It wasn't me.  Um what's up with burning me on the grill or whatever that is 

@JJamiah, I'm not just shopping to be shopping. I am in deep need of a new conditioner. If this one works, I will be shipping the 3 AO GPB conditioners off. Well, actually I will be shipping them off anyway since I can't use them. I went to buy the Blue Chamomile but they didn't have it, so I am hoping this one will work in its place.

I promise I'm not going haywire.


----------



## JJamiah (May 30, 2012)

@faithVA, that wasn't just you LOL  that was @xu93texas also and a few other Shoppers on this page LOL I was in the back hiding LOL, I bought one thing


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> @faithVA, that wasn't just you LOL  that was @xu93texas also and a few other Shoppers on this page LOL I was in the back hiding LOL, I bought one thing


 
Yeah it was them. I am absolutely innocent of all accusations 

I do plan on having my stash down by the end of June  I already have some things slotted for give away or the trash. Still on my game


----------



## xu93texas (May 30, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> @faithVA, that wasn't just you LOL  that was @xu93texas also and a few other Shoppers on this page LOL I was in the back hiding LOL, I bought one thing


 
Who me???

Ya'll can blame me. It's this doggone Texas heat making me stay inside all day on this computer looking up stuff and hitting the submit button!!


----------



## JJamiah (May 30, 2012)

we all slip; just have to get back on our grind. I know what you mean xu93texas when your stuck inside the eyes get to wandering.


----------



## xu93texas (May 30, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Yeah it was them. I am absolutely innocent of all accusations
> 
> I do plan on having my stash down by the end of June  *I already have* *some things slotted for give away or the trash*. Still on my game


 
I plan to have my reggie down pat by the end of June as well.  That's why I had to buy some more stuff. Anyhoo, I make sure whatever I buy, I at least sell or give away the same number of products. That way my stash isn't increasing, it's just changing.  (at least that's what I'm telling myself )


----------



## JJamiah (May 30, 2012)

I gave away 16 items this week and I am super excited I replaced one. I am very happy with how things are working out. I wish I could use more on my own. My products don't move fast enough!

I will be buying a box of hair color to color my hair but will use that right away


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 30, 2012)

Y'all would be proud. I have a friend who works at a drugstore. They were slashing prices on a bunch of black hair products last week. She even told me to grab some for free .... *inhales, exhales slowly* but *I didn't*.


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Y'all would be proud. I have a friend who works at a drugstore. They were slashing prices on a bunch of black hair products last week. She even told me to grab some for free .... *inhales, exhales slowly* but *I didn't*.


 
Um, Ima have to think about whether I'm proud 

It was free? um, @JJamiah, you are needed to here. 

Let me go inhale, exhale and I will be back 

Ok: Had to time to let it go. I'm proud of you  Good job!


----------



## JJamiah (May 30, 2012)

faithVA 

Free I would have enjoyed something but good job BEAUTYU2U


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Free I would have enjoyed something but good job @BEAUTYU2U


 
I was just having a moment  She did a great job.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 30, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U

I'm not gone even lie. I would have taken my friend up on her offer and just not told you guys here. When it comes to most free hair products, I have no shame.


----------



## faithVA (May 31, 2012)

B_Phlyy said:


> @BEAUTYU2U
> 
> I'm not gone even lie.* I would have taken my friend up on her offer and just not told you guys here. *When it comes to most free hair products, I have no shame.


 
That is what I was thinking but I didn't want to say it out loud  

I actually had all kinds of thoughts.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 31, 2012)

faithVA is always shopping so I aint surprised by her actions LOL.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 31, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> Who me???
> 
> Ya'll can blame me.* It's this doggone Texas heat* making me stay inside all day on this computer looking up stuff and hitting the submit button!!



Girl this heat is a killer, I swear. I think imma dead this year from a heat stroke



BEAUTYU2U said:


> Y'all would be proud. I have a friend who works at a drugstore. They were slashing prices on a bunch of black hair products last week. She even told me to grab some for free .... *inhales, exhales slowly* but *I didn't*.



Screw that can you renig on that offer, it was FREE.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 31, 2012)

Lmao... ok, so the other half of the truth is I'm a product snob. It was Motions, Pink Lotion, and a bunch of gel and grease.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 31, 2012)

^^^^Oh no, she can keep that LOL.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 31, 2012)

I need to updatey stash ive given a few things away
2 bottles of ion conditioners
Yes to carrots pampering condish
NTM mask


----------



## faithVA (May 31, 2012)

[USER=165682 said:
			
		

> BEAUTYU2U[/USER];16063507]Lmao... ok, so the other half of the truth is I'm a product snob. It was Motions, Pink Lotion, and a bunch of gel and grease.


 
Ok, I can much better respect that. But girl you could have loaded up and then come on the exchange board and swapped some of that stuff out. There are people on this board that use some of that stuff


----------



## NikkiQ (May 31, 2012)

Since we're flying to PR on Sunday, I think that I'm gonna get rid of the products that I kept here with me. I have all the rest of my stash already on it's way down to San Juan so the little things that I've kept (and used up) aren't that big of a deal. I'll update my list this afternoon after we pack up the rest of our apartment and stay with my parents.


----------



## faithVA (May 31, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Since we're flying to PR on Sunday, I think that I'm gonna get rid of the products that I kept here with me. I have all the rest of my stash already on it's way down to San Juan so the little things that I've kept (and used up) aren't that big of a deal. I'll update my list this afternoon after we pack up the rest of our apartment and stay with my parents.


 
Have a good trip NikkiQ.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 31, 2012)

Put me in your suitcase Nikkyq
Have a fun safe trip!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (May 31, 2012)

Thanks ladies! Not really a trip. We're moving there for at least 3 years


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 31, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Ok, I can much better respect that. But girl you could have loaded up and then come on the exchange board and swapped some of that stuff out. There are people on this board that use some of that stuff



Dang, that is a good idea though .... lol. Let me stop. I don't need a thing.


----------



## Ogoma (May 31, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks ladies! Not really a trip. We're moving there for at least 3 years



God knows I envy you! I have been dealing with rain, cold, rain here and the thought of heat (can handle rain if it was not also cold) just feels like heaven.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 31, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> God knows I envy you! I have been dealing with rain, cold, rain here and the thought of heat (can handle rain if it was not also cold) just feels like heaven.



Lol I'll be sure to post pics after I arrive for you guys

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## faithVA (May 31, 2012)

I will be packing up 2 bottles of GPB and 1 bottle of Rosa Mosqueta and shipping it to my girl tashboog. And I will replace them with 2 bottles ot Blue Chamomile. Will try to get those shipped to her tomorrow.


----------



## Keishadt (May 31, 2012)

Not a whole lot of progress, but another sample down.  Matrix Conditioning Balm

I also purchased a Shampoo.  I'm two uses away from finishing the Shea moisture mask, and my only other shampoo was a clarifying one.


----------



## Ogoma (May 31, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I will be packing up 2 bottles of GPB and 1 bottle of Rosa Mosqueta and shipping it to my girl tashboog. And I will replace them with 2 bottles ot Blue Chamomile. Will try to get those shipped to her tomorrow.



I guess the AO RM did work out? Did it act like a protein?


----------



## faithVA (May 31, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I guess the AO RM did work out? Did it act like a protein?


 
My hair was not as soft today as usual but I can't say it was the conditioner. But I was thinking for the price it didn't wow me. So if it didn't wow me then I would just go back to something that did and not even risk it.


----------



## faithVA (May 31, 2012)

TW Mist Bodifier finished. 

3 conditioners in the box. Getting ready to be mailed. Will be down 4 products in a weekend


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 1, 2012)

Havent used up anything, but I am USING things.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 1, 2012)

Checking in. Still using up products, just not as fast as before.  I'm keeping it REAL simple this year--minimal product, minimal steps, minimal manipulation.  Working through a bottle of sulfate free poo right now.  
Really what I have left is a bunch of creamy moisturizers.  But I don't even use that type of product any more.  Maybe I'll need them again in the winter, but for now, they stay stashed.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2012)

Digging into my Blue Chamomile  Will DC again on Sunday. Going to try DCing 2x a week for a while. Hope I can see the difference in the moisture in my hair over the next 30 days.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 1, 2012)

I am most likely going to use up something this week. I am most likely going in on the henna, will try tonight! So I can indigo as well  

I slept all day. A day off felt great.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 1, 2012)

I forgot to report that I tossed the Fantasia IC Heat Protectant and gave the Dove Intensive Repair Conditioner to my mother.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 2, 2012)

Kenra MC is finally GONE!!!!


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 2, 2012)

Elasta QP gone.  Updated my product list.


----------



## Keishadt (Jun 3, 2012)

Confession.  I bought another Conditioner and another moisturizer.  However I am tossing two more products that were drying my hair out.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2012)

DCing on dry hair tonight with AO Blue Chamomile. At 2x a week, this bottle won't make it until the end of the month.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 3, 2012)

Doing a wash session tomorrow after church.....wondering if I can use anything up! Need to add somethings to my list, dont worry they are staples LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 3, 2012)

Trashed a few items yesterday while reorganizing my luggage for today. Will update list when I land in San Juan.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 3, 2012)

Almost done with suave humectant condish


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2012)

NikkiQ have a safe trip sis


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay so I used up a Jazzing Semi Permanent from my stash 
WOW, I also opened up a new Argan Oil 
I missed using that stuff. 

I am not buying anything this month 
I truly have a lot of hair products still even though I gave away some. 

I am low on: 
My Ors Edge Control 

HUH, everything else is full


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 4, 2012)

I am down to 2 years worth of products  even around. I know that sounds like a bunch but I was up to 5 years of supplies last year this same time


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 4, 2012)

Im gonna start cowashing more frequently to try and use up more products quicker


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2012)

[USER=10041 said:
			
		

> JJamiah[/USER];16099013]I am down to 2 years worth of products  even around. I know that sounds like a bunch but I was up to 5 years of supplies last year this same time


 
That is really good  Especially when you put it in perspective. Even though you aren't finished, you are already a success.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2012)

Cowashed again tonight. I am half way through my 2nd bottle of Tresemme Naturals. Cowashing Wednesday, Friday and Sunday. If it's not gone Sunday it will definitely be gone next week.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 5, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Doing a wash session tomorrow after church.....wondering if I can use anything up! Need to add somethings to my list, dont worry they are staples LOL



Didnt do it Sunday, will do it tonight though!



JJamiah said:


> I am low on:
> My Ors Edge Control



You like this stuff, I guess its too hot in Houston for his to work for me LOL. I dont like it 



lamaria211 said:


> Im gonna start cowashing more frequently to try and use up more products quicker



Me too.....about to go use some Aussie Moist now.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 5, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Im gonna start cowashing more frequently to try and use up more products quicker



Even though I like co-washing and think it helps my hair, another strong incentive is using up my stash. I don't even have as much as a lot of people on this forum, but as a just-in-time girl, my stash gives me heart palpitations.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 5, 2012)

My girl tashboog realized that she is protein sensitive so she will also be laying off the protein. So I will be putting my AO GPB and Rosa Mosqueta conditioners on the exchange board as soon as I look up shipping prices. And after the craziness going on the forum, insurance will be included


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Even though I like co-washing and think it helps my hair, another strong incentive is using up my stash. I don't even have as much as a lot of people on this forum, but as a just-in-time girl, my stash gives me heart palpitations.



I feel the same way I hate my stash and love it at the same


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 5, 2012)

I just FINISHED Naturelle Hemp Hydrating Condish!!!!!! Im doing a dry dc under my heating cap


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am a slow user, but this month my goal is to use up Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1, ORS Edge Control (doesnt do ANYTHING for me), and the rest of my Wheat Germ Oil.

I use my HS14n1 as a daily spritz on my hair but I mix it with AVJ to thin it out some, so that will be pushing it on trying to get it out for the month of June.

Hopefully I can keep this goal for the month.


----------



## classoohfive (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been using my water softener/filter (it's both in one) for less than a week now. My hair is responding so much better to products. My regular water is horrible and it was really drying out my hair. I think I can cowash more often now, but since my hair holds moisture better I don't need to  So now I'm mostly cowashing to use the Waterstick since I actually enjoy getting my hair wet, but hopefully I can get through some more conditioners so I won't feel bad about the ones in that Sally box on my table.  I'm finally making a dent in my Body Shop Banana conditioner. It's my "Never Seems to End" product. The one that seems to have MORE product in it after you use it.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 6, 2012)

Finished up a bottle of Pantene leave-in conditioner spray.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jun 6, 2012)

Used my pass to buy a bottle of Crack.  I needed a new heat protectant as mine aren't that great and this one has rave review. Half price on Amazon. Also, two heat protectant conditioners are about to bite the dust. Rusk and EnCore have about 2-3 uses left each. Sebastian Drench has 2 used left. All 3 will be obliviated this month.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 6, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:
			
		

> Used my pass to buy a bottle of Crack.  I needed a new heat protectant as mine aren't that great and this one has rave review. Half price on Amazon. Also, two heat protectant conditioners are about to bite the dust. Rusk and EnCore have about 2-3 uses left each. Sebastian Drench has 2 used left. All 3 will be obliviated this month.



Which heat protectant did u buy?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jun 6, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Which heat protectant did u buy?



Crack. Oh you thought that was a joke...


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 6, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:
			
		

> Crack. Oh you thought that was a joke...



Lol thats the real name? I need to get with it


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2012)

KiWiStyle, How do you like the Burts Bees Avacado Butter Pre-Shampoo?


----------



## Angelinhell (Jun 6, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> Ooh! I want to join this session.
> Joico k-pak intense hydrator *Used up*
> Lottabody foam wrap
> Salon finish foam wrap
> ...


Ten characters


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 6, 2012)

faithVA said:


> KiWiStyle, How do you like the Burts Bees Avacado Butter Pre-Shampoo?



faithVA,

It's been soo long since I used it, i'm not sure how I liked it, LOL.  I will pre-poo with it on my next wash this Saturday and report back to you.  Thanks for helping me use up my stash


----------



## sky035 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am in need of some serious rehab and hav fallen off the wagon big time . Needing some support. I recently cut off my relaxed ends and purchased some more products for daily WNGs. Would like to give this a serious go now that I got my cut.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 6, 2012)

Geeesh im such a junkie that not only do I obsess over my own stash but I like looking at pics of other peoples stash to! I need to stop


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Geeesh im such a junkie that not only do I obsess over my own stash but I like looking at pics of other peoples stash to! I need to stop


 
I refuse to agree with you that it is wrong  

I like looking at other peoples stash. And no matter what store i go in, I have to hunt down the hair care section and see what's in it. Even if I was just there yesterday  But with all that looking, I still keep my stash down 

So give yourself a little break.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2012)

[USER=34971 said:
			
		

> Lisaaa Bonet[/USER];16117855]I am in need of some serious rehab and hav fallen off the wagon big time . Needing some support. I recently cut off my relaxed ends and purchased some more products for daily WNGs. Would like to give this a serious go now that I got my cut.


 
We are here to support you. Daily WNG's will really help use up your products. So what are you going to start with?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks faithVA now I dont feel so.bad cause I check out products Everywhere I go to the dollar store, the grocery store, pharmacy, pet store (i have a dog lol) I mean everywhere! And sales really get me. Like the fact that walgreens is having a buy one get one on organix right now is killing me I keep trying to think of reasons I need to go there


----------



## Philippians413 (Jun 6, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Geeesh im such a junkie that not only do I obsess over my own stash but *I like looking at pics of other peoples stash* to! I need to stop


 
I do too. We need a thread for posting stash pics...maybe we have one. I need to do a search.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2012)

[USER=155092 said:
			
		

> lamaria211[/USER];16118505]Thanks @faithVA now I dont feel so.bad cause I check out products Everywhere I go to the dollar store, the grocery store, pharmacy, pet store (i have a dog lol) I mean everywhere! And sales really get me. Like the fact that walgreens is having a buy one get one on *organix* right now is killing me I keep trying to think of reasons I need to go there


 
Girl that stuff ain't no good for you. They can't even spell it right


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2012)

[USER=334119 said:
			
		

> Philippians413[/USER];16118525]I do too. We need a thread for posting stash pics...maybe we have one. I need to do a search.


 
Now you know that is too much temptation. That would be like online shopping.  I can here you now. Hey xxxx, can you sell that product x, y, z if you aren't going to use it.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 6, 2012)

Y'all need a hug


----------



## Seamonster (Jun 6, 2012)

I used up 
Sd silky satin
SD Destination Hydration
Claudies Avocado wash
SD Bling Butter
1 homemade oil
JC cleaning creme

This month I am going to use 
Claudies Frappe
Claudies balancing ends insurance,
Claudies Moisturizing ends insurance
SD Aaliyahs butter
Claudies Grandma Louise pomade
Enso's Lemongrass moisture mist
Claudies jojoba cleansing creme
HH shampoo mix

If I run out of Aaliyah's butter, I am going to use burnt sugar pomade


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 6, 2012)

Philippians413 said:
			
		

> I do too. We need a thread for posting stash pics...maybe we have one. I need to do a search.



I bumped it for you


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 7, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Now you know that is too much temptation. That would be like online shopping.  I can here you now.* Hey xxxx, can you sell that product x, y, z if you aren't going to use it.*



Thats me LOL.....


----------



## Philippians413 (Jun 7, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I bumped it for you


 

Thanks  I drooled at the salon room!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 7, 2012)

Patting myself on the back I went into target today and came out with no hair products yaay for me! Truth be told I probably would have splurged on more Macadamia natural oil products but my hubby was watching me like a hawk


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 7, 2012)

Keep Using up ladies. If your stash looks the beauty supply store, STOP, DROP and roll your credit card to the nearest freezer in a zip lock.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2012)

I have been buying hair accessories instead of hair products. I bought a few things from LuxeFrance before I chopped my hair off  Maybe by the end of the year I will be able to wear them. But I purchased a ponytail holder and a chignon. That chignon is my type of hair accessory since I'm hair lazy. And I bought 2 other hair comb thingees I want to use for making puffs but I don't remember the name of them. 

I was checking out some cool pieces in Ulta. They have a head band thing I want to get. May check them out this weekend. I put some of my old hair accessories in a bag to give to my neighbor. She has 2 little girls staying with her who I think can wear them.

And I purchased that hot head cap. Can't wait to get it. Now I can condition with heat and still move around :woohoo: Can't wait. Maybe it will be here by next weekend.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 7, 2012)

About to start cowashing and rockin wash n gos for a bit after a month in mini braids. Hopefully that'll help get rid of this damn stash! Lol

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been doing braids/braidouts using my QB BRBC and it's almost done. Less than a week left of that.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 8, 2012)

Used up: 

Co-wash/rinse outs
Giovanni Deeper Moisture, AO RM & Swimmers Conditioner (sample sizes), Gud by Burt Bees Conditioner, and 365 Whole Foods Conditioner.

Deep Conditioner
Jessicurl WDT

Leave-in (I use this mainly as my leave-in)
CJ Argan & Olive Oil Conditioner


Next batch on the use up list:
- Yes to Cucumbers (I have never tried this. I hate the smell so I hope I like it)
- Kyra's Hydrating Hemp 
- Desert Essence Green Apple & Ginger
- ITDF Organicals Deep Conditioning Creme
- L'Oreal Evercreme Deep Nourishing Masque
- L'Oreal Eversleek Deep Conditioner


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Used up:
> 
> Co-wash/rinse outs
> Giovanni Deeper Moisture, AO RM & Swimmers Conditioner (sample sizes), Gud by Burt Bees Conditioner, and 365 Whole Foods Conditioner.
> ...



How do u like the L'Oreal evercream masque?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 8, 2012)

Checking in.  I used up 1 of 2 bottles of Roux Porosity Control Conditioner!  Although i'm not in a hurry to use up my staples, it still feels good to lessen my stash a bit.

ETA: Oh yeah, I purchased a buy one get one free at Walgreens 1 bottle of Organix Repairing Awapuhi ginger shampoo & Organix hydrating macadamia Oil Intensive Moisture Mask.  I am going to exchange the shampoo for something in their line.  I also purchased a sample pak of Creme of Nature Argan Oil Intensive Conditioning Treatment from Family Dollar.  Forgive me challengers for I have sinned, .

I did feel guilty and now i'm back on track.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 8, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Checking in.  I used up 1 of 2 bottles of Roux Porosity Control Conditioner!  Although i'm not in a hurry to use up my staples, it still feels good to lessen my stash a bit.
> 
> ETA: Oh yeah, I purchased a buy one get one free at Walgreens 1 bottle of Organix Repairing Awapuhi ginger shampoo & Organix hydrating macadamia Oil Intensive Moisture Mask.  I am going to exchange the shampoo for something in their line.  I also purchased a sample pak of Creme of Nature Argan Oil Intensive Conditioning Treatment from Family Dollar.  Forgive me challengers for I have sinned, .
> 
> I did feel guilty and now i'm back on track.



How did u use up the Roux PC I bave a full bottle but I have no idea how to incorporate it into my routine. Tia


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 8, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> How do u like the L'Oreal evercream masque?



I haven't tried it yet. I will let you know in a week or so. I am going to put it to the test after a henna treatment next week.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 8, 2012)

lamaria211,
It's the Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner.  It fit's easily into my weekly wash regimen.  I shampoo, rinse then apply Roux PC for just a few seconds as instructed, rinse and then continue with your conditioner/DC.  You should first determine if you have low or high porosity hair.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think I may try adding a little to my dc this weekend if I like it ill use it sparingly if I dont its trash


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 8, 2012)

I m secretly part of this challenge .
I finished Fructis Triple Nutrition mask.
Bee Mine moisturizer is half way through .I can hardly finish any moisturizers! I have too many,can someone give me tips on how to use them faster pls?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 9, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Keep Using up ladies. If your stash looks the beauty supply store,* STOP, DROP and roll your credit card to the nearest freezer in a zip lock*.



No these ladies need a frozen cup of water......


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Oil*
Wheat Germ Oil
Jamaican Black Castro Oil
Hairveda Vatika Oil

Adding:
Aussie 3 min


One of my three goals for the month of June is gone


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 9, 2012)

So I thought I only had maybe 2or 3 uses left of my QH Cholesterol ha its maybe like 10 this stuff is so freaking thick its insane but it makes my hair super soft is it safe to use weekly???


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 10, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> ***GONE
> *** Goal to use up for the month or whats left to use up for the month
> 
> *Shampoo*
> ...



Updated my list


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 10, 2012)

I returned two products to Ulta.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 10, 2012)

Gave away a jar of Elasta Qp glaze to my sister


----------



## Keishadt (Jun 10, 2012)

I wanted to update my stash list. I finished off Nioxin Weightless Moisture Masque last night. I went through my bins and I noticed that instead of stuffing all of my products into two overflowing bins, I can fit them into one bin comfortably. It kind of motivated me to redo my list to see how well I had done. Green font means that I either used it up, trashed it, or gave it away. Items with an * are things that weren’t on my first list. Some I missed adding to my list the first go round, and some I purchased with my pass or out of necessity of building my new regimen.
- Shampoos/Cleansers

As I am Curl Clarity shampoo
Shea Moisture Purification Masque
* My Pretty Hair is Parched
Samples Sizes
Curls Creamy Curl Cleanser
*Hair Rules Cleansing Cream
- Conditioners

AO HSR (Staple)
AO Rosa Mosqueta

Samples 
Chi Infra
Curls Coconut Curlddd Conditioner
Matrix Conditioning Balm
* Tresseme Naturals
*Hair Rules quench ultra rich conditioner

-Deep Conditioners

Roux PC
Nature's Gate Biotin Conditioner
Nioxin Weightless Reconstructive Masque
Nioxin Weightless Hydrating Hair Masque

Cowash conditioners – 

Renpure Moisturizing conditioner x3
*Salon Grafix Citrus Crème Conditioner

- Leave Ins/Moisturizers

As I Am 
NTM Silk Touch
Shea Moisture Thickening Growth Milk
Jane Carter Revitalizing Leave In
Giovanni Direct Leave in
Wave Nouveau Lotion
Wave Nouveau Finishing Mist
*Keracare Hair Milk
*World of Curls Curl Activator Gel

Sample
Curls Lavish Curls
Hair Rules Curly Whip

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters

n/a 

- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products

n/a

- Styling products
One 'N Only Argan Oil treatment
Generic PM relaxing balm
Jane Carter Wrap N Roll
Kenra Platinum Silkening Gloss
Alterna Caviar Radiant Smoothing lotion - Staple
Nioxin Thermal Bliss
Garnier Fructis Curl sculpting cream gel
KCCC
TW Lock it up
*Eco Styler Olive Oil
* Keracare Twist & Define Crème

Sample – 
Curls Curl Creme Brule
Carol's Daughter Hair Milk Lite
MIss Jessie's Curly Pudding
Miss Jessie's Quick Curls
*Hair Rules Blow out your curls

So by my count, i have the same number of products, however the majority of them are samples and staples. My focus now will be to use up my sample conditioners, the JC Leave in, the Wave Nouveau, and the Salon Grafix Conditioner.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 10, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> I m secretly part of this challenge .
> I finished Fructis Triple Nutrition mask.
> Bee Mine moisturizer is half way through .I can hardly finish any moisturizers! I have too many,can someone give me tips on how to use them faster pls?


 
I like the Bee Mine moisturizers.  How often do you M&S?  If your hair can handle it, I'd do it twice a day. It'll get used up eventually.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 10, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Shampoos & Cleansing Conditioners
> Nexxus Aloe Rid
> Kids Organics Shea Butter Poo
> Giovanni Smooth AS Silk Deeper Moisture Poo
> ...



Updated my stash


----------



## sky035 (Jun 10, 2012)

I am going to start with the Rusk Conditioners . Also hoping to use up non-natural shampoos like the Nexxus Therrappe as I am trying to transition to natural products. Thanks for your support. I appreciate it .


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 11, 2012)

Ladies I see you all are using things up, I am impressed with the way the stashes are decreasing, (ladies who have increased their stash ) 

I really am trying and succeeding I must say. I could even use a few wig caps; but I am voiding purchasing those as long as possible. 

I am trying to use what is in my possession for the rest of the year another 6 months before thinking about new items. Unless absolutely necessary. Such as my Edge control; Gels for my ponytails. I will take advantage of the end of the year Sally coupons. 

I would like Edge Control x 2
Pony Hooks x 2
Hair One for my sister x 3
Some Black hair dye x 4

That is it!


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 11, 2012)

I need a pick me up so I am going to use my monthly pass to buy something. I don't know what yet, but I will post it here. It is cheaper to buy hair products than clothes or shoes so I will pick something up this evening.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 11, 2012)

Gonna try and use up the rest of my Suave Humectant with a cowash


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 11, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I need a pick me up so I am going to use my monthly pass to buy something. I don't know what yet, but I will post it here. It is cheaper to buy hair products than clothes or shoes so I will pick something up this evening.



I didn't buy anything after all! I decided I do not need anymore stuff....... for now


----------



## Seamonster (Jun 11, 2012)

we got to stick together



Ogoma said:


> I didn't buy anything after all! I decided I do not need anymore stuff....... for now


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 11, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Updated my stash



Is everything on that list still in your possession? I am asking because I dont see any colors or anything to tell a difference in anything.....

Girl that list is sick , yea you definitely have a BSS of your own.



JJamiah said:


> I will take advantage of the end of the year Sally coupons.
> 
> I would like Edge Control x 2
> Pony Hooks x 2
> ...



ORS Edge Control?

You like those pony hooks, I dont think my hair is thick enough for that, though I have been eyeing them


----------



## Seamonster (Jun 11, 2012)

I finished my Aubrey organics aloe vera gel. This month I intend to finish my Silk dreams aaliyah butter for sure. I might finish Claudie's Jojoba cleanser, Herbal Essence HH shampoo mix, brahmi powder, Claudie's Grandma louise pomade, and Claudie's satin daily hair moisturizer this month

As soon as I finish the aaliyah butter, I am going to use my brown sugar pomade.

I tried trading for the Uncle funky gel, but didn't get it, oh well, I guess, I am going to have to make some flax seed gel, or the cheap stuff my room mate left me.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 12, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> ***GONE
> *** Goal to use up for the month or whats left to use up for the month
> 
> 
> ...



I am out of CW conditioner but I have been using what my momma has in her extreme coupon stash.....so that way I dont have to add to my list until at least the 3rd session of the year. Once that time comes I will reup on me my staples.

_***Off to go cowash now_


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 12, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> Is everything on that list still in your possession? I am asking because I dont see any colors or anything to tell a difference in anything.....
> 
> Girl that list is sick , yea you definitely have a BSS of your own.
> 
> ...



I have everything on my list when I use something up or give it away I delete it all together


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 12, 2012)

Used up suave humectant condish!!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2012)

[USER=327887 said:
			
		

> Seamonster[/USER];16156179]I finished my Aubrey organics aloe vera gel. This month I intend to finish my Silk dreams aaliyah butter for sure. I might finish Claudie's Jojoba cleanser, Herbal Essence HH shampoo mix, brahmi powder, Claudie's Grandma louise pomade, and Claudie's satin daily hair moisturizer this month
> 
> As soon as I finish the aaliyah butter, I am going to use my brown sugar pomade.
> 
> I tried trading for the Uncle funky gel, but didn't get it, oh well, I guess, I am going to have to make some flax seed gel, or the cheap stuff my room mate left me.


 
How did you like the AO aloe vera gel?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2012)

I used the Shea Moisture Smoothie on my hair Sunday and it made my hair look meh. So I'm debating on whether I should throw it out or use it to seal my ends. hmmm! I guess I will keep it to seal my ends. And maybe if I put in extensions it will be good to seal my hair before extensions.  

I still haven't figured out how to properly seal my hair. My hair just feels greasy and dry. But I have plenty of product to keep trying to figure it out.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jun 12, 2012)

Going from natural to relaxed I have SO many products I need to get rid of or use up completely!! I have at least 3 bthrms cabinets and kitchen sink full. I will definitely be in the product exchange forum SOON! Right now I am will be going through conditioners to use up. My focus for June and July.

Afterward will see whats left.


----------



## Seamonster (Jun 13, 2012)

faithVA said:


> How did you like the AO aloe vera gel?



I didn't really care for it. It had some moisturizing properties to it, but a very light hold. The first ingredient was aloe vera gel, which I love, so I had high hope-fail.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 13, 2012)

I only have one use left of my nairobi humectasil that ill use up on sat my next wash day. Right now im working on using up SM curl enhancing smoothie & QB BRBC


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2012)

Used up my 2nd bottle of Tresemme Naturals. And used 1/2 of the bottle of Deva One Conditioner. 

Realize that Tresemme Naturals works well for cowashing but need something else for a leave-in. So purchased Yes to Carrots for a prepoo and to try as a leave-in. 

Going to use up the Deva One Conditioner this weekend.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 15, 2012)

Bored....

How are yall?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 15, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Bored....
> 
> How are yall?



 Good. I got me a half wig today. Gonna buy some MN tomorrow.  I'm aware I'm in the UUYS thread.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 15, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Good. I got me a half wig today. Gonna buy some MN tomorrow.  I'm aware I'm in the UUYS thread.



Im not knocking you, I wont do you like I do faithVA because you didnt buy hair products


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, I bought hair and product. Just not a hair product? Haha.


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 15, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Bored....
> 
> How are yall?


Doing alright. I know I'm super quiet in this challenge but I am working on finishing up some conditioners. I'm almost done with the Silk Elements MegaSilk deep treatment after two uses. I haven't been buying any new hair products, haven't had the urge to really.


----------



## missbugg21 (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd like to join Session 2 of this challenge because I promised DH that I would use up my current stash before I bought anything new.  I don't consider myself a PJ, but I have PJ "tendencies."   I actually don't have a lot of products, but DH thinks because I have a large, deep drawer full of hair products/supplies that I have an obsession.  I told him that I wanted to try WEN next and he told me that I have to clear out my current stash first, so here goes! 

Shampoos


ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo
Pure & Gentle Shampoo
Suave Coconut Shampoo
HH HE Shampoo
Conditioners


NTM Daily Deep Conditioner
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Suave Coconut Conditioner (added for co-washes)
Salon Grafix Citrus Creme Conditioning Cleanser (added for co-washes)
TRESemme Breakage Defense Conditioner (added for co-washes)
Deep Conditioners


ORS Hair Mayo
ORS Replenishing Conditioner
NTM Deep Recovery Mask
Leave Ins


Cantu Shea Butter
Moisturizers


ORS Incredibly Thick Hair Lotion
ORS GIRLS Moisturizing Styling Lotion (for my daughter)
Oils & Essential Oils & Butters


EVOO
EVCO
Castor Oil
Growth Aids


ORS Hair Fertilizer
Styling products


ORS Twist & Lock Gel (for my daughter)
ORS GIRLS Hair Pudding (for my daughter)
ORS Wrap/Set Mouse
Heat Protectants


ORS Heat Protectant Serum
Dudley's Creme Press
Other

Aloe Vera Juice (to mix in Pre-poo and leave-in)
Grease (obsolete but use occasionally to seal ends)



African's Best Super Gro Hair & Scalp Conditioner
BB Super Gro
Dixie Peach Pomade
 I plan to continue using mainly ORS products; I would actually like to add the following products to my ORS stash:


HAIRepair Nourishing Conditioner
HAIRepair Anti-Breakage Creme
HAIRepair Vital Oils for Hair & Scalp
HAIRepairIntense Moisture Creme

I would also like to eliminate the products that I hate (Cantu Shea Butter) and replace them with more quality products.  Plus, I'm dying to try WEN and SixThirteen. 

Ultimately, I would like to simplify my reggie so that I have one staple product for a given purpose (i.e. moisturizing, protein, body, etc).

Here's a picture of my ORS stash... not too bad, right?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2012)

[USER=34547 said:
			
		

> ZebraPrintLover[/USER];16182407]Bored....
> 
> How are yall?


 
Obviously! Some people you can show  no mercy to


----------



## Seamonster (Jun 15, 2012)

LAMARia how is the QB brbc, and how do you use it?
faithVA how is the deva one working on your hair? Is that a co wash conditioner?


----------



## Seamonster (Jun 15, 2012)

missbugg21 Boy, I can faintly remember my stash looking like that. Seems like you only have extra shampoos to use. 

I was tempted to get the new silk dreams product. She was giving it away with a $35 dollar purchase, but I am proud to say I was strong. My cabinets have a little more room, and me likey. Can't wait to use up about ten more products, then I will have a little more wiggle room.

Products I am thinking of trying for Black Friday
BASK, if the reviews are still good
SD, destination hydration, and whatever is new
Claudie's, will probably need to re up some things
UFD, gel
QB, tea tree pomade, and brbc

Again all these purchases are contingent upon the reviews. My stash is deep enough for me to wait for Mother's day sales. I am going to listen to my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2012)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=327887" said:
			
		

> Seamonster[/URL];[email protected]faithVA how is the deva one working on your hair? Is that a co wash conditioner?


 
I only had a small sample bottle from my girl Tashboog. I have only used it once on the right side of my hair. Was trying to compare it to Tresemme Naturals. I love the way it went on. I like that it was heavier than the Tresemme. But my hair has been in flat twists so I can't really tell the difference.

I cowash my hair again tonight and am going to try it again. I will probably let my hair stay down longer tonight to let my hair airdry. So I will let you know tonight. 

My first impression is that I like it. That's unusual for me. Usually I either hate a product or I can't tell the difference.

Oh and the Deva One can be used as a cowash conditioner and a leave-in.


----------



## Seamonster (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, I just put a third of my stash on the product exchange, hopefully I will make a dent in it.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 15, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> @missbugg21 Boy, I can faintly remember my stash looking like that. Seems like you only have extra shampoos to use.
> 
> I was tempted to get the new silk dreams product. She was giving it away with a $35 dollar purchase, but I am proud to say I was strong. My cabinets have a little more room, and me likey. Can't wait to use up about ten more products, then I will have a little more wiggle room.
> 
> ...



I can tell you that *BRBC* has been a staple for me for awhile. It's creamy, like whipped creamy. It has the light scent of lemons. I love it as a moisturizer/leave-in. I use it on wet hair but I've also used it on damp/dry hair. At first, I used it before AOHC (to seal) but I can use it without any other product - I just get a little heavier handed. Overall? Good stuff, worth the purchase. I hear that BASK has similar/competitive products too.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 15, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Well, I bought hair and product. *Just not a hair product?* Haha.



Exactly, you didnt buy and poo's or conditioners so your okay to me. Nothing to add to your list.



Meritamen said:


> Plus, I'm dying to try WEN and *SixThirteen*.
> 
> Here's a picture of my ORS stash... not too bad, right?



JJamiah wants that 613 too....
I dont think your stash is bad at all Meritamen, just too many poos for me but besides that your good.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 15, 2012)

I will be using up some stuff tonight/early in the wee hours once I get off of work. I plan on getting somethings done to this head.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 15, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Exactly, you didnt buy and poo's or conditioners so your okay to me. Nothing to add to your list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ZebraPrintLover See, you picking me oke:. I have a full bottle in my closet  and a bottle I used for one month. Any 613 donations I will take that as well


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 15, 2012)

Seamonster said:
			
		

> LAMARia how is the QB brbc, and how do you use it?
> faithVA how is the deva one working on your hair? Is that a co wash conditioner?



I use it to moisturize its thin enough and the first ingredient is water so I dont have to mist my hair first I like it a lot but I love the amla heavy oil one better


----------



## Keishadt (Jun 15, 2012)

Done with my Tresseme Naturals conditioner and my curls creme brule.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 16, 2012)

Doing a Nexxus Emergencee Treatment..... then I will DC.

ETA:
After letting the above sit on for like an hour I rinsed it out in the shower and applied WGO and EVCO mixture to my NG area and then slathered on my DC which consisted of WGO and EVCO mix, Aussie 3 min, and ORS Replenishing stuff in the pack.

Will be sleeping in this for a few hours. I have on 2 shower caps and a du rag.

*USED UP MY AUSSIE 3 MIN IN THE PROCESS.....*


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 16, 2012)

FINISHED Nairobi condish!!! DCing now with it plus coconut milk and kemi oyl


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 16, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> FINISHED Nairobi condish!!! DCing now with it plus coconut milk and kemi oyl



Guess I aint the only crazy person up doing my hair LOL, Im about to go to bed though.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 16, 2012)

1 bottle of nairobi leave in in the trash ive tried it sevral times it makes my hair HARD!!


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 16, 2012)

Used up Yes to Cucumber Conditioner and Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence conditioner. I will use and use up the L'Oreal Evercreme today, and will use up Desert Essence Ginger and Green Apple love: the smell), ITDF Organicals DC, and 1 bottle of Tresemme Naturals this week.

By the end of this session, if I don't buy anything else, I will have used up all non-staples and start tackling staples in the last session .


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 16, 2012)

I ditched my *QB AOHC* earlier - it was getting old or something. It was an unusually liquid-y batch to begin with. I added a bit of it to my MN mix then trashed it. I might continue using BRBC with JBCO ... that's basically what AOHC is anyway. I'll need to restock the BRBC soon. It's almost gone.

ETA: I just updated my original post and I realized I'm two products away from graduating this challenge!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 16, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Doing a Nexxus Emergencee Treatment..... then I will DC.
> 
> ETA:
> After letting the above sit on for like an hour I rinsed it out in the shower and applied WGO and EVCO mixture to my NG area and then slathered on my DC which consisted of WGO and EVCO mix, Aussie 3 min, and ORS Replenishing stuff in the pack.
> ...



I rinsed my hair out this morning and added ALL my LI and M&S......


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 16, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> ETA: I just updated my original post and I realized I'm two products away from graduating this challenge!



Make that one product away from graduating


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 16, 2012)

Jasons naturals condish GONE!!
Im doing good this month. The only  DCs I have left open are QH Cholesterol and AO Rosa Mosqueta when those are gone in about a month I get to open something new


----------



## Seamonster (Jun 16, 2012)

Inch by inch, mile by mile, slowly but surely, the stash is dwindling. 



Seamonster said:


> Wow, I am shocked that I got the guts to try a use up your stash challenge. I am on a personal no buy until Black Friday. Since I started the HYH and no heat challenges, I am using far less product and I haven't purchase any products in two months- so I think I can try this.
> 
> I traded a ginger shampoo, SD waterfall, and Oyin Hair Dew for IC heat protectant, CD Chocolate Smooth, and CJ coco. I am still curious to try products, but I think I will do trades from now on, and continue to reduce my stash.
> 
> ...


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 17, 2012)

My SIL and niece are in town.  I gave away:

Sof n free Gro Healthy Milk Protein & olive oil 2 n 1 conditioning shampoo
PM The Conditioner
KeraCare 1st lather shampoo


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 17, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Inch by inch, mile by mile, slowly but surely, the stash is dwindling.




Excellent progress!


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 17, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Used up Yes to Cucumber Conditioner and Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence conditioner. I will use and use up the L'Oreal Evercreme today, and will use up Desert Essence Ginger and Green Apple love: the smell), ITDF Organicals DC, and 1 bottle of Tresemme Naturals this week.
> 
> By the end of this session, if I don't buy anything else, I will have used up all non-staples and start tackling staples in the last session .



Used up the Evercreme DC (none left) and the Evercreme Cleansing Conditioner (2 left). Still on track to use up the stuff listed above by next weekend.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 17, 2012)

@lamaria211  As promised:

L'Oreal Evercreme Deep Conditioning Masque.

I used it to DC for two hours with a heat cap and it made my hair feel very rough, tangley and dry despite being wet. I jumped back in the shower and used up my cleansing conditioner to get it out. I then followed the instructions (or followed a little closer than before) to leave it in for 3-5 minutes and left it in for 10 minutes or so (I was cleaning the bathtub). It didn't feel special or any different. I put on a little bit of oil, threw it in a ponytail, and went to dinner for about 4 hours. It dried really soft and smooth. I liked the end results of using it as instructed. I didn't like the way my wet hair felt, but my dry hair feels like butter.

Pros: Dried soft when I followed instructions; easy to get on-the-ground; and costs less than $6.

Cons: No slip when applying it or rinsing it out; very small container and after two uses, it is all used up; and it made my hair feel tangley and rough when left in for two hours.

I may repurchase if I am ever bored and looking for something to use on the ground, but not anytime soon, if at all.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> @lamaria211  As promised:
> 
> L'Oreal Evercreme Deep Conditioning Masque.
> 
> ...



Excellent review thanks very much!


----------



## sky035 (Jun 18, 2012)

Progress everyone. This weekend I used up 2 products: Ecostyler gel w olive oil and Curls Unleashed. I am really happy about this .


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 18, 2012)

Slowly but surely working my way thru my QB BRBC and SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie im alternating my usage one each day I have less than 1/2 of a jar in each


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2012)

OK Confession Time. I BOUGHT STUFF  I'm finished buying stuff though. For real. I'm just trying to get my hair moisturized and stop this breakage.

So I've been doing the curly girl method/conditioner only method for 6 weeks with the Tresemme. My hair is starting to become hydrated. So I tried the sample of the Deva Curl that my girl tashboog gave me a few months ago. And I liked it. So I bought the line to use for the remaining 6 weeks.

So adding 5 items to my stash
Deva Curl No Poo
Deva Curl One Conditioner
Deva Curl Angel
Deva Curl Set It Free
Deva Curl Heaven in Hair.

Some of the ladies in the Setback thread and the Low porosity thread have been trying to help me with my protein issue. So for the meantime I am going to stop DCing all together to see if it helps my hair improve.

So until further notice all my products are on hiatus except for the Deva Curl products, Tresemme Naturals, my oils, butters and Sta Sof Fro. I hope I can turn my hair around in the next 6 weeks.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 19, 2012)

faithVA, I hope you do find something that works 

Sorry your going through the madness with the breakage.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 19, 2012)

Im going to cowash today with either Giovanni Tea Tree condish or Natures Gate Moisturizing Aloe condish im trying to use both of them up
faithVA reviews please!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks JJamiah. I hope to find out too. I have been searching for 3 years and still having issues. Hopefully this summer is the summer I can get a grasp on things.

Definitely lamaria211. I am already documenting my curly girl/conditioner only method journey in my blog and in the Curly Girl/Tightly Curly thread. But I will also post my results here. I have another 6 weeks on the Curly Girl method. I will definitely know by then whether I am progressing or not.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 19, 2012)

So I ended up mixing the 2 conditioners together applying on dry hair and put a cap on ill rinse in an hr the add more condish then do a sloppy rinse


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm putting a small dent in my stash removal guys!
Over the last few few weeks, I used up and sold:

1. CHI Iron  Guard (sold)
2. Burt's Bees Very Volumizing Shampoo
3. Burt's Bees More Moisture Raspberry & Brazil Nut conditioner
4. QB HoneyBush Tea Soft Gel
5. Avocado Oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have like 1oz of avocado oil left so I added some on top of my dry CW over here ill rinse in another hr


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 19, 2012)

Okay as a treat to myself for using things up. The next 5-10 products I use up. I gave myself a large range LOL, I will buy myself some Ojon Restorative Hair treatment. I want to try this out. BUt.... I want some stipulation behind it and using up 5-10 products is a great goal to strive for


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 19, 2012)

I used up my QB BRBC last week so I just replaced it with QB AOHC today.  I also bought Giovanni Smooth As Silk Deep Moisture Shampoo for DD.  I combined her products with my list because we pretty much use the same things even though her hair is natural.  I only use the natural products on her and keep it extremely simple.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok used my Deva Curl products tonight: No Poo, Deva One Conditioner, Angel. They aren't a fail but its too early to say whether they work for my hair. 

I found some tips online about use so I put the No Poo on dry hair and rinsed  Next time I will prepoo with the Tresemme Naturals, rinse, use the No Poo on wet hair and then use the conditioner as a cowash and a leave-in.

I don't think this products work as well separately because they are sort of weird. I will rate the No Poo next wash. I still like the Deva One. It's not like other conditioners though. It's not going to give you that slip feeling but it does have slip in some weird way 

I like the gel on wet hair. Let's see how it feels when my hair dries. 

I know its not much of a review but they are strange products and hard to compare them to other things.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 19, 2012)

Faith give them a full 30 days before you really draw a conclusion.  sometimes the residue from other products are still in our hair. 

So in order to give yourself a fair shot give it at little time


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Faith give them a full 30 days before you really draw a conclusion.  sometimes the residue from other products are still in our hair.
> 
> So in order to give yourself a fair shot give it at little time


 
Most definitely. Just wanted to keep llamaria updated. 

Nothing works on my hair anyway. I have no reason to switch 

I will be surprised though if these products last 30 days. I'm cowashing 3x a week. So hopefully they will last 2 weeks


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 19, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Most definitely. Just wanted to keep llamaria updated.
> 
> Nothing works on my hair anyway. I have no reason to switch
> 
> I will be surprised though if these products last 30 days. I'm cowashing 3x a week. So hopefully they will last 2 weeks



Thanks hun I appreciate it


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 20, 2012)

Updated my stash, added some stuff.


> ***GONE
> *** Goal to use up for the month or whats left to use up for the month
> 
> *Shampoo*
> ...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 20, 2012)

Added More 


> ***GONE
> *** Goal to use up for the month or whats left to use up for the month
> 
> *Shampoo*
> ...


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jun 20, 2012)

Hsuan Wen Hua is gone!!! Belegenza GrowOut almost gone. There was a Belegenza sale and I didn't buy one product.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 20, 2012)

I am down to the wire with my non-staples (end of July, they should all be done) so I decided to stock up on some staples and go about finding myself a moisturizer. 

I used my pass for the past few months to re-up on staples:
- KMF UMG (2)
- Terressentials LCL (2)
- CJ Curl Rehab (2)
- CJ Smoothing Conditioner (2)
- TJ Tea Tree Tingle (2)
- Desert Essence Coconut (2)

I have been using my leave-ins as nighttime moisturizer and I am running through them too quickly. I decided to begin my search for a staple moisturizer and for products to do twist outs/braid outs:

- QB AOHC (1)
- QB Aethiopika Butter (1)
- QB CTDG (1)
- Pura Body Murumuru Lotion (1)


----------



## classoohfive (Jun 20, 2012)

I haven't updated in a while. The new items are ones I mentioned I had purchased a few weeks ago and never added to the list. I've been good and haven't purchased new products since. 




> Organic Root Stimulator / Olive Oil Creamy Aloe Shampoo (staple)



I finished this but I already had a replacement ordered, lol.




> Pantene / Clarifying Shampoo (staple?)



Finished, and one of the new items I have is the Ion Clarifying Shampoo to replace it. I haven't tried it yet. 



> GVP / Conditioning Balm
> GVP / Leave-In Conditioner and Styler
> Hair One Packs




I raised my goal from 10 to 13 since I've purchased a few new products that weren't staple replacements. I have a few conditioners that are getting low but I've been trying to leave my hair alone as much as possible so things are moving slow.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 20, 2012)

classoohfive I like the Ion Clarifying shampoo, it's the only one I use 

Good job getting those products down.

Ogoma Good job getting that stash low
JeterCrazed that is definitely will power on not picking up new products and good job with using up some items 
ZebraPrintLover - you'll be here with me another round  (got you back ) LOL
YOu know I wub you


----------



## Angelinhell (Jun 20, 2012)

I think I'm just going to donate the rest my products I don't want to a local shelter or something. I mean, I didn't like them so I can't really find a way to use them up.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 20, 2012)

Angelinhell that is an awesome way to get products out of your hands and not wasting them.  I am sure others will surely appreciate it. Good Idea.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 20, 2012)

I have sucked HORRIBLY this session! Products are still on their way here so I haven't been able to use any. Hopefully I'll be able to put a dent in them when they finally get here and I get out of these mini braids.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Angelinhell (Jun 20, 2012)

Angelinhell said:
			
		

> Joico k-pak intense hydrator GONE
> Lottabody foam wrap
> Salon finish foam wrap
> BB foam wrap
> ...



Just updating what I have. Nothing really "good" like some of you ladies.


----------



## Angelinhell (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh, quick question. Can anybody recommend a good liquid leave in conditioner? It's like the only thing I haven't been able to find to complete my regimen.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 20, 2012)

Angelinhell said:
			
		

> Oh, quick question. Can anybody recommend a good liquid leave in conditioner? It's like the only thing I haven't been able to find to complete my regimen.



I like Aveeno Nourish Leave in Treatment.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 21, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> ZebraPrintLover - you'll be here with me another round  (got you back ) LOL
> YOu know I wub you



JJamiah 
 LOL yea I will be here probably til the end of the year. I needed more moisturizing DC so I had to pick up something.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 21, 2012)

Double Post.....


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> ZebraPrintLover - you'll be here with me another round  (got you back ) LOL
> YOu know I wub you


 
Why would anyone want to leave this challenge 

I will be right here with the both of you.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2012)

My neighbor has foster children. I may give the yes to carrots to her. I gave her some hair accessories already. Most of my stuff is conditioners and oils. Not sure if the children use any of them.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2012)

Since I am washing/cowashing 3 to 4 times a week I am hitting my products more often.

My Deva One Conditioner won't last 

I am sealing my ends more so hitting one of my castor oil blends pretty hard and finally making a dent in the shea butter blend. My castor oil/EO blend is almost gone . It won't make it until the end of July. 

I can tell I like my Deva Curl products because I just started using them and I'm already sad they are being used up  That's a good sign.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2012)

I sitting with a predeepoo of AO Rosa Mosqueta, AO GPB the rosemary mint version and some Africas best Ultimate Herbal oil. I have maybe 2 more uses of the AO RM


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 22, 2012)

I will be washing tomorrow night, hoping for success LOL and strength in my hair LOL.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 23, 2012)

Ladies I am not doing much this week, I am using my Castor Infusion but it is still very full. Not doing much to my hair this week. This is why my products last so long. I go through periods of nothing with my hair. I hope you all have a blessed weekend.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 23, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Why would anyone want to leave this challenge
> 
> I will be right here with the both of you.



I'll be here too! I will be using up staples and holding out on purchasing anything until BF.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 23, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Since I am washing/cowashing 3 to 4 times a week I am hitting my products more often.
> 
> My Deva One Conditioner won't last
> 
> ...




I am glad you are finding products that are working. I guess the protein in the AO conditioners may have been contributing to the problem.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 23, 2012)

Forgive me ladies I purchased 2 bottles of Wen


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 23, 2012)

All of my hair products have finally arrived!!! Now I have to go through all of them and see which ones were affected by the heat on their journey here.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2012)

Washed my hair with the Lavender and Left Coast Lemon mudwashes. I think I only have 1 more use of the Lavender. 

I used my Ulta coupon yesterday but I just bought hair barrettes and a spray bottle.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 24, 2012)

Im gonna go at this endless jar of QH Cholesterol every week until its gone. I want to purchase another Giovanni SAS for my boys theirs is almost gone


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 24, 2012)

Finished a bottle of garlic conditioner and a tube of L'Oreal sulfate free shampoo.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 24, 2012)

I just found  1/2 bottle of Megatek behind my hair shelf im gonna add a lil to my next few DCs until its gone


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 24, 2012)

Woot woot!  All my products survived the trip!! Almost makes me wanna take my minis down so I can do my hair 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2012)

I was going to through that Shea Moisture Smoothie out but I found a way to work with it on my hair. I let my hair completely dry, rewet it, oiled my ends and coated it wth SM Smoothie. My hair is soft and looks neat with a nice sheen. No fuzz and no dullness.

I want to see if I can get the same result with it 50% dry, so I don't have to wait so long. I am probably cowashing again tomorrow night or Tuesday so I will check it out.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 24, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I was going to through that Shea Moisture Smoothie out but I found a way to work with it on my hair. I let my hair completely dry, rewet it, oiled my ends and coated it wth SM Smoothie. My hair is soft and looks neat with a nice sheen. No fuzz and no dullness.
> 
> I want to see if I can get the same result with it 50% dry, so I don't have to wait so long. I am probably cowashing again tomorrow night or Tuesday so I will check it out.



I love me some SM CES my jar is almost empty and I really want to repurchase but I have a few other moisturizers to try first, if those are a bust im gonna go buy 5 before they stop making it or change the formula on me


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wash Day/Night will be using these products.....

Doing a HOT with my Hairveda under a cap for an hour. Then I will wash with my ApHogee products, hope that goes well......


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 25, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I was going to through that Shea Moisture Smoothie out but I found a way to work with it on my hair. I let my hair completely dry, rewet it, oiled my ends and coated it wth SM Smoothie. My hair is soft and looks neat with a nice sheen. No fuzz and no dullness.
> 
> I want to see if I can get the same result with it 50% dry, so I don't have to wait so long. I am probably cowashing again tomorrow night or Tuesday so I will check it out.



I just bought some of this as a substitute for QB BRBC until their site is back up (and some trial sizes of Joico K-pak shampoo/conditioner)  I just washed and conditioned with it. I used the Suave conditioner I have left for a moisturizing follow-up conditioner. And now I'm about to apply the Shea Moisture and put it some cute twists.


----------



## Seamonster (Jun 25, 2012)

I sold a lot of things, and I can barely tell the difference in my cabinets. Hoping this next sale gives me the roomy cabinets, I deserve.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 25, 2012)

I just used my grohealthy growth lotion if I dont like the way my hair feels tonight I might trash this one. It smells great but it feels kinda watery nothing like my SM CES or my QB BRBC.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 25, 2012)

^^^SofnFree GroHealthy?? I love that stuff. I have almost all of the products from that line


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 25, 2012)

I just got the Gro Healthy Nothing But Intense Healing Mask from sallys it soo thick and nice I tried a tiny bit on a lil piece of my hair(in the store lol) and it was heaven


----------



## SkySurfer (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm in the challenge! I have so many products...mixes...tools...and even more products on the way! LAWD SAVE ME!!

I'm looking to use up my large array of Alberto Balsam shampoos and conditioners. Lord only knows they are addictive, cheap and smell great!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jun 25, 2012)

There's got to be a better way


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> There's got to be a better way


 
What's the matter JeterCrazed?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2012)

Tossed the Hawaiin Silky. It has cones. I know I will never put that in my head 

Tossed the Taliah Waajid Herbal Conditioner. Tried it for a cowash conditioner. I thought I loved it as a DC  but it won't cut it as a instant conditioner. 

I am going to try to cowash all this week. So my Deva One may not make it through the week


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 25, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I just got the Gro Healthy Nothing But Intense Healing Mask from sallys it soo thick and nice* I tried a tiny bit on a lil piece of my hair(in the store lol) and it was heaven*



Im not about to play with you silly LOL



faithVA said:


> Tossed the Hawaiin Silky. It has cones. I know I will never put that in my head



I think my hair likes cones, I been trying to use this up. I mix it with AVJ and EVCO and spray on my hair daily.


----------



## Keishadt (Jun 26, 2012)

Curls Coconut curlddd conditioner gone!

I'm a few more uses shy of finishing the JC Leave in.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2012)

[USER=155092 said:
			
		

> lamaria211[/USER];16258289]I just got the Gro Healthy Nothing But Intense Healing Mask from sallys it soo thick and nice I tried a tiny bit on a lil piece of my hair(in the store lol) and it was heaven


 
What's the ingredient list Please?


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 26, 2012)

Used up Jessicurl Too Shea and Aloeba. I will use up Jessicurl WDT tomorrow.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jun 26, 2012)

[USER=292332]faithVA[/USER] said:
			
		

> What's the matter JeterCrazed?



I'm using up bath products faster than hair products. Of course I shower a lot more than shampoo, but I use more product on my hair than body. 

I have a single use of Drench and my Megatek Mixology. My sister stole my lotion. I doubt I'll get it back from her ashy knuckles.  The Belegenza EnCore has maybe 2 uses. That makes 4 products that will be gone by week's end, but too many products are nowhere near empty. 
I'm using next month's pass for some WEN Fig.
I really wanna get rid of these shampoos!! Ugh!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> I'm using up bath products faster than hair products. Of course I shower a lot more than shampoo, but I use more product on my hair than body.
> 
> I have a single use of Drench and my Megatek Mixology. My sister stole my lotion. I doubt I'll get it back from her ashy knuckles.  The Belegenza EnCore has maybe 2 uses. That makes 4 products that will be gone by week's end, but too many products are nowhere near empty.
> I'm using next month's pass for some WEN Fig.
> I really wanna get rid of these shampoos!! Ugh!!!


 
I feel you on the shampoos. 1 bottle can last a year or more.  I just threw all of mine away  I knew I would never use them.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 26, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> I'm using up bath products faster than hair products. Of course I shower a lot more than shampoo, but I use more product on my hair than body.
> 
> I have a single use of Drench and my Megatek Mixology. My sister stole my lotion. I doubt I'll get it back from her ashy knuckles.  The Belegenza EnCore has maybe 2 uses. That makes 4 products that will be gone by week's end, but too many products are nowhere near empty.
> I'm using next month's pass for some WEN Fig.
> I really wanna get rid of these shampoos!! Ugh!!!


Use them as hand soap. I used up my "natural" shampoos as body washes and the others as hand soap.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jun 26, 2012)

[USER=334345]Ogoma[/USER] said:
			
		

> Use them as hand soap. I used up my "natural" shampoos as body washes and the others as hand soap.



I have to use all this hand soap first!  Slapping myself for buying all this crap!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 26, 2012)

^^^^Post them and see if ppl wanna take them off your hands....


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yaaaaay I finished up 2 products today
Giovanni Tea Tree condish
Avocado oil
Im wearing a mix of the condish, avocado oil and honey right now on dry hair ill probably rinse out by 1pm its about 9am right now. Im so happy I really love using stuff up


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 26, 2012)

Soooo I went to sallys today and I returned an unused bottle of KeraPro shampoo for One N Only Hydrating Hair Mask


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 26, 2012)

lamaria211^^^^ Awesome....


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 26, 2012)

http://m.drugstore.com/?p=aHR0cDovL...xMDc4Mj9wcm9kdWN0PTQwMTAzOSZjYXRpZD0xODMzODU=
faithVA here are the ingredients


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 26, 2012)

*OT*: I had a white lady come in the store yesterday looking for some Pank lotion. She was kinda embarrassed to tell me what she used it for. Turns out, she puts it on her pigs!  She said it makes their fur soft and shiny. I thought LHCF ladies would get a kick out of that.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 26, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Soooo I went to sallys today and I returned an unused bottle of KeraPro shampoo for One N Only Hydrating Hair Mask


 
Good for you.  I did that 2 weeks ago at Ulta. It feels good to get rid of stuff.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jun 26, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> OT: I had a white lady come in the store yesterday looking for some Pank lotion. She was kinda embarrassed to tell me what she used it for. Turns out, she puts it on her pigs!  She said it makes their fur soft and shiny. I thought LHCF ladies would get a kick out of that.



Awwwwwwwww  How cute!!! Pink Lotion on pink piglets.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 26, 2012)

Matrix Thermal Active Repair Gloss- done


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2012)

Used up the Giovanni Deep Moisture. Only had a sample bottle. My hair liked that. But it has protein in it. hmm. I really am tempted to go buy a bottle from Target tomorrow.

I am running out of cowash conditioners. I have 1/2 bottle of Tresemme, 1/4 bottle of Deva Curl and a bottle of White Camellia. Those won't last me until the end of the month  Will cowash with White Camellia tomorrow and see how that goes.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 27, 2012)

Took the minis out so today...is super baby the hair day. Wonder how many products can I use up.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2012)

I am going to try the Creme of Nature Argan Oil Edge Control when my Edge control runs out. 

I didn't even know it existed  
I guess there are some products we don't need to buy in bulk in order to get the pleasure satisfied in our taste buds of PJism purchase LOL.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 27, 2012)

I put some stuff in an aveyou cart and thought I had checked out. I was wondering why my stuff hadn't shipped and realized I never checked out. 

I am taking it as a sign I don't need the stuff and I'll wait until I am down to last of those conditioners.

Here is my updated, greatly reduced, stash:

*Staples*:
Terressentials Left Coast Lemon - 16 oz (3)
Trader Joe Tea Tree Tingle - 16 oz (4)
Desert Essence Coconut Conditioner - 8 oz (2)
Live Clean Argan Conditioning Mask - 6.7 oz (1)
Curl Junkie Smoothing Conditioner - 12 oz (3)
Curl Junkie Strengthening Hair Conditioner - 12 oz (1)
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab - 8 oz (2)
Curl Junkie Repair Me - 12 oz (1)
Kiss My Face Upper Management Gel - 8 oz (2)
Meadowfoam Seed Oil - 32 oz (1)
Rice Bran Oil - 32 oz (1)
Black Cumin Seed Oil - 32 oz (1)

*Old Staples*: [I want to try using only a few products over a period of time]
Tresemme Naturals Aloe & Avocado Conditioner - 24 oz (1)
Curl Junkie Beauticurls & Argan Conditioner - 12 oz (2)
Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion - 12 oz (1)
Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner - 32 oz -1 (left)
DevaCurl One Conditioner - 32 oz -1 (left)
Uncle Funky’s Daughter Curly Magic - 18 oz (2)
Terressentials Cool Mint - 16 oz (1)

*Testing*:
Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream - 8 oz (1)
Qhemet Biologics Aethiopika Hydrate & Twist Butter - 5 oz (1)
Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee - 8 oz (1)
Pura Body Naturals Murumuru Moisture Milk - 8 oz (1)


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2012)

[USER=334345 said:
			
		

> Ogoma[/USER];16275197]I put some stuff in an aveyou cart and thought I had checked out. I was wondering why my stuff hadn't shipped and realized I never checked out.
> 
> I am taking it as a sign I don't need the stuff and I'll wait until I am down to last of those conditioners.
> 
> ...


 
I like your list. I can do some nice shopping in there.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 27, 2012)

My sisters on the way over to get some conditioner from me ill give up 2 bottles


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 27, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> I am going to try the Creme of Nature Argan Oil Edge Control when my Edge control runs out.



JJamiah, *still hope I can use mines up by the end of the month but I doubt it but hey it should be gone by the 15th of July. I didnt know CON had one either......tell us the comparison once you do try AFTER you have used up the ORS LOL.*



faithVA said:


> I like your list. I can do some nice shopping in there.



faithVA, *you can go shopping ANYWHERE. I be watching yall outside this thread and I see the things yall be buying LOL.....*


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover, it will be a while. I am very excited to try it though. In a few days this will be a month and I have been hair product purchase free


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @JJamiah, *still hope I can use mines up by the end of the month but I doubt it but hey it should be gone by the 15th of July. I didnt know CON had one either......tell us the comparison once you do try AFTER you have used up the ORS LOL.*
> 
> 
> 
> @faithVA, *you can go shopping ANYWHERE. I be watching yall outside this thread and I see the things yall be buying LOL.....*


 
You drinking during the day again? Whatcha talmbout girl?


----------



## hottopic (Jun 27, 2012)

I plan to use up my stash. Got way too may to list,lol. But I do pledge to use it all up.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2012)

I bought a new cowash conditioner. Bought the Giovanni Smooth as Silk to cowash with this week. Tresemme will be used for prepoo. And I only have enough Deva Curl One to use a leave-in. I'm scared of the Yes to Carrots  I may trash that. And I put my White Camellia back on the shelf to DC with after my Heaven in Hair is gone. It's too good to use for an instance but I may try it as a leave-in later.

Cowashing seems to be good for my hair so far.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2012)

I talked to a Deva Stylist about geting my hair cut and I have an appt for August 4th. So to get my hair hydrated for my appointment he wants me to use Deva Care One for my conditioner, Deva Curl One for my leave-in and Deva Be'Leave-in as my leave-in. So I have 5 weeks before my appointment. So after the holiday I will be using these 3 products to get me ready. Will need to order them when I find a good price.

All of my other instant conditioners should be gone by then.


----------



## Keishadt (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm currently giving my JC Revitalizing leave in the side eye.  I've been using this continuously and it just doesn't seem to really move.  

I plan on sending my mom a hair care package tomorrow and sending off some samples to my sister in law.  Not a whole lot of progress, but something is better than nothing.  I think that JC is going to be around for at least another couple months.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 28, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I bought a new cowash conditioner. Bought the Giovanni Smooth as Silk to cowash with this week. Tresemme will be used for prepoo. And I only have enough Deva Curl One to use a leave-in. I'm scared of the Yes to Carrots  I may trash that. And I put my White Camellia back on the shelf to DC with after my Heaven in Hair is gone. It's too good to use for an instance but I may try it as a leave-in later.
> 
> *Cowashing seems to be good for my hair so far.*








..........


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 28, 2012)

faithVA said:


> You drinking during the day again? Whatcha talmbout girl?



Yea just a lil though LOL


----------



## faithVA (Jun 28, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> ..........


 
I know right. Finally something is working!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 28, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Yea just a lil though LOL


 
I'm jealous


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 28, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Shampoos & Cleansing Conditioners
> Nexxus Aloe Rid
> Kids Organics Shea Butter Poo
> Giovanni Smooth AS Silk Deeper Moisture Poo
> ...



My updated list


----------



## faithVA (Jun 28, 2012)

[USER=155092 said:
			
		

> lamaria211[/USER];16284301]My updated list


 
I am proud of you


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 28, 2012)

Plus 3 of my conditioners are almost empty


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 28, 2012)

This is what I have gotten rid of in June...
*What's gone:*
Silk Elements MegaSilk Olive Moisturizing Treatment
Curly Sexy Hair Moisturizing Conditioner

*What's trashed:*
None

The Curly Sexy Hair conditioner took forever to use up! Thought I would never be rid of it but finally it was used up in my last shampoo wash. I bought it on sale at Ross or Marshall's, at full price I think the 33 oz bottle is $20 something dollars. NOT a repurchase.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 28, 2012)

I wish I could bar scan all my products in so they could be listed LOL


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jun 28, 2012)

JJamiah said:
			
		

> I wish I could bar scan all my products in so they could be listed LOL



Nikkos!!!!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 28, 2012)

JJamiah said:
			
		

> I wish I could bar scan all my products in so they could be listed LOL



Yours is the list I would love to see


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 28, 2012)

Keishadt said:


> I'm currently giving my JC Revitalizing leave in the side eye. I've been using this continuously and it just doesn't seem to really move.
> 
> *I plan on sending my mom a hair care package tomorrow and sending off some samples to my sister in law*. Not a whole lot of progress, but something is better than nothing. I think that JC is going to be around for at least another couple months.


 
Yes, this is the best way to get rid of products (besides selling them to make extra $$ to buy more stuff).


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 28, 2012)

My Stash @lamaria211

My product List
In no particular order

1. Alter ego garlic conditioning mask – x 2
2. Proclaim argan oil hydrating mask – x 2
3. Kerapro treatment 
4. Nugro Moisturizing spray x 2
5. Nugro grease
6. Kerapro Elixer x 2
7. Buriti Oil
8. 613 – x 2
9. Wen Vanilla Mint = x 2
10. Wen Pomegrante
11. Wen Mango Coconut
12. Wen Fig
13. Wen Styling Crème
14. Wen Texture Balm
15. Dudleys DRC 28
16. Dudleys PCA
17. LottaBOdy Setting lotion
18. Designers touch gel
19. Ampro Gel
20. ORS edge Control Gel
21. One and only Argan Oil
22. Jazzings Black Rinse – 8
23. Ion Clarifying Shampoo liters – x 2
24. Wen Fig/GP Mix
25. Nexxus Emergencee – x 4
26. Aphogee Leave in 
27. Aphogee Green Tea
28. HAIRITAGE Hydration soFT AND Creamy Horsetail hair butter
29. Hairitage Hydration – Castor Infusion
30. Bonifide Natural Oil Free Wig Shine
31. Herbal Essense Long Term relationship
32. Silcone mix shine hair polisher
33. Herstyler hair serum x 3
34. One and Only Argan Oil Restorative Mask
35. Loreal Natures Natural - Hair treatment
36. ORS Replenishing conditioner
37. APhogee Shampoo for damaged hair
38. Hairitage Hydration Soft and creamy Hair butter
39. Hairitage Hydration Silk N Aloe Cream
40. CHI Silk Infusion
41. Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide
42. BioSilk Silk Terapy Conditioner
43. BioSilk Fruit Cocktail Reconstructing treatment
44. Avon Advance Techniques Intense Repair x 2
45. Fantasia Wig Cleaner – x 2
46. Alter Ego Anti Age Mask
47. Phyto Organics Enphuse Intensive Reconstructor
48. Kenra Platinum Mango Butter Moisturizer
49. Hapuna Paul Brown Thermal Masque
50. PHyto Organics Humectin
51. Motions Neutralizing Shampoo
52. Roux Porosity Control
53. Hairitage Hydration Happy Hemp Pomade
54. Keracare Foam wrap lotion
55. CitriShine Shine mist
56. Silk Elements Megasilk heat protectant spray
57. ORS Lock and twist gel
58. Sebastion Penetraitt Conditioner
59. Surge Power Wash Shampoo
60. Elasta QP – DPR 11
61. Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner 
62. Crème of Nature Green container
63. Parnevu – T- Tree Spray
64. Henna x 4
65. Indigo x 3
66. Hair Ones x 3


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 28, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Yours is the list I would love to see


 
This is after giving away 3 boxes of hair products to my best friend and sister  

Box one 13 products
box 2 I believe was about 14 products
Box 3 I think I said 16-17 products  

Tsk tskt tsk  Not good

OJON will definitely have to wait!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 28, 2012)

OMG!!! You put me to shame, can you go thru all of it before it spoils??
Where do keep it all???


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 28, 2012)

lamaria211 

Mostly in one closet, it fits on two shelves LOL

I am going to use it, giving myself 2 years on the things that can stretch, the Hairitage Hydrations needs to be used Asap, So, I am definitely trying.

I haven't really been shopping for hair supplies. I am just light handed with things and need to increase the product usage a little.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 28, 2012)

JJamiah said:
			
		

> lamaria211
> 
> Mostly in one closet, it fits on two shelves LOL
> 
> ...



I been dying to get that Proclaim Argan oil Mask but im on "no buy" for a while, a long while I need to use up atleast 5 DCs before I can bring myself to purchase another one thats my true addiction Mask's, Masques and Deep Treatments


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 28, 2012)

JJamiah,
Are you using that Dudley DRC 28??


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 28, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I been dying to get that Proclaim Argan oil Mask but im on "no buy" for a while, a long while I need to use up atleast 5 DCs before I can bring myself to purchase another one thats my true addiction Mask's, Masques and Deep Treatments


 

I think I am going to wait OJON out, even after using my 5 products. I think I will wait until either January for my Bday or June to just clean out a few products so I can no feel bad about getting it. LOL plus I need to use up a lot.

I have a Protein and DC Masque Addiction. I just want to break this cycle LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 28, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @JJamiah,
> Are you using that Dudley DRC 28??


 
Actually I do  that is a staple xu93texas

Definitely a repurchase


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 28, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Actually I do  that is a staple @xu93texas
> 
> Definitely a repurchase


 
I hear ya girl.  I'm going to have to break down and buy it.  Where do you purchase it?


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 28, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Dudleys-DRC-Hair-Treatment-Forifier/dp/B000W9TVMM

Great company I have purchased from UGLYbeauty before

xu93texas


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 28, 2012)

^^Thanks!  I'll buy next month.  My hair loves this product. I usually pay my stylist to do this every 8 weeks.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 28, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> JJamiah,
> Are you using that Dudley DRC 28??



Is this a protein DC?


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 28, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Is this a protein DC?


 
HardCORE!
 Protein


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 28, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Is this a protein DC?


 
 My fine strands love it!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok so I have recently made the good decision to stop using up my products just for the sake of using them, but to use them as I need them and when I need them if they last 2 or 3+yrs so be it ill save more money them rinsing them down the drain daily trying to use them up in a year. Ok thats all


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 28, 2012)

Good Decision. I am on a 2 year Hiatus myself MInimum, I will be using my stash and making sure I don't repurchase anything that isn't absolutely necessary. Since I am in school I don't really have money to splurge anywho. That is book money LOL  so I am in this challenge for the long haul! I hope to turn that 66 to 33 by next years end  So  heres to using up my stash!


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 28, 2012)

JJamiah: That is a lot of stuff! But, you have a great plan.

lamaria211: I wish I can be that determined. I buy and then I feel this great need to use it all up because I hate storing things. I look at it like sunk cost. I need to adopt your attitude.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 28, 2012)

I have not used up anything, but I have listed products I have multiple of and would not finish this year.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jun 28, 2012)

I am much too UE to put my Aampro products on my stash list


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> JJamiah: That is a lot of stuff! But, you have a great plan.
> 
> lamaria211: I wish I can be that determined. I buy and then I feel this great need to use it all up because I hate storing things. I look at it like sunk cost. I need to adopt your attitude.



I dont store it I more like display it my products have their own furniture lol and I hate the way a bunch of half empty bottles look so ill only have like 2 or 3 of each type of product (leave in, moisture condish, protein condish) open at a time. So when I use something up my reward is opening something new!!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 28, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> This is after giving away 3 boxes of hair products to my best friend and sister
> 
> Box one 13 products
> box 2 I believe was about 14 products
> ...


 
I know it's still a lot but I don't think it's terrible. You have done extremely well in a year. And you will continue to use stuff up. I also think listing it helps us stay more accountable. And that crossing things off, gives a sense of accomplishment. That could just be me.

So  You are still fabulous and your stash will dwindle away little by little.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 29, 2012)

Used up my beloved Tresemme Naturals. I will see it on the other side of my personal product consistency challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2012)

Gave away my Tresemme Naturals and my Yes to Carrots to my neighbor. Going to see if there is anything else in there I can give away. hmm, Maybe I will give her this AO conditioners that I boxed up but never sent to anyone. 

hmm, will give her one of those Blue Chamomile's as well.


----------



## missbugg21 (Jun 29, 2012)

missbugg21 said:


> I'd like to join Session 2 of this challenge because I promised DH that I would use up my current stash before I bought anything new.  I don't consider myself a PJ, but I have PJ "tendencies."   I actually don't have a lot of products, but DH thinks because I have a large, deep drawer full of hair products/supplies that I have an obsession.  I told him that I wanted to try WEN next and he told me that I have to clear out my current stash first, so here goes!
> 
> Shampoos
> 
> ...



:update:  The products in WHITE are gone!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2012)

Have updated my staples list based on my CG results. New staples.

1. Deva Curl - No Poo (Shampoo)

2. Giovanni Smooth as Silk (Conditioner)

3. Deva Curl One (Leave-in)

4. Deva Curl Heaven in Hair (DC)

5. Deva Curl Angel (gel)

6. Sunflower Oil 

7. Grapeseed Oil


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 29, 2012)

So, I tried to substitute my BRBC with Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie until I could order more BRBC. It's darn near the same ingredients but there's something in it that makes my skin itch like the dickens! I'm returning it, I just ordered a new BRBC from Sage. It's already shipped. I'm happy.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2012)

Poured out the rest of the castor oil blend. I wasn' feeling it so why am I putting this stuff on my hair 

Have one more use of the HBCO blend. After that I will only use oil on my scalp on DC days.


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 29, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> So, I tried to substitute my BRBC with Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie until I could order more BRBC. It's darn near the same ingredients but there's something in it that makes my skin itch like the dickens! I'm returning it, I just ordered a new BRBC from Sage. It's already shipped. I'm happy.


I tried to do this, subsitiute Qhemet Biologics with Shea Moisture for the same reason. It didn't work.  Just not the same.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 30, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Have updated my staples list based on my CG results. New staples.
> 
> 1. Deva Curl - No Poo (Shampoo)
> 
> ...



Great list


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Great list


 

 This is the first time I've truly had a staples list. Now I can see if I can build a true regimen off of these.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2012)

With all of this cowashing I am running through conditioner quickly. I have 1 use left of the Giovanni SAS. I love it but I won't repurchase because my Deva Curl stuff should be here and I will switch over to that.

I have just a little bit of the Deva Curl One. I'm not sure I will make it until Monday when my Deva Curl stuff gets here.

If I run out of the Giovanni or the Deva Curl before Monday I will just substitute the AO White Camellia for either my cowash or my leave-in.

Have been twisting my hair up evernight and using the Shea Moisture Smoothie. I have 1/2 jar left. 

I get my hair cut the 1st week of August. So that will give me time to use up and throw out some more products. By the end of the challenge I should be back down to my stash of 20 or less and my staples.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 30, 2012)

I used up a PRODUCT :woohoo:

I used up a Kerapro INtensive Treatment     


One down and 999 to go


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> I used up a PRODUCT :woohoo:
> 
> I used up a Kerapro INtensive Treatment
> 
> ...


 
 1 at a time works every time.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 30, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I know it's still a lot but I don't think it's terrible. You have done extremely well in a year. And you will continue to use stuff up. I also think listing it helps us stay more accountable. And that crossing things off, gives a sense of accomplishment. That could just be me.
> 
> So  You are still fabulous and your stash will dwindle away little by little.


 



THank you faithVA

I used up one product today I am so excited


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 30, 2012)

^^^ WOw we were both on the same waves. LOL


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 30, 2012)

I used up Terressential Cool Mint mudwash. I think this version has a different mix or proportion of clays than the others. It is much more clarifying and curl defining. Maybe more bentonite than the other clay(s)? 

I still have three of the Terressential LCL.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 30, 2012)

JJamiah said:
			
		

> I used up a PRODUCT :woohoo:
> 
> I used up a Kerapro INtensive Treatment
> 
> One down and 999 to go



Good for you I still have 2 of these unopened. How good of a treatment is it?
I have one more use of my Giovanni direct leave in though


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 30, 2012)

lamaria211 

I didn't like it until today. I used it but used the rest in the container which wasn't much and capped it. I guess I needed to use a decent amount of this product in order for it to work. I guess I could only get maybe 3 uses out of it instead of 5  

Just use enough and you'll be okay, I Have one more and now I know I need to use a slightly heavier hand. I am light handed with my products.  I guess that is why they last forever


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yea the jars are small only 5oz was it moisturizing? I read your other post and I see you had to use another DC afterwards


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 30, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Yea the jars are small only 5oz was it moisturizing? I read your other post and I see you had to use another DC afterwards


 

For the first time after using it it felt SOFT, very moisturized. 

Because it had protein I used the moisturizing one afterwards to make sure. 

Especially since I usually don't get the soft feel with this product.

I'd make sure to use enough of the product. I don't know how long your hair is or how thick.

My hair is past my waist and medium fine. This will only last 3 times for my hair.
I part into 2 with hair going forward, and made 3 parts each section and put product and combed through.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 1, 2012)

I trashed my extra virgin coconut oil.  It was yucky!! Next time I'll stick with Nutiva brand.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 1, 2012)

Updated

........


Ogoma said:


> I put some stuff in an aveyou cart and thought I had checked out. I was wondering why my stuff hadn't shipped and realized I never checked out.
> 
> I am taking it as a sign I don't need the stuff and I'll wait until I am down to last of those conditioners.
> 
> ...


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 1, 2012)

xu93texas said:
			
		

> I trashed my extra virgin coconut oil.  It was yucky!! Next time I'll stick with Nutiva brand.



What brand was it I like Harvest Bay EVOCO and Artisian EVOCB


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 1, 2012)

Ladies ,a question : should i start my honeychild 16 oz jar or my 32 oz pantene bottle? *mumble* which one would finish first ?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2012)

How are you gonna use the Pantene? If you cowash, start on that one first Kindheart


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 1, 2012)

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> How are you gonna use the Pantene? If you cowash, start on that one first Kindheart



Thank you Nikki! I m going to cowash  and poo+Dc each once a week.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 1, 2012)

Kindheart, yep, you will be finished with at Pantene in a quickness. 

I have been selling and trading, so my stash has been reduced. It is still sizable, but I will carry on.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 1, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Updated
> 
> ........



Wow, I look forward to the day when my stash is that size 

I recently picked up some more Moroccan gel and creme styler in a trade. I love that stuff, but it is so expensive. They basically gave it to me for shipping so I couldn't resist. 

I picked up some curl styling gel at a product trade, but I have a few products that people are interested in taking off my hands. I am refurbishing my new apartment, pulling up the carpet, refinishing the hard wood floors, and installing a closet. It is a studio, and had a murphy bed, I am seriously thinking of putting that back in. 

Of course, my stash is way too large for this small place. If I could just sell off about 50 more products, I would be alright


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 1, 2012)

So, we have made it to the halfway mark of this session and I have managed to use up absolutely nothing. Only thing I gave a way was the African Pride moisturizer because it was making my hair hard. Having these braid extensions in is definitely inhibiting me from using up products. The only thing getting some action is my braid spray.

I'm keeping these braids in until August 1st, then we'll see if I can use up something.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 1, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I'm jealous



Dont be, pick up a cup and have a drink. My drink of choice lately has been White Russians, had 2 cups today LOL.



faithVA said:


> Have updated my staples list based on my CG results. New staples.
> 
> 7. Grapeseed Oil



I have been using Grapeseed and loving it.



Seamonster said:


> Wow, I look forward to the day when my stash is that size
> 
> I recently picked up some more Moroccan gel and creme styler in a trade. I love that stuff, but it is so expensive. They basically gave it to me for shipping so I couldn't resist.
> 
> ...



Where is your list at?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm totally going to be bored out of my skull while I'm not working so I may incorporate cowashing back into my reggie just to kill some of my products.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 1, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> What brand was it I like Harvest Bay EVOCO and Artisian EVOCB


 
It was Swanson's brand. It was my first time ordering from them. I like everything else I ordered, but the evco was blah!


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 2, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover Here is my stash,  the challenge is almost over, and I still haven't finished writing all my products down. 


Seamonster said:


> Wow, I am shocked that I got the guts to try a use up your stash challenge. I am on a personal no buy until Black Friday. Since I started the HYH and no heat challenges, I am using far less product and I haven't purchase any products in two months- so I think I can try this.
> 
> I traded a ginger shampoo, SD waterfall, and Oyin Hair Dew for IC heat protectant, CD Chocolate Smooth, and CJ coco. I am still curious to try products, but I think I will do trades from now on, and continue to reduce my stash.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 2, 2012)

^^^^Dang it I need some JBCO LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 2, 2012)

Finally used up a product. Cowashed and used up the last of my CJ Beauticurls leave in


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 2, 2012)

Im gonna need for this challenge to run for like 3 more years


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 2, 2012)

Though I haven't been checking in, I have been using up my stash and I have banned myself from buying any other products except my can't live without Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk after I use up each bottle.  I'll officially update my stash on August 31, 2012-with some sufficient progress .


----------



## sky035 (Jul 2, 2012)

Checking in to report that my stash is decreasing slowly . I used a pass on Friday to repurchase Paul Mitchell "The Conditioner", which used to be an old staple of mine. My goal this week is to use the conditioners that I purchased a few weeks ago (I hauled about 14 at once!!) to make some natural curly pudding for my daily WNGs. This should help me with some of the volume. I am also making a conscious effort to only purchase my staples moving forward, which is my ultimate goal (finalizing my reggie for this stage of my journey).


----------



## faithVA (Jul 3, 2012)

I got my Deva Curl products just in time, because I only had 1 use left of my Giovanni. And I was completely out of the Deva Curl One. I added water to the bottle to use as a spray mist.

Today I received a bottle of Deva Care One, Deva Curl One and the B'Leave In. I have no clue how to use the B'Leave In  Going to just hold onto it until I go for my consultation.

My hair still needs a lot of product. Hopefully these bottles will last until my consultation in August.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 3, 2012)

Used up CJ Beauticurls Argan & Olive Oil; one left.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 3, 2012)

Used up my Giovanni direct leave in


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 4, 2012)

Aint used sh!t............


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 5, 2012)

I used up:  
DB Natural Coils Conditioning Mist
I bought: 
Organix Coconut Milk Anti-Breakage Serum              
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deep Moisture Shampoo (for dd)

Not Sure if I added these purchases within the last 30 days already:
Organix Repairing Awapuhi Ginger shampoo
Organix Hydrating macadamia oil Intensive Moisture Mask
(couldn't resist the walgreens sale)


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 6, 2012)

Used up AO RM


----------



## Keishadt (Jul 6, 2012)

Gave to Mommy 
Carol's Daughter Hair Milk Lite
MIss Jessie's Curly Pudding
Miss Jessie's Quick Curls
KCCC

Finally used up my JC leave in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Also, I have two conditioners that are over 1/2 empty and my SM purification mask is probably 3 uses left.  So i may end this session on a high note since cowashing is in my routine in this heat.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 6, 2012)

Used up CJ Smoothing Lotion. I love the slip, but, because of the glycerin, it is just too unpredictable for my hair.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have maybe 2 more uses of my QH Cholesterol im so excited that I get to open something new but now the delima is what to try next???? I think I may be forced to open my Silk Dreams DC because I heard it only last 6 months has anyone here kept Vanilla Silk longer than that without any problems???
I also opened, used and liked my Hair One im going to use it up before I touch my wen at least half of it


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 6, 2012)

Protein DC mixture......TRASHED!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 6, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I have maybe 2 more uses of my QH Cholesterol im so excited that I get to open something new but now the delima is what to try next???? I think I may be forced to open my Silk Dreams DC because I heard it only last 6 months has anyone here kept Vanilla Silk longer than that without any problems???
> *I also opened, used and liked my Hair One im going to use it up before I touch my wen at least half of it*



Imma try this before I try Wen just to SEE if I will like it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey, what yall doing? Better be using up products.....


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 9, 2012)

My sister is visiting us this week.  I gave her ORS HAIRepair anti-breakage creme.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 9, 2012)

Trashing the Suave Rosemary & Mint condish. My hair is not diggin it AT ALL!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 9, 2012)

Used up QB BRBC


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2012)

Just getting back from vacation so haven't done much to my hair over the past week.

They were giving away bags of Miss Jessies and I didn't take one  I was very good. Didn't buy anything new. And didn't bring home any of the conditioners from the hotel.

DCing my hair now and just used up the last of my castor oil blend. Back to cowashing regularly so will be rolling through my conditioners this month.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Just getting back from vacation so haven't done much to my hair over the past week.
> 
> They were giving away bags of Miss Jessies and* I didn't take one*  I was very good. *Didn't buy anything new. And didn't bring home any of the conditioners from the hotel.*
> 
> DCing my hair now and just used up the last of my castor oil blend. Back to cowashing regularly so will be rolling through my conditioners this month.



faithVA, I am soooo proud of you mama. Cause you always bringing something home *highfive hun* LOL


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @faithVA, I am soooo proud of you mama. Cause you always bringing something home *highfive hun* LOL


 
Aw thanks. That was sweet of you to say. 

I'm CG now so I'm not interested in too much of anything.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Im starting my 1x/wk CW again tomorrow, so hopefully I can knock out some of these last conditioner I have.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 10, 2012)

I took Shescentit avocado conditioner off my list b/c my dd will be the only one using this product.  My hair doesn't like silicone free conditioners.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 10, 2012)

Cowashing with the Suave today. It has maybe two more uses after that.


----------



## sky035 (Jul 10, 2012)

Used up a 1 litre size Wave Nouveau and a Kerasoft Gel. I have not purchased any new purchases. On Sunday I whipped up a curly hair pudding using shea butter, natural conditioner, and essential oil for fragrance. This should help me with using up my stash. Once I finish all of the Wave Nouveau products, I will transition to an all natural leave in.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 10, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Im starting my 1x/wk CW again tomorrow, so hopefully I can knock out some of these last conditioner I have.



Just realized that I dont have any CW conditioners on my list LOL. I have been using up my momma stuff to CW with so that I dont have to buy any to add to my stash.

*Conditioner*
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
Protein DC mixture
Aussie 3 min miracle
Aussie 3 min miracle
Garnier Fructis 3-Min Undo
Garnier Fructis 3-Min Undo
K-PAK Reconstruct Conditioner
K-PAK Deep Penetrating Reconstructor
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor 
***Aussie Moist Conditioner
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment
*** Herbal Essences Hello Hydration Conditioner
**Goal is to have 4 conditioners (2-3 DC's and 1 to cowash with)


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 10, 2012)

My UFD CM has been hanging on refusing to die. I have had it upside down just to get the gel out for a week now, but there is always more in the bottle. I hope it is done when I bun tomorrow. I don't even have anything to take it's place, I just want it done.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 10, 2012)

KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion......TRASHED!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 10, 2012)

^^take that back out, coming over to get it!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 10, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Used up my Giovanni direct leave in


 


KiWiStyle said:


> I used up:
> DB Natural Coils Conditioning Mist
> I bought:
> Organix Coconut Milk Anti-Breakage Serum
> ...


 


lamaria211 said:


> Used up AO RM


 


Keishadt said:


> Gave to Mommy
> Carol's Daughter Hair Milk Lite
> MIss Jessie's Curly Pudding
> Miss Jessie's Quick Curls
> ...


 


Ogoma said:


> Used up CJ Smoothing Lotion. I love the slip, but, because of the glycerin, it is just too unpredictable for my hair.


 


ZebraPrintLover said:


> Protein DC mixture......TRASHED!


 


xu93texas said:


> My sister is visiting us this week. I gave her ORS HAIRepair anti-breakage creme.


 


NikkiQ said:


> Trashing the Suave Rosemary & Mint condish. My hair is not diggin it AT ALL!


 


lamaria211 said:


> Used up QB BRBC


 


faithVA said:


> Just getting back from vacation so haven't done much to my hair over the past week.
> 
> They were giving away bags of Miss Jessies and I didn't take one  I was very good. Didn't buy anything new. And didn't bring home any of the conditioners from the hotel.
> 
> DCing my hair now and just used up the last of my castor oil blend. Back to cowashing regularly so will be rolling through my conditioners this month.


 


xu93texas said:


> I took Shescentit avocado conditioner off my list b/c my dd will be the only one using this product. My hair doesn't like silicone free conditioners.


 


Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Used up a 1 litre size Wave Nouveau and a Kerasoft Gel. I have not purchased any new purchases. On Sunday I whipped up a curly hair pudding using shea butter, natural conditioner, and essential oil for fragrance. This should help me with using up my stash. Once I finish all of the Wave Nouveau products, I will transition to an all natural leave in.


 


ZebraPrintLover said:


> KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion......TRASHED!!!!!


 

 to all the ladies giving things away or using them up.

Instead of trashing some of your items, give them away if possible. 

I am so proud of you ladies. I haven't used anything up but I am due to spraying these braids and greasing this scalp. Continue on ladies 

I hope to shorten my list as time goes on!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 11, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> ^^take that back out, coming over to get it!



LOL, no you not. You got enough of your own stuff.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 11, 2012)

I am still testing for some new leave-in conditioners. I like what I am using, but I am looking for something more cost-effective since I go through them so quickly.

*Used up*:
UFD CM

*Added*:
- Komaza Care Califia Leave-in
- Darcy's Botanicals Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream (or something like that) 2x
- Komaza Care Califia Styling & Coconut Curl Pudding samples, just because 
- Camille Rose Jansyns Moisture Max because I love this 'to uneconomical to be a staple' conditioner!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2012)

If I feel better tonight I will cowash and use up the last of one bottle of the AO White Camellia and the last of the Giovanni SAS. 

I will definitely have less than 20 products in my stash by the end of this challenge.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 11, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> LOL, no you not. You got enough of your own stuff.


 
I am so not even worried about it, coming and getting my setting lotion


----------



## Arian (Jul 11, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I am still testing for some new leave-in conditioners. I like what I am using, but I am looking for something more cost-effective since I go through them so quickly.
> 
> *Used up*:
> UFD CM
> ...


 

@Ogoma, please let me know about the Komaza Care products. I am looking at them...

JJamiah, is it too late for me to get in on this, maaaan?


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 11, 2012)

Arian said:


> @Ogoma, please let me know about the Komaza Care products. I am looking at them...
> 
> @JJamiah, is it too late for me to get in on this, maaaan?


 
Nope Arian come on in! 

This challenge is open, just trying to keep hope alive that one day our stashes will get to a comfortable amount.

I give myself 2 more years


----------



## Arian (Jul 11, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Nope @Arian come on in!
> 
> This challenge is open, just trying to keep hope alive that one day our stashes will get to a comfortable amount.
> 
> I give myself 2 more years


 
 Great!  I will post my stash later and some of the things that I have given away or used up.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 11, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> I am so not even worried about it, coming and getting my setting lotion



JJamiah, ok how you coming...bus, plane, or train ?


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 11, 2012)

^^ I am coming by pipes LOL be there in a jiff!  


I have a little of the Keracare left, I use it for my CurlFormer sets.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2012)

Used up the remaining bottle of AO White Camellia as a prepoo


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 11, 2012)

Arian said:


> @Ogoma, please let me know about the Komaza Care products. I am looking at them...



Arian: Will do!


----------



## Arian (Jul 11, 2012)

Paste the following info if you’re up for the challenge

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge? I really need to use up this stuff! Eventually, I want to move on to one product line (looking closely at Komaza Care or Kera Care). Any line that focuses on moisture. I am also looking at exploring lines that are readily available without having to order. I also really want to find staples and use things that are good for my hair and won't make it dry or brittle. I also want to make space in my bathroom.

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

Suggested Categories:
- Shampoos
KeraCare Hydrating Detangling (staple)
KeraCare 1st Lather (eh)
Redken Cleansing Cream (ick)
**I want Kenra Clarifying to be my staple clarifier, so once Redken Cleansing Cream is gone....**


- Conditioners

6 bottles of Trader Joes Nourish Spa
1 bottle of Silk Dreams Destination Hydration
1 bottle of Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner- 

Deep Conditioners

Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk
6 bottles of AO GPB
2 bottles of AO Rosa Mosqueta
Proclaim Argan Oil Intense Hydrating Masque
Joico Intense Hydrator
 
- Leave Ins/Moisturizers

SheScentIt Tahitian Vanilla Leave In 
(2) SheScentIt CoCo Creme 
Qhemet Biologics AOHC erplexed (don't understand why it doesn't work anymore, testing something though)
Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Hair Milk 

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters

Coconut Oil
Jojoba Oil
Castor Oil
Hemp Seed Butter 
Avocado Butter
Illipe Butter 
Hairveda Cocasta Shakaiki Oil
Olive oil
- Styling products

Veggie Glycerin   --_*Set to give away, will update when done*_


- Other
4. What are your goal(s) for the session 
Reduce my stash a whole, whole lot! 

*I'm sure there are more items that I am missing, but I will add them later when I catch them.*


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 12, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> ^^ I am coming by pipes LOL be there in a jiff!
> 
> 
> I have a little of the Keracare left, I use it for my CurlFormer sets.



JJamiah, That is what I used it for too. I sold my curlformers today.....


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm no longer using Shescentit Moisture Mist; moved to my dd stash


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 12, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @JJamiah, That is what I used it for too. I sold my curlformers today.....


 

 for real you didn't like the curlformers? @ZebraPrintLover

that is my ride or die hair style for my regular hair. I can get a week out of it and it is cute  
No heat too! Shhhhhhhh8! that is my go too! LOL


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 12, 2012)

I threw away the rest of LustraSilk cholesterol.  Doesn't do anything for my hair anymore.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 12, 2012)

JJamiah said:
			
		

> for real you didn't like the curlformers? @ZebraPrintLover
> 
> that is my ride or die hair style for my regular hair. I can get a week out of it and it is cute
> No heat too! Shhhhhhhh8! that is my go too! LOL



No it wasn't that bc I loved them but I wasn't using them. And since I cut my hair heck I still wasn't going to be able to use them. So I had to give them a good home....


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2012)

I was really, really good today. Went to the health food store and they had all types of yummy conditioners and leave-ins  I read all of the bottles and the ingredients. Then I saw that I can by Giovanni SAS in bulk for $.69 an oz  So I can get 32 oz for $22. :yippee: I saw all types of things I wanted to get.

But I just walked away. The only thing I bought was lunch


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^^ I see you meant my friend Mr. Will Power  

That is great faithVA 

I need to henna like there is no tomorrow. I take these braids down in a week and a half, I guess I can henna then along with a nice trim  Just need to space out some time.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^^ I see you meant my friend Mr. Will Power
> 
> That is great @faithVA
> 
> I need to henna like there is no tomorrow. I take these braids down in a week and a half, I guess I can henna then along with a nice trim  Just need to space out some time.


 
Yes the Will Power is kicking in. But my wish list is growing


----------



## Arian (Jul 12, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Yes the Will Power is kicking in. But my wish list is growing




I have a whole lotta' stuff to try....But I do want to be able to keep staples on hand...


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 12, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Yes the Will Power is kicking in. But my wish list is growing



Thats how I feel im actually happier not buying everything I want at that very moment my stash was getting overwhelming but it is causing me to create a wishlist 
Darcys Pumpkin
HQS
Curl Junkie repair me
More Wen products.....a girl can dream right


----------



## Arian (Jul 12, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Thats how I feel im actually happier not buying everything I want at that very moment my stash was getting overwhelming but it is causing me to create a wishlist
> Darcys Pumpkin
> HQS
> Curl Junkie repair me
> More Wen products.....a girl can dream right



^^^awwww, and I had some darcy's pumpkin you could've had...

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 12, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Yes the Will Power is kicking in. But my wish list is growing


 
You know what that is how I started too faithVA. I only have one thing on my wish list and that is Ojon.

The  more time that went buy the easier it becomes


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 12, 2012)

if it helps @faithVA feel free to post your list 

I will list my wish list 

Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment
613 Mist


----------



## Arian (Jul 12, 2012)

Crap! I broke down and purchased some small sizes of a few Komaza Care products.

I did use up 1 Qhemet AOHC and 1 Rosa Mosqueta Conditioner. Veggie Glycerin is being handed off to a friend. Also gave away an Aussie Hair Insurance Leave In.

Working on the hemp seed butter now...


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2012)

[USER=147242 said:
			
		

> Arian[/USER];16390163]Crap! I broke down and purchased some small sizes of a few Komaza Care products.
> 
> I did use up 1 Qhemet AOHC and 1 Rosa Mosqueta Conditioner. Veggie Glycerin is being handed off to a friend. Also gave away an Aussie Hair Insurance Leave In.
> 
> Working on the hemp seed butter now...


 
What products did you buy? Have you tried these before? Please let me know how you like them. I am looking at buying some Komaza products for the future.


----------



## Arian (Jul 12, 2012)

faithVA,  I got 2oz sizes of the Coconut Curl Hair Lotion, Califia Moisturizing spray, and Califia Moisturizing Cream.  I wanted more, but I limited myself so that I would only spend $20 (including shipping) on products.  This is my monthly allowance after using up products.  I have been known to spend upwards of $150 on hair stuff at one time. 

I will let you know how I like them.  My hair doesn't like much of anything, so it would be a miracle if my hair responds favorably to these products.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 13, 2012)

Will be using up the last of my Natures Gate Aloe Moisturizing condish today!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 13, 2012)

moisturized the Celies with the last of my soft n free moisturizer. Love that stuff! Gonna have to order another jar soon.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2012)

I really don't have will power  What I have is an avoidance of ingredients of anything with "cone", "ben" or "fate" in it. So when I got to the BSS there is very little to buy


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 13, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I was really, really good today. Went to the health food store and they had all types of yummy conditioners and leave-ins  I read all of the bottles and the ingredients. Then I saw that I can by Giovanni SAS in bulk for $.69 an oz  So I can get 32 oz for $22. :yippee: I saw all types of things I wanted to get.
> 
> But I just walked away. The only thing I bought was lunch



faithVA you out there killing the stash game huh. I see you with ya bad self. Keep up the good work hun.



faithVA said:


> Yes the Will Power is kicking in. But my wish list is growing



Funny that yours is growing. Hmm all I want is WEN Coconut Mango or Mango Coconut. Thats it, I think


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2012)

Arian said:


> @faithVA, I got 2oz sizes of the Coconut Curl Hair Lotion, Califia Moisturizing spray, and Califia Moisturizing Cream. I wanted more, but I limited myself so that I would only spend $20 (including shipping) on products. This is my monthly allowance after using up products. I have been known to spend upwards of $150 on hair stuff at one time.
> 
> I will let you know how I like them. My hair doesn't like much of anything, so it would be a miracle if my hair responds favorably to these products.


 
Thanks. I have that same type of hair. She is devaParticular about everything. She's in the bss saying  Don't even think about bringing that home.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @faithVA you out there killing the stash game huh. I see you with ya bad self. Keep up the good work hun.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that yours is growing. Hmm all I want is WEN Coconut Mango or Mango Coconut. Thats it, I think


 
Now that I cowash more, I really want to try more conditioners. So my wish list just consist of all of the conditioners in the health food store.

My hair is funny. It responds to conditioners just like it does to shampoo. Some conditioners make my hair shrink up, and some conditioners stretch and smooth my hair out. Its amazing the difference.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 13, 2012)

I updated my list to add a WISH LIST section, I blame the added items on JJamiah



ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Session 2 - May 1, 2012 - August 31, 2012*
> 
> ***GONE
> *** Goal to use up for the month or whats left to use up for the month
> ...


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 13, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover 

Let me add more to mine!

Wish List Revised 

Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment
613 Mist
Hairitage Hydration Jar of Joe
Hairitage Hydration Sprout
Hairitage Hydration Mango Tango
Hairtage Hydration Coconut Mango ....
Heritage Hydration Coconut Yuzu
Heritage Hydration Shea Butter ....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 13, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> ZebraPrintLover
> 
> Let me add more to mine!
> 
> ...



OH NO MA'AM JJamiah...I am not about to play with you LOL.
What is all this and where did it come from? You dont really want it I know you dont


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 13, 2012)

Whispers -----> but I do!

LOL

I am using some of her other products to grease my scalp and keep my hair mositurized. Good stuff, natural and makes your hair feel like BUDDER 

All that silkyfied hurr you got, one dab of this is good stuff 



ZebraPrintLover said:


> OH NO MA'AM @JJamiah...I am not about to play with you LOL.
> What is all this and where did it come from? You dont really want it I know you dont


----------



## Keishadt (Jul 13, 2012)

Cowashing is making me a happy girl.  I love being able to pick up that bottle of renpure and feel it getting lighter and lighter.  I will be washing my hair tomorrow evening and we will see how much of the SM purification masque is left.  

On a side note, has anyone reaped any other benefits to this challenge other than a smaller stash?  Has it made you a more picky consumer, made you be more aware of your spending, or even helped you find staples?


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 13, 2012)

Keishadt said:


> Cowashing is making me a happy girl. I love being able to pick up that bottle of renpure and feel it getting lighter and lighter. I will be washing my hair tomorrow evening and we will see how much of the SM purification masque is left.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone reaped any other benefits to this challenge other than a smaller stash? Has it made you a more picky consumer, made you be more aware of your spending, or even helped you find staples?


 
I have finally catagorized my list into what I have. It helped me to definitely pin point my staples.  I already curbed my spending pretty much with hair supplies as of Jan 2010. I bought a few things in the past 2 years not much. *WEN...... So now it is getting my stash to a comfortable list, instead of up to 12 items per cat. I'd like to reduce it to 8 then to 4. SO I have 2 more years to go for that  

It made me take a look at what I had, either given or purchased and let me know I really need to use what I have before getting more.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 14, 2012)

JJamiah said:
			
		

> I have finally catagorized my list into what I have. It helped me to definitely pin point my staples.  I already curbed my spending pretty much with hair supplies as of Jan 2010. I bought a few things in the past 2 years not much. *WEN...... So now it is getting my stash to a comfortable list, instead of up to 12 items per cat. I'd like to reduce it to 8 then to 4. SO I have 2 more years to go for that
> 
> It made me take a look at what I had, either given or purchased and let me know I really need to use what I have before getting more.



I need to do this as well. I wish everything had an exp date on it.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 14, 2012)

^^^ We can do it.  With my current regimen my products are moving extra slow. Yet.... I know they will eventually get used.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 14, 2012)

Stash assessment photos.  These are all the things I need to be rid of-oils, sprays, moisturizers, and conditioners.  Problem is, most of them have coconut oil in them.  I came to the heartbreaking revelation that my hair doesn't really like coconut oil.  So I either find a way to make it work, or get rid of most of this stuff.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 14, 2012)

LaidBak said:
			
		

> Stash assessment photos.  These are all the things I need to be rid of-oils, sprays, moisturizers, and conditioners.  Problem is, most of them have coconut oil in them.  I came to the heartbreaking revelation that my hair doesn't really like coconut oil.  So I either find a way to make it work, or get rid of most of this stuff.



Oooh I love stash pics


----------



## Carmelella (Jul 14, 2012)

LaidBak said:
			
		

> Stash assessment photos.  These are all the things I need to be rid of-oils, sprays, moisturizers, and conditioners.  Problem is, most of them have coconut oil in them.  I came to the heartbreaking revelation that my hair doesn't really like coconut oil.  So I either find a way to make it work, or get rid of most of this stuff.



How about you bundle then and sell em for a good price on the board.  It looks like u have a fair amount of goodies/ usables in there . I was eyeing one of the shampoos myself, lol


----------



## faithVA (Jul 14, 2012)

Keishadt said:


> Cowashing is making me a happy girl. I love being able to pick up that bottle of renpure and feel it getting lighter and lighter. I will be washing my hair tomorrow evening and we will see how much of the SM purification masque is left.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone reaped any other benefits to this challenge other than a smaller stash? Has it made you a more picky consumer, made you be more aware of your spending, or even helped you find staples?


 
I think I've had a lot of benefits from the challenge.
1. I definitely think about what I'm purchasing. Before it gets paid for I have really assessed why I think I need this purchase and what its going to do for me. 

2. I look at the ingredients better on everything I buy now so I don't end up with something I'm not going to be able to use.

3. I can tell a product I love by how I feel when I say its almost gone. And I no that its not a repurchase if I am always writing about how it never goes away.

4. Keeping a list has let me know where my weak spots are. Oils... I like to buy them but I have no use for them  

5. Keeping a list really helps me stay clear of when I really dont' even need to look at anything. For me shampoos. I don't need another one. Oil's nope. Won't use them fast enough. Heat protectants - 1 set is enough. I don't even straigthen my hair.

6. I had no staples when I started. But I now at least have a list of staples. 

I may always want to try things but I don't think it will ever be out of control again.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 14, 2012)

Carmelella said:
			
		

> How about you bundle then and sell em for a good price on the board.  It looks like u have a fair amount of goodies/ usables in there . I was eyeing one of the shampoos myself, lol



I was considering that.  But I cant remember what I paid for most of the stuff.  I really just wish we could have a meetup in the DMV so I could swap products.  That would be ideal.  I have actually given stuff away on her before.  But I end up paying for postage so that's not economical.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 14, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> Stash assessment photos. These are all the things I need to be rid of-oils, sprays, moisturizers, and conditioners. Problem is, most of them have coconut oil in them. I came to the heartbreaking revelation that my hair doesn't really like coconut oil. So I either find a way to make it work, or get rid of most of this stuff.


 
LaidBak I see a lot of stuff that I would GLADLY take off your hands!


----------



## Arian (Jul 14, 2012)

LaidBak said:
			
		

> But I end up paying for postage so that's not economical.



Cosign...and you never know what's reasonable to charge for the item. Most things I've only used once. So I try to recoop some of the cost..I knock off as much as I can... 

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 14, 2012)

We need an auction section


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 14, 2012)

So my dear son has taken two products off my hands  Say what!!!! LOL

Actually I am happy they work for him so I now have to re up him when it runs out.

He is using the:

Hairitage Hydration Horsetail Cream
Motions Plus Conditioner

His 4a beautiful hair shined like no ones business and was so ubber soft to the touch 
He will not use another shampoo but Avon's 2/in 1.... So Don't think you'd pry that from his dead hands. He'd awake pop you and zombie out! 
He also has fallen in love (SINCE I BOUGHT IT) the Magic Star HS comb  I don't mind to share  

I just know IDareT'sHair, Hairitage Hydration has amazing products and I feel very comfortable with my boys using them.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 14, 2012)

Keishadt said:


> Cowashing is making me a happy girl.  I love being able to pick up that bottle of renpure and feel it getting lighter and lighter.  I will be washing my hair tomorrow evening and we will see how much of the SM purification masque is left.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone reaped any other benefits to this challenge other than a smaller stash?*  Has it made you a more picky consumer, made you be more aware of your spending, or even helped you find staples*?



 at the bolded. Also, as everyone has mentioned, it has helped me narrow down my staples. In fact, I keep narrowing it down even more. I have realized I don't need so many different types of products as many are multipurpose.


----------



## Keishadt (Jul 14, 2012)

@Ogoma, @faithVA, and JJamiah I'm the same way. I can't tell you how good it feels to get where I am with my stash, but I have more work to do. I remember when I used to hide products from DH and forget where I put them only to find them a month later. The lessons i've learned from my PJism on my relaxed journey is making it much easier for me to find a natural hair care routine. 

Considering I'm only 4 months post BC I already have most of my staples. Life is so much easier.

I finished my SM Purification Masque. Bittersweet becuase it was a staple, but I'm not going to repurchase just yet. My hair is so thick that one jar will get me maybe 2 - 3 uses. I'm debating between repurchasing, trying the terressentials cleanser, or making my own clay cleanser. Feel free to chime in with suggestions.

As for wishlists, I'm torn between QB, Oyon handmade (sp?) and Hairveda. I may make a purchase in August. I made APL and I think that's worth celebrating/splurging for. No more than 3 products.

I may use my July pass at the end of the month to revisit my beloved Giovanni SAS conditioner. If it works on my natural hair the way it did on my relaxed hair, I will have my regimen set with staples.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 14, 2012)

^^^^Keishadt Nice Nice nice nice!

Yes you deserve to get your purchase. Congrats on your BC as well 

As long as your moving products off your list, no guilt trip here!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 14, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> *Whispers -----> but I do!*
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...



 JJamiah, im giving you the side eye. Guess you need to use up like 50 products to get the items on your wishlist huh 

LOL at the bolded. I guess Imma go look at it them. I swear your a pusha....



lamaria211 said:


> I need to do this as well. I wish everything had an exp date on it.



lamaria211, it would def make me move faster bc I wouldnt want the stuff to expire on me.



LaidBak said:


> Stash assessment photos.  These are all the things I need to be rid of-oils, sprays, moisturizers, and conditioners.  Problem is, most of them have coconut oil in them.  I came to the heartbreaking revelation that my hair doesn't really like coconut oil.  So I either find a way to make it work, or get rid of most of this stuff.



LaidBak, are these items listed in your stash list? If so can you make them a certain color. Dont mind taking some of the items off your hands...



JJamiah said:


> I just know IDareT'sHair, Hairitage Hydration has amazing products and I feel very comfortable with my boys using them.



JJamiah, this is her line?
Oh yea forgot to tell you the baby has the same name as your screen name. The little one for $5 LOL.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 14, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover  no but she is the one who introduced me and I am very greatful 

OKAY......

I ordered my OJON Restorative Treatment  hey I want to use it before my braid up. I couldn't wait. I did get rid of 3 items  

NO when I am down to 20- 28 that is a good number for me. I don't plan on having one of this or that. I need variety. 

HairCleansers/Shampoo - 3
Protein Treatment - 2
Leave IN - 2
MOisture Treatment - 2
Treatment - 2
Serums - 2
Oils- 2
Hair moisturizers- 4
Other things - TBD


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 14, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> ZebraPrintLover  no but she is the one who introduced me and I am very greatful
> 
> OKAY......
> 
> ...



JJamiah, *my thoughts are within your message.*


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 14, 2012)

I know (hangs her head in shame)  I sorry!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2012)

@ZebraPrintLover

*le sigh* No....it's not.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 14, 2012)

@IDareT'sHair you know you could  I'd be like IDare come on get that COcoalattefrappe double drizzle together


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> @IDareT'sHair you know you could  *I'd be like IDare come on get that COcoalattefrappe double drizzle together*


 
JJamiah

STOP! 

Girl, I ain't the one to be mixing up nothing and dealing with a bunch of  crazy PJ's askin' where they stuff at and when Imma have a Sale.....


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 14, 2012)

@IDareT'sHair LOL
LOLOLOLOLOL You know it! If I pay for the ingredients can I get a discount  
Yep don't be ducking out for months after cashing my check either  
You know I'd hate to be a rat! LOLOLOL 

::mob:: did you hear Idaret'shair put mocha instead of cocoa in my mix  huh, and I emptied the product on my broken kitchen scale and it said .084 instead of 1 oz.  
She got me Yall!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2012)

JJamiah

See...That's what I'm Talmbout. 

"Today's my burfday can I have 30% off?"  

"Can you send me some samples to try first, cause I'm on a Fixed Income?"

"You need to have Free Shipping & 99% off"

Girl, I'm getting a headache just thinking about it.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 14, 2012)

^^^^^^   You know it! 
Erry Body would be PMing you for the sneak peak and when you coming out with a sale. NO sales until July 4th, Mothers day and BLack friday.  

Dag Idare IDareT'sHair you calling us folk out! LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2012)

@JJamiah No, I'm not. I have my PJ Habits as well with Vendors. It's all in fun.

I am an extremely high-maintenance Hauler.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 14, 2012)

^^^I know I was only funning with yah LOL!   

 I will be on your level when my kids are out of my house. I will have to put their rooms to use  No returns! LOL *talking about the kids LOL


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 14, 2012)

^^^^^Yall 2 are crazy LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay so I want to try to make me some custard, figure I will take one scoop of GEL, with a little oil, and essential oil, and a smidge of PCA since it is so moisturizing and see what that does  

I am starting with a little so I don't waste my products


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 14, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @LaidBak, are these items listed in your stash list? If so can you make them a certain color. Dont mind taking some of the items off your hands...
> 
> .



Make them a certain color?  I don't understand.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 14, 2012)

LaidBak said:
			
		

> Make them a certain color?  I don't understand.



In your OP with your stash list,make the products you don't want anymore a different font color from the rest so we know what we can take off your hands

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 14, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> In your OP with your stash list,make the products you don't want anymore a different font color from the rest so we know what we can take off your hands
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Ah OK.  Honestly Ladies, I'm not going back through all that stuff again. I shoved it all back in the closet.  And umm, aren't the rest of you supposed to be using up stuff instead of acquiring more stuff??


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 14, 2012)

^^^^^ @laidbak your right, they be shopping galore up in hurr  bad examples for us, struggling folk  

it is because of them I bought the Ojon!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2012)

Keishadt said:


> @Ogoma, @faithVA, and @JJamiah I'm the same way. I can't tell you how good it feels to get where I am with my stash, but I have more work to do. I remember when I used to hide products from DH and forget where I put them only to find them a month later. The lessons i've learned from my PJism on my relaxed journey is making it much easier for me to find a natural hair care routine.
> 
> Considering I'm only 4 months post BC I already have most of my staples. Life is so much easier.
> 
> ...


 
If you love the Purification Masque, I vote repurchase. I love my left coast lemon mud wash though. I've never tried the Masque. But if you found something you like, you can get it local and the price is reasonable I would stick with it. Maybe try the mudwash when your stash gets really low.

And I agree with you on the Giovanni SAS. I tried it for the first time last month on my dry 4b hair and my hair loved it.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @JJamiah
> 
> STOP!
> 
> Girl, I ain't the one to be mixing up nothing and dealing with a bunch of crazy PJ's askin' where they stuff at and when Imma have a Sale.....


 
 too funny.

IDareT'sHair, I don't even like buying stuff online. But if you had a line I was definitely going to check it out.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2012)

Boy this thread has been busy. sheesh!


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 15, 2012)

Used up:

Oyin Honey Hemp - love what this conditioner does for my hair, but unless it there is an unscented or lightly-scented version, I think this ends my relationship with it . The smell was too much for me.

CJ Beauticurls Argan & Olive Oil conditioner (no backups) - Love this and will repurchase BF or if AveYou has a flash sale.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2012)

Finished up the rest of my Giovanni SAS. DCd with Deva Curl Heaven In Hair. I only have 2 more uses of that. I really like it but not sure if I will repurchase. Will try DCing with White Camellia after that to do a comparison.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 15, 2012)

I forgot to add used up Trader Joe Tea Tree Tingle. I have 4 backups as it is a staple.


----------



## classoohfive (Jul 15, 2012)

Used: 



> Herbal Essences / Long Term Relationship (staple)
> Herbal Essences / Touchably Smooth (new, LTR replacement)
> Cantu / Shea Butter Repair Cream




So I finally used up the last of the discontinued HE: Long Term Relationship conditioner. 









Okay, so it's not _that _serious but it was one of the first new products I tried when I first started my HHJ, and it's held up for a for years, even when they changed the formula so I'm sad it's gone. The HE: Touchably Smooth is the replacement but they were out when I went to the store. I couldn't wait so I picked up a bottle of *Aussie Split-End Protector* in the meantime. I've heard good things about their rinse out conditioners so I hope this is good as well. 

I also picked up another container of the Cantu. I guess it's a semi-stable. We don't use it often; however, when I'm deep in my stretch it helps me manage my new growth without much breakage and when my daughter wears her hair out it makes her curls pop without any frizz. 


I haven't posted in this thread in a while. I've been slow at using things up but I haven't been buying either.  I'm sitting here with henna+indigo on my head, lol, so I think I'll be making a dent in one of my conditioners tomorrow.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 16, 2012)

Threw away some old Wild Growth Oil, finished off a bottle of Aphogee pro vitamin leave in, and a bottle of Pantene light spray conditioner.  
Just today learned about hygral fatigue, so now I have a use for some of the coconut oil products that I have.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 16, 2012)

Im now using my HE LTR conditioner a.nd the HE LTR leave in. I may save a little of the leave in just cause its no longer on being made


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 16, 2012)

classoohfive  I still have some of that leave in too LTR! 


Okay so Dear son took a moisturizer and a conditioner. Mr. took 2 shampoo's *sulphate off my hands, and One Designer Touch Gel went to the trash  it was nasty.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jul 16, 2012)

We are gathered here today to give our respects to Godiva Shampoo Bar who left this world as body soap.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 16, 2012)

Shampoo:
1.    Wen Vanilla Mint = x 2 (Staple)
2.    Crème of Nature Green container
3.    Wen Pomegrante (Staple)
4.    Wen Mango Coconut (Staple)
5.    As I am Coconut Co-Wash in place of WEN FIG (Staple)
6.    Ion Clarifying Shampoo liters – x 2 (Staple)
7.    Wen Fig/GP Mix
8.    613 – x 2 (Staple)
9.    APhogee Shampoo for damaged hair
10.    Hair Ones x 3 (Mercy Bday and to kids) 

Protein Treatment:
11.    BioSilk Fruit Cocktail Reconstructing treatment 
12.    Avon Advance Techniques Intense Repair x 2 
13.    Phyto Organics Enphuse Intensive Reconstructor 
14.    Kerapro treatment 
15.    Dudleys DRC 28 (Staple) 
16.    Nexxus Emergencee – x 4 (SELL 2)
17.    One and Only Argan Oil Restorative Mask
18.    ORS Replenishing conditioner
19.    Aphogee 2 minute 

Leave In Conditioner:
20.    Aphogee Leave in (Staple) 
21.    Aphogee Green Tea
22.    Herbal Essense Long Term relationship
23.    Dudleys PCA (Staple)

Styling aid: 
24.    Wen Styling Crème
25.    Wen Texture Balm
26.    LottaBOdy Setting lotion (Styling Staple)
27.    Ampro Gel (Styling Staple)
28.    ORS edge Control Gel (Styling Staple)
29.    CHI Silk Infusion (Sell)
30.    Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide (Styling Staple)
31.    Keracare Foam wrap lotion 
32.    Silk Elements Megasilk heat protectant spray
33.    ORS Lock and twist gel
34.    CitriShine Shine mist
35.    Keracare Oil sheen

Deep Conditioner:
36.    Alter ego garlic conditioning mask – x 2 (Staple)
37.    Proclaim argan oil hydrating mask – x 2
38.    Loreal Natures Natural - Hair treatment
39.    Alter Ego Anti Age Mask 
40.    Elasta QP – DPR 11 (Staple)
41.    Hapuna Paul Brown Thermal Masque 
42.    Sebastion Penetraitt Conditioner 
43.    PHyto Organics Humectin 
44.    Kenra Platinum Mango Butter Moisturizer 
45.    BioSilk Silk Therapy Conditioner 
46.    Roux Porosity Control
47.    Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment (Staple?)

Miscellaneous:

48.    Hairitage Hydration – Castor Infusion (G) (Staple)
49.    Hairitage Hydration Soft and creamy Hair butter (G) (Staple)
50.    Hairitage Hydration Silk N Aloe Cream (G) (Staple)
51.    Silcone mix shine hair polisher (G)
52.    Hairitage Hydration Happy Hemp Pomade (G) (Staple)

Serum/Oils/braid spray: 
53.    Nugro Moisturizing spray x 2 (staple)
54.    Nugro grease
55.    Kerapro Elixer x 2
56.    Herstyler hair serum x 3
57.    One and only Argan Oil
58.    Buriti Oil (Staple)

Wig Care 
59.    Bonifide Natural Oil Free Wig Shine
60.    Fantasia Wig Cleaner – x 2

Hair Color:
61.    Jazzings Black Rinse – 8
62.    Henna x 4
63.    Indigo x 3


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jul 16, 2012)

JJamiah, how do you like Penetraitt? It was very bi-polar on my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> We are gathered here today to give our respects to Godiva Shampoo Bar who left this world as body soap.


 
Hilarious. That's so unfair to have such a beautiful name but not live up to it  But glad it was easily repurposed.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Shampoo:
> 1. Wen Vanilla Mint = x 2 (Staple)
> 2. Crème of Nature Green container
> 3. Wen Pomegrante (Staple)
> ...


 
This list doesn't look too bad. It will really be much smaller in 5 months.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 16, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> @JJamiah, how do you like Penetraitt? It was very bi-polar on my hair.


 
JeterCrazed, I haven't used it as of yet. It was given to me. I will definitely let you know when I do use it.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 16, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> We are gathered here today to give our respects to Godiva Shampoo Bar *who left this world as body soap*.


 


faithVA said:


> Hilarious. That's so unfair to have such a beautiful name but not live up to it  But glad it was easily repurposed.


 

  LOLOLOLOL


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 16, 2012)

faithVA said:


> This list doesn't look too bad. It will really be much smaller in 5 months.


 
 

Yes and the Creme of nature has about 6 washes left and the Aphogee has about 2 shampoo's left.  so those are on their way OUT.... (Wen Fig/GP, has about 2 left too)  I am happy it is trickling down.


----------



## Arian (Jul 16, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> We need an auction section


 
@lamaria211, yes, maybe that would help.

On another note, I want to trash the Joico Hydrator. Ick! 

My hair hates everything. But it is quite soft after DCing with the Proclaim Argan Oil masque. I still have some crunchy, knotted ends that I'm going to get trimmed off this week. It's going to take me a while to get through the 6 bottles of AO GPB, but that's ok. I am going to put the two bottles of Rosa Mosqueta on the chopping block though. I just don't like the new formula.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jul 16, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> - Shampoos
> CHI Deep Brilliance Balance
> CHI Nourish Intense Silk Bath *GONE*
> LUSH Juniper Shampoo Bar
> ...



Updated my stash. Used 8 bought 2. I feel good about that. 

Somebody keeps refilling my Sebastian Drench and Belegenza EnCore Both will be gone by week's end or it's going in the trash. 

Sister says she ran out of the lotion I made and she wants more. Uhh... you mean stole?  Gonna make something from that safflower oil.


----------



## classoohfive (Jul 16, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Im now using my HE LTR conditioner a.nd the HE LTR leave in. I may save a little of the leave in just cause its no longer on being made



lamaria211, 

I read that the HE Touchably Smooth leave-in is the go to replacement because the formulas are very close. I've checked the bottle and there are some differences including the lack of raspberry smell  so I'm using it until something else comes along.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 16, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> Ah OK.  Honestly Ladies, I'm not going back through all that stuff again. I shoved it all back in the closet.  *And umm, aren't the rest of you supposed to be using up stuff instead of acquiring more stuff??*



LaidBak
Yep but if its a staple I dont mind getting more of it to help you ladies out by taking it off your hands



JJamiah said:


> ^^^^^ @laidbak your right, *they be shopping galore up in hurr  bad examples for us, struggling folk *
> 
> it is because of them I bought the Ojon!



JJamiah, thats how you do us? Really? You the reason I gotta Wish List now too LOL



JeterCrazed said:


> We are gathered here today to give our respects to Godiva Shampoo Bar who left this world as body soap.



JeterCrazed, not about to play with your silly self 



JJamiah said:


> Shampoo:
> 1.    Wen Vanilla Mint = x 2 (Staple)
> 2.    Crème of Nature Green container *I love this stuff*
> 3.    Wen Pomegrante (Staple)
> ...



JJamiah, a few questions w/in.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 16, 2012)

classoohfive said:


> lamaria211,
> 
> I read that the HE Touchably Smooth leave-in is the go to replacement because the formulas are very close. I've checked the bottle and there are some differences including the lack of raspberry smell  so I'm using it until something else comes along.



I heard the samething.


----------



## Keishadt (Jul 16, 2012)

Salon grafix conditioner - Gone!

New Product list is as follows:

Green = used/tossed/given away
Pink/Magenta = new items

- Shampoos/Cleansers

As I am Curl Clarity shampoo
Shea Moisture Purification Masque
* My Pretty Hair is Parched
Samples Sizes
Curls Creamy Curl Cleanser
*Hair Rules Cleansing Cream
- Conditioners

AO HSR (Staple)
AO Rosa Mosqueta
AO Green Tea cream rinse

Samples 
Chi Infra
Curls Coconut Curlddd Conditioner
Matrix Conditioning Balm
* Tresseme Naturals
*Hair Rules quench ultra rich conditioner

-Deep Conditioners

Roux PC
Nature's Gate Biotin Conditioner
Nioxin Weightless Reconstructive Masque
Nioxin Weightless Hydrating Hair Masque
Frederick Fekkai Shea butter Conditioner

Cowash conditioners – 

Renpure Moisturizing conditioner x3
*Salon Grafix Citrus Crème Conditioner

- Leave Ins/Moisturizers

As I Am 
NTM Silk Touch
Shea Moisture Thickening Growth Milk
Jane Carter Revitalizing Leave In
Giovanni Direct Leave in
Wave Nouveau Lotion
Wave Nouveau Finishing Mist
Keracare Hair Milk
World of Curls Curl Activator Gel
Loreal everstrong overnight treatment

Sample
Curls Lavish Curls
Hair Rules Curly Whip

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters

n/a 

- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products

n/a

- Styling products
One 'N Only Argan Oil treatment
Generic PM relaxing balm
Jane Carter Wrap N Roll
Kenra Platinum Silkening Gloss
Alterna Caviar Radiant Smoothing lotion - Staple
Nioxin Thermal Bliss
Garnier Fructis Curl sculpting cream gel
KCCC
TW Lock it up
*Eco Styler Olive Oil
* Keracare Twist & Define Crème

Sample – 
Curls Curl Creme Brule
Carol's Daughter Hair Milk Lite
MIss Jessie's Curly Pudding
Miss Jessie's Quick Curls
*Hair Rules Blow out your curls

Since my last post, I've decreased my stash by 9 products. I've purchased three, and I've found another product/set I've had for forever but forgot/lost. (Remember that post I had about hiding stuff from DH?)  Liquid Keratin BKT. 

Still in good shape though, and my hair is in good shape as well. No complaints and I will KIM!


----------



## Arian (Jul 16, 2012)

Arian said:


> Paste the following info if you’re up for the challenge
> 
> Suggested Categories:
> - Shampoos
> ...


----------



## Arian (Jul 16, 2012)

*cough* Does anyone in this thread have any Oyin products they want to get rid of??


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jul 16, 2012)

Returned the Jumping Juniper to LUSH and exchanged toward my sister's birthday gift  That damn thang is $10!!  Shudda took the Godiva, too.  ...but I love the smell of jasminoides 

*le poof*


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 16, 2012)

^^^ That was good. 

I am taking some things back to Sally's tomorrow 

I am going to just get a card so when I finally cut, I can stock up on some products


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 17, 2012)

I have one thing to add:

Curl Junkie Curl Rehab - 32oz (1). Leaving this in, with a palm full of AO Aloe Vera, and sealing with QB AHTB yesterday made my hair feel like butter today. I don't plan on living without any of those and had to re-up on curl rehab before I ran out. 

I am good until BF. I promised my SO, I would not buy anything more until then.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 17, 2012)

Still cheering y'all on!


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 17, 2012)

I finished EQ Mango butter,B&B coco conditioner , nearly finished 16 oz of Darcy s Pumpkin Con (will definetley repurchase) . 
Nearly finished bee mine moisturizer .
Trying to finish oyin Hemp conditioner ,it's off and smells awful but i still use it as a pre poo ,works well .


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 17, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> I finished EQ Mango butter,B&B coco conditioner , nearly finished 16 oz of Darcy s Pumpkin Con (will definetley repurchase) .
> Nearly finished bee mine moisturizer .
> Trying to finish* oyin Hemp conditioner ,it's off and smells awful* but i still use it as a pre poo ,works well .



Mine smelt awful as well.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jul 17, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> I'm in. Holding space.
> I've been doing great, by the way. I can see the sink.
> 
> 
> ...



Sebastian Drench is GONE!! Hallelujah!!! 

On the chopping block:

Belegenza EnCore
Belegenza GrowOut
WEN Remoist 
WEN Sweet Almond Mint


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 17, 2012)

Keep it going ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 17, 2012)

Sold QB AOHC. I had minimal uses for it; it was too heavy and greasy to use in the intended way.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 17, 2012)

I WANT TO TRY SOME DARCYS BOTSNICALS PRODUCTS SOOOOO BAD. ok im back so tomorrow im gonna CW with my HE LTR again, since I have a full bottle im really trying to use it up. Today I also used my QH Cholesterol as a moisturizer( thats how bad I want it gone) hair feels really soft and nice but Im sure this is the oldest product in my stash right now 3+yrs


----------



## hottopic (Jul 17, 2012)

I been using it up like we planned. But I broke down and bought new products this weekend. But at the same time I threw out products with the evil mineral oil... lol


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 18, 2012)

Im DCing now (overnight) with QH Cholesterol I have one more use with this DC and it seems like the last few Dcs with it have been the best


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

My hair analysis shows that I have to cut my hair almost back to the beginning. I ain't trying to use all my good product on hair that has to be cut  But I don't have many funky products in my stash, if any. 

So to hold onto my Deva Curl stuff until after my cut, I'm going to switch over to cowashing with my AO products. Relatively oz per oz they are only a little cheaper than the Deva Curl stuff.

The good news is that I don't have to run from regular protein in products, so I can get back to using my Nubian Heritage products and my AO Blue Chamomile.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 18, 2012)

faithVA said:


> My hair analysis shows that *I have to cut my hair almost back to the beginning*. I ain't trying to use all my good product on hair that has to be cut  But I don't have many funky products in my stash, if any.
> 
> So to hold onto my Deva Curl stuff until after my cut, I'm going to switch over to cowashing with my AO products. Relatively oz per oz they are only a little cheaper than the Deva Curl stuff.
> 
> The good news is that I don't have to run from regular protein in products, so I can get back to using my Nubian Heritage products and my AO Blue Chamomile.



Why is this faithVA?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

[USER=34547 said:
			
		

> ZebraPrintLover[/USER];16428919]Why is this @faithVA?


 
She said the analysis shows that I have severe heat damage that has melted the protein in my strands which can't correct itself. The hair will split all the way to the root if I don't cut it. From the slides it appears that I only have 1 to 3" of healthy hair left.

I'm actually glad to get rid of it. It's been 2.5 years of struggling with it. Enough is enough.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 18, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> She said the analysis shows that I have severe heat damage that has melted the protein in my strands which can't correct itself. The hair will split all the way to the root if I don't cut it. From the slides it appears that I only have 1 to 3" of healthy hair left.
> 
> I'm actually glad to get rid of it. It's been 2.5 years of struggling with it. Enough is enough.



Does your hair type burn easily? What did u have your flat iron on?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Does your hair type burn easily? What did u have your flat iron on?


 
I don't know. This was so long ago I don't even remember. This would have started in 2009 before I joined LHCF. 

It doesn't matter now. I won't be straightening my hair anymore.


----------



## sky035 (Jul 18, 2012)

Update: This past wekeend I made the following products in order to use up my stash. I really like the fact that this thread keeps me accountable . When I get the itch to pick up something for my hair at the store, I just walk away because of this thread! Thanks OP .

1.  Mixed 4 jars of hair moisturizer for my DD. I mixed Cantu shea butter with some natural conditioner. I hope that she will use up these jars by Dec 2012
2.  Made 1 jar of ecsema cream for my DD's skin. Used shea butter, vitamin e, lanolin, and essential oil for fragrance. This cream works really well.  
3. I recently finished up a jar of Kerasoft Hair gel
4. Used up all but one jar (started with 4) of the Proclaim Argan Oil Masque
5. Finished my DD's bottle of Tresemme naturals. I will not repurchase this for her hair as my ultimate goal in doing this challenge is to fine tune my reggie  (and my DD's) and to transition to my own home products using natural /ingredients.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 18, 2012)

^^^^^Keep up the good work ma'am!


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 18, 2012)

*_sigh_* I only used up one product so far this month.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 18, 2012)

I finally finished up something. 

African Pride Shea Butter Miracle Leave-in Conditioner. This was some crap, but it help moisturize my edges a bit. I won't repurchase.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jul 18, 2012)

The Belegenza Encore is gone. Jesus wept.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2012)

Have 1 to 2 more uses of the Shea Moisture Smoothie. It makes my hair soft. But I think I will try some other moisturizer in the future. I guess after I use it up I will move the the shea butter blend and try to use it up.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 19, 2012)

I want to join! I need to use up all products so I only have staples remaining. I am on a serious get back organized and get rid of any extra non sense that just takes up space.
 Categories:
- Shampoos:
Alopecil Apretol-15 Canela Y Romero
VS So Sexy
Joico Silk Results
Mane N Tail
Joico Moisture Recovery

- Conditioners:
Suave almond+shea butter 24oz
BB Moonlight Path
VS So Sexy
Joico Silk results 12oz
Pelomas Suela&Romero 64oz
2 Capilo Milk&Honey gallon 
HE HH 
Mane N Tail
Joico Moisture Recovery 1 liter

- Deep Conditioners:
Organics Hair Mayo
ORS Replenishing
SE Mega Silk Olive moisture treatment
Paul Mitchell Conditioning Balm 
2 Joico K-pak Deep Penetrating Reconstrutor liter
La plancha 32oz
A bunch of moisture conditioners and oild I mixed together a while ago.

- Leave Ins/Moisturizers:
Hawaiian Siljy 14-1
NTM STL-in

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters:Moska oil
Dabur Vatika

- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products: Henna

- Styling products:
Ion Flat Iron Protection
Salerm Brushing spray
Aphoghee Mousse

- Other:
1 Adore Clear rinse
1 Adore Darkest Brown rinse
Ultra Hair vitamins

4. What are your goal(s) for the session? I want to use up at least 4 conditioners, 1 shampoo, and 1 oil, the vitamins, and Adore rinse.

I did not list my staples or give away items just the stuff I'll be using up.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 19, 2012)

Woot Woot, yall ladies killing the stashes.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 19, 2012)

I think I have found my HG leave-ins and moisturizers. My search is complete. Now, I will sit back and enjoy using up my non-HGs until the end of this challenge. I have enough of my HGs to last until BF.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 19, 2012)

EQ Fortifying conditioner finished ,i cowashed with it ,my scalp is on fire and i have a little rash under my jaw ,i think it might be the parabens ,i  don't reccomend this for cowashing.

I m trying so hard to finish Donna Marie buttercream ..it dries out my hair .Any suggestions?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2012)

[USER=266942 said:
			
		

> Kindheart[/USER];16434723]EQ Fortifying conditioner finished ,i cowashed with it ,my scalp is on fire and i have a little rash under my jaw ,i think it might be the parabens ,i don't reccomend this for cowashing.
> 
> I m trying so hard to finish Donna Marie buttercream ..it dries out my hair .Any suggestions?


 
Throw the EQ out and use the buttercream as a lotion 

What are you doing about your scalp being on fire? It sounds painful?


----------



## Keishadt (Jul 19, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> EQ Fortifying conditioner finished ,i cowashed with it ,my scalp is on fire and i have a little rash under my jaw ,i think it might be the parabens ,i  don't reccomend this for cowashing.
> 
> I m trying so hard to finish Donna Marie buttercream ..it dries out my hair .Any suggestions?



Kindheart I'm with FaithVA.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 19, 2012)

I really need to join, is it too late?


----------



## Keishadt (Jul 19, 2012)

I grabbed up Giovanni Smooth As Silk conditioner while at Target today.  Excited to revisit this product.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2012)

[USER=259402 said:
			
		

> greenandchic[/USER];16436889]I really need to join, is it too late?


 
No it's not too late. We like company.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2012)

I broke down and ordered some Burt Bee's Pre-Shampoo. It was on my wish list. I will try to use up the Shea Moisture before it comes


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 19, 2012)

faithVA: Is that the avocado one? Please let me know how it works for you.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> @faithVA: Is that the avocado one? Please let me know how it works for you.


 
Yes it's the avocado one. It gets such good reviews. And on Vitacost people were saying they used it as a leave-in as well. So can't wait to try it out as a pre-poo pre cut and as a leave-in post cut. 

I need something to replace this Shea Moisture which is too thick.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 20, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I broke down and ordered some Burt Bee's Pre-Shampoo. It was on my wish list.* I will try to use up the Shea Moisture before it comes*



You better! (insert devil face here....LOL)


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 20, 2012)

Did I mention I traded for Bask tapioca, and Yam pudding? Oh, and I tried to get uncle funky's gel, just cause I like the bottle, lol. Oh, I almost bought a sedu, and a croc infraded flat iron, although I have two flat irons I have never used because I am in the no heat challenge. Lastly, I moved and it has taken me a week to unpack my stash; I haven't finished yet. Good news is I spilled a whole jar of babassu oil, and one of honeyquat as well. Bad news, I am going to replace the honeyquat. When I get my stash reduced, I am not going to be a product junkie anymore, unless I can afford for someone else to unpack my stash.

Used up Marie Dean wheat berry, going to follow with a blend of SD chocolate and vanilla silk.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 20, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Throw the EQ out and use the buttercream as a lotion
> 
> What are you doing about your scalp being on fire? It sounds painful?


Hey Faith 
I just put some aloe vera on it and left it on ,the rash faded away after a while . 
Believe ,that stuff was in the trash before i combed my hair out. Lol .


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Did I mention I traded for Bask tapioca, and Yam pudding? Oh, and I tried to get uncle funky's gel, just cause I like the bottle, lol. Oh, I almost bought a sedu, and a croc infraded flat iron, although I have two flat irons I have never used because I am in the no heat challenge. Lastly, I moved and it has taken me a week to unpack my stash; I haven't finished yet. Good news is I spilled a whole jar of babassu oil, and one of honeyquat as well. Bad news, I am going to replace the honeyquat. When I get my stash reduced, I am not going to be a product junkie anymore, *unless I can afford for someone else to unpack my stash*.
> 
> Used up Marie Dean wheat berry, going to follow with a blend of SD chocolate and vanilla silk.


 
 This is how I got started on this challenge in the first place. I was having my house painted and I put a very large box in the shower and filled it with all my products. It was so heavy it was impossible to move it. And then I had another box on top of that. At that moment I committed I would never have that much stuff again 

I will never have more hair products than I can put in a box that I can carry myself. Just my personal commitment.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> You better! (insert devil face here....LOL)


 

Did somebody say sumin?   Naw, must just be the wind.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 20, 2012)

Used up Devacurl One. 

Goodbye beloved conditioner . Hopefully, we'll meet again sometime in the future.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 20, 2012)

faithVA said:


> This is how I got started on this challenge in the first place. I was having my house painted and I put a very large box in the shower and filled it with all my products. It was so heavy it was impossible to move it. And then I had another box on top of that. At that moment I committed I would never have that much stuff again
> 
> I will never have more hair products than I can put in a box that I can carry myself. Just my personal commitment.



Moving was one of my catalyst as well. I had to pack just hair products in a trunk and it weighed 103lbs .


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Used up Devacurl One.
> 
> Goodbye beloved conditioner . Hopefully, we'll meet again sometime in the future.


 
Funny, I just asked you about this conditioner in the Cowash challenge. Never mind that question then I got my answer. 

If you do decide to repurchase later PaylessBeauty has a decent sale. You may have been the one who introduced me to them 

I'm going to wait until after my hair cut to start using mine again. Then I will have just a little bit of hair to use it on to make it last


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2012)

I just knew once my supplies started spilling into other rooms it was an issue. I have done pretty well, even though I allowed myself to get somethings this month.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 20, 2012)

I was moving from ny to fl and it was either my cloths or my hair products I gave away 70+ bottles and still had a 100lbs pound bag


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I was moving from ny to fl and it was either my cloths or my hair products I gave away 70+ bottles and still had a 100lbs pound bag


 
Dang girl. You just need an online store


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2012)

awwwwww we are all getting it together. If you put our stashes all together in here we probably have more then the whole forum  

Hey I love my products and so does my hair


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 20, 2012)

I love my stash to. Once a month or so I go thru at clean all my bottles and jars I hate dirty dusty products. My pet peeve is hair in stuff I never leave not even one single strand in any product (thats nashty)


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I love my stash to. Once a month or so I go thru at clean all my bottles and jars I hate dirty dusty products. My pet peeve is hair in stuff I never leave not even one single strand in any product (thats nashty)


 
Ok I take that back. Maybe you need a real store


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 20, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Did somebody say sumin?   Naw, must just be the wind.



 We gone fight    :buttkick:


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 20, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Session 2 - May 1, 2012 - August 31, 2012*
> 
> ***GONE
> 
> ...



Just cracked open my last bottle of Aussie to do my DC with. Will be gone before this 2nd session is over.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> We gone fight    :buttkick:


 
There's a really big draft in here


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 20, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I love my stash to. Once a month or so I go thru at clean all my bottles and jars I hate dirty dusty products. My pet peeve is hair in stuff I never leave not even one single strand in any product (thats nashty)



I arrange my stash by type and order of use. It is much reduced now, but I am in there arranging and re-arranging those few bottles. .


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2012)

About to wash my hair. Wish me luck ladies. I hope I get to use up SOMETHING!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 21, 2012)

Ok, I went off at Ulta this past week with the $14.99 liter sale.  I bought

AG Moisture & Shine sulfate-free moisturizing shampoo
AG Moisture & Shine moisturizing conditioner
AG Deep Conditioning protein conditioner
Kenra Moisturizing shampoo
Kenra Moisturizing conditioner

I also picked up some more Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque and I bought a trial size of DevaCurl Set It Free Moisture Lock for my ng.

I also purchased trial sizes Moroccan Oil Moisture Repair Shampoo and Conditioner as well as the Moroccan Oil Treatment serum from a local bss.

I'll update my stash later.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 21, 2012)

*My Stash
*
There may be more, but this is what I can find tonight.  I also made an online purchase of two products yesterday.  

*Shampoo*
Giovanni 50:50 8.5oz 30%
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 8.5 oz 90%

*Cleansing Conditioners*
Curl Junkie Daily Fix 12oz 5%
Deva Curl No-Poo 12oz full
L’Oreal EverCreme Cleansing Conditioner 8.3 oz full

*Conditioners*
Giovanni  Smooth as Silk 8.5oz 50%
Trader Joes Nourish Spa 16.9oz 20%
Trader Joes Tree Tea Tingle 16oz full
Yes to Carrots Conditioner 16.9 oz 60%
L’Oreal EverCreme Nourishing Conditioner 8.5oz 80%
Beautiful Curls Curl Activating Cream 8oz 60% (I use it as a rinse out)
Tresemme Naturals Conditioner 25oz 40%

*Leave-In*
Daily Leave-In Conditioner (Watermelon) 8oz 20%
Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion 12oz 10%
As I Am Leave-In 8 oz 50%

*Stylers*
Curls Goddess Curls 8oz 20%
Kiss My Face Upper Management 8oz full
Ecostyler Gel Blue 
Cream of Nature Prefect Edges 2.25 oz full
Let’s Jam! Custard 10oz 10%
Let’s Jam! Custard 10oz 

*Oils & Butters*
Shea Oil 8oz 80%
Shea Butter ~4oz
Castor Oil
Jojoba Oil
Avocado Oil 
HRGE
Jane Carter Nourish & Shine 4oz
Darcy’s Botanicals Cherry Kernel Nectar 4oz 30%
Uncle Harry's Herbal Coconut Oil 4oz 5%

*Treatments*
Henna 1 box
Napur Henna 1 packet
Various herbal powders  

35 products (including two that are in the mail)

My goal is to reduce clutter and discover staples.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 21, 2012)

Today will be my last use of QH Cholesterol yaaay its bittersweet because although I get to open a new DC this was a great one!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2012)

greenandchic


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yaaaay my QH cholesterol is Finally empty!!!!!


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 21, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Yaaaay my QH cholesterol is Finally empty!!!!!



I love that stuff


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2012)

lamaria211 your son is looking so adorable. He is giving the face of "Ma, I hope you not over there hitting the submit button again"


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 21, 2012)

JJamiah said:
			
		

> lamaria211 your son is looking so adorable. He is giving the face of "Ma, I hope you not over there hitting the submit button again"



No "pay now" over here.lol just a wishlist


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 21, 2012)

shortt29 said:
			
		

> I love that stuff



Me too but I went ahead and bought the SE cholesterol to try next!


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 21, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Me too but I went ahead and bought the SE cholesterol to try next!



Let me know your thoughts on it. I wanted to try it but QH has been a staple since I was a kid


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2012)

On my USe up table with in a month right now is:

Proclaim Intense Hydrating Mask
Wen Fig/GP mix
Nexxus Emergencee (won't use that this week or next though)
Aphogee Shampoo for damaged hair *will use this instead of clarifier since it is on it's last leg

So I am gearing up to get this out of the picture in the next 2 months. I have to take into consideration when My hair isn't out, I can't use products. So for the next week or two, I can attack my stash  

Keep Using up the products ladies  

I need 10 products gone by the end of the year.  

Also I have used 

1 hibiscus
1 Henna
1 indigo up as well

HUH! these will not be replaced this go round, I have one more henna, 4 indigos and 1 hibiscus left. Sooooooooooooo....... I am waiting until I use up the last henna before reordering. PLUS Ayurnatural.com has nothing available.  If she doesn't have it by the time I need to reorder I'll need to find another vendor


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 21, 2012)

shortt29 said:
			
		

> Let me know your thoughts on it. I wanted to try it but QH has been a staple since I was a kid



I definately will but it will probably be a while. 
Now that I finished that DC I get to open somethin brand spankin new!!!
Probably my Aussies 3min or my Organics Morrocan oil treatment


----------



## Arian (Jul 21, 2012)

I will be sending my remaining shampoos on their way as I want to mainly cowash now.  I plan to donate the shampoos to my other natural friend who always has her hand out for products that I don't want 

That girl never wants to buy products!


----------



## Keishadt (Jul 21, 2012)

I used the liquid Keratin Treatment...

I didn't like it when my hair was straightened, but it doesn't seem to have done any damage that I can see and my hair is more manageable (easier to detangle, style, and more body). The treatment portion is gone, but I will be using up the shampoo, conditioner, and leave in this month as I will use them exclusively to wash my hair. Whatever is left will be tossed after 3 weeks if any is left. Then I will go back to my original regimen for a while. Right now I predict that the Liquid Keratin Treatment Kit will be the last product I use up this session.  

Next session, more progress will be made.


----------



## Keishadt (Jul 21, 2012)

Arian said:


> I will be sending my remaining shampoos on their way as I want to mainly cowash now. *I plan to donate the shampoos to my other natural friend who always has her hand out for products that I don't want *
> 
> *That girl never wants to buy products*!


 


I'm sorry, I couldn't help it! I think we all have a friend/ family member or two like that.  Getting their hair all fly off of our castoffs, lol.


----------



## Arian (Jul 21, 2012)

Keishadt said:


> I'm sorry, I couldn't help it! I think we all have a friend/ family member or two like that.  Getting their hair all fly off of our castoffs, lol.



When she comes by sometimes, she's like, "Do you have any shampoo you aren't using? I know you do."


----------



## Keishadt (Jul 21, 2012)

Girl my baby sister is the same way.  When she comes to visit, she's always like, so what stuff are you using?  Do you like it?  Can I try it?  Now when I know she's coming, I'll put some stuff together for her from my stashes, nail polish, beauty products, etc.  Few weeks later, she calls to thank me on how extra cute she's been looking from using what I gave her.

Gotta love it.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 21, 2012)

I like,giving stuff to people who truely need it and are going to get good use out of it, but only if its something I dont like otherwise ill end up repurchasing it


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 21, 2012)

So, ummm, I need to update my list because I bought some more products...


----------



## Arian (Jul 22, 2012)

Ok, so I'm giving away the following to my friend:

Keracare Hydrating Detangling poo
Keracare 1st Lather poo
Proclaim Argan Oil Masque
ORS Hair Mayo

But...... I bought a few samples from Brendita's Body Works. Sooooo...yeah. 4 for 4  

At least they're samples...

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 22, 2012)

Used up: CJ Beauticurls Strengthening Conditioner (2 left)

Bought: Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl & Style Milk. It was on sale for $7.99 and I have been wanting to try it.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 22, 2012)

My African Royale braid spray is going very fast, when its done im going to try my Tresemme Split Remedy leave in as my spray moisturizer if its a no go I  will have to repurchase my AR


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 22, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> On my USe up table with in a month right now is:
> 
> Proclaim Intense Hydrating Mask
> Wen Fig/GP mix
> ...


 
I am not done my hair yet. But... I used up...

Aphogee Shampoo for damaged hair
Wen Fig/GP mix

I am sitting with Henna on my hair right now.... :woohoo2:


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 22, 2012)

By the end of august I.plan on using up:
Herbal Essence LTR condish
Hair One for dry hair
Organix Morrocan oil moisturizing treatment


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 22, 2012)

I just finished SD chocolate/vanilla mix

I believe that was everything I intended to complete for this challenge, very happy with myself, and I only purchased three samples- I did trades  If I couldn't trade for it, I used what I have, and that is more than enough. In trade I was able to get my new favorite pomade Amla pomade.

My long term stash goal is to have only ten products, maybe make half of those.
Medium term goal is to cut my stash by 2/3s so that it all fits into one shelf.
For the month of August I will use up 
Claudie's
1. Temple balm
2. Hair Gel
3. Moisturizing end Insurance
4. Moisturizing Quinoa Creme

Komaza
5. Califia leave in
6. Shea butter hair lotion
7. Califia Moisturizer
8. Moku Hair Oil
9. Califia Spray
10. Moku Hair butter

11. Oyin Burnt Sugar pomade


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2012)

I've looked at my stash and I don't really have much that I want to use up or will use up by the end of August.

I will use up the Shea Moisture Smoothie. Maybe I will use up the KCCC.

Everything else I'm trying to save to try after my cut. And if it works well then I will keep it. If not then I will trash it. 

I'm trying to hold onto my 2 AO products. 

So I will only use up another 2 to 4 products between now and the end of August. 

I purchased the Burt Bee's pre-shampoo. I definitely have to use this after my cut. It's too thick to go on my bushy hair


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 23, 2012)

I need to look at my stash to see what I can use up before this session is over


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 23, 2012)

I think I'll be able to use up:

Suave Rosemary and Mint shampoo
Renpure condish
Aphogee 2min reconstructor

I may TRY to knock out the rest of my KCKT too with another cowashed ponytail.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 23, 2012)

Because I am co-washing daily  this summer, I will use up these co-wash conditioners & samples by the end of the session:

Camille Rose Jansyns Moisture Max - about a third done
Desert Essence Coconut Conditioner - about a halfway through
Live Clean Argan Conditioning Mask
Curl Junkie Strengthening Hair Conditioner - use up 1 (1 left)
Komaza Care Califia Styling Pudding - 2 oz sample
Komaza Care Coconut Curl Pudding - 2 oz sample


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2012)

Used up the last of the Shea Moisture Smoothie. I won't repurchase this. It taught me a lot about what my hair does and doesn't like though.

So future moisturizers/leave-ins will be more liquid/watery 

Will dig into my shea butter blend on my next cowash and see how that goes.


----------



## Arian (Jul 23, 2012)

Arian said:


> - Shampoos
> *KeraCare Hydrating Detangling  (Gave away)
> KeraCare 1st Lather    (Gave away)
> Redken Cleansing Cream (For sale)
> ...




Everything in Black is either gone or set to go.  What's in red is what's left.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 23, 2012)

*Update*

I'm going to take back the Cream of Nature Prefect Edges to Walgreen's since I discovered that Sally's now carries Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste which I like better.  

I also used up the last of my Uncle Harry's Herbal Coconut Oil and Curls Goddess Curls last night.  

*Shampoo*
Giovanni 50:50 8.5oz 20%
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 8.5 oz 90%

*Cleansing Conditioners*
Curl Junkie Daily Fix 12oz 5%
Deva Curl No-Poo 12oz full
L’Oreal EverCreme Cleansing Conditioner 8.3 oz full

*Conditioners*
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 8.5oz 50%
Trader Joes Nourish Spa 16.9oz 20%
Trader Joes Tree Tea Tingle 16oz full
Yes to Carrots Conditioner 16.9 oz 60%
L’Oreal EverCreme Nourishing Conditioner 8.5oz 80%
Beautiful Curls Curl Activating Cream 8oz 60% (I use it as a rinse out)
Tresemme Naturals Conditioner 25oz 40%

*Leave-In*
Daily Leave-In Conditioner (Watermelon) 8oz 20%
Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion 12oz 10%
As I Am Leave-In 8 oz 50%

*Stylers*
Curls Goddess Curls 8oz 20% - Used
Kiss My Face Upper Management 8oz full
Ecostyler Gel Blue
Cream of Nature Prefect Edges 2.25 oz full - Returned to the store
Let’s Jam! Custard 10oz 10%
Let’s Jam! Custard 10oz
Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste 4oz full
*
Oils & Butters*
Shea Oil 8oz 80%
Shea Butter ~4oz
Castor Oil
Jojoba Oil
Avocado Oil
HRGE
Jane Carter Nourish & Shine 4oz
Darcy’s Botanicals Cherry Kernel Nectar 4oz 30%
Uncle Harry's Herbal Coconut Oil 4oz 5%  - Used
*
Treatments*
Henna 1 box
Napur Henna 1 packet
Various herbal powders
Roux Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner

34 products (including two that are in the mail)


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 23, 2012)

This is what I bought recently. I'm going to use everything up before buying any more styling products.

*Giovanni 2chic Ultra-Sleek Shampoo* - It a good shampoo, works just as well as the other Giovanni shampoos I've tried. Mostly like won't repurchase this since it was bought in conjunction with the conditioner which was a dud.

*Giovanni 2chic Ultra-Sleek Conditioner* - not impressed. I had thought since this was apart of the smoothing line that it would have a lot of slip to allow for detangling but sadly that was a bad assumption. This is probably not a be a repurchase - I prefer the Smooth as Silk line.

*L'Oreal Everstyle Strong Hold Defining Gel* - I'm trying to find something that will make styles last longer for me but won't make my hair feel brittle and dry. This doesn't make my hair feel dry and crispy but it didn't define my braid out. It gave me a nice chunky afro though. I like it a ton more than the Eco Styler gel everyone raves about.

*L'Oreal Everstyle Smooth and Shine Creme *- The jury is out on this one since I don't know if it does much for my hair. I guess it smooths the hair since it was easy to get the comb through but I also applied QBBRBC which works as a good detangler for me.

*Organix Moisturizing Macadamia Oil Intensive Moisture Mask* - Haven't tried it yet. From the directions it can be used a quick treatment or a 20 minute deep treatment.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 23, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *
> Session 2 - May 1, 2012 - August 31, 2012*
> 
> ***GONE
> ...



*This is what I am trying to use up before August 31st (2nd session)*


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 23, 2012)

Testing testing


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 23, 2012)

Not including my herbs, oils that I keep in the refrigerator, collection of hair soaps, baby food banana packets, and the products I have in the bathroom to use this session- this is my stash. Really proud to be able to get it into four cabinets. One day I want this gone. Will take a picture of my herbs as soon as I get them organized, that may be awhile.


----------



## hottopic (Jul 23, 2012)

Seamonster said:
			
		

> Not including my herbs, oils that I keep in the refrigerator, collection of hair soaps, baby food banana packets, and the products I have in the bathroom to use this session- this is my stash. Really proud to be able to get it into four cabinets. One day I want this gone. Will take a picture of my herbs as soon as I get them organized, that may be awhile.
> 
> http://lunapic.com



Omg are you serious. Girl don't buy 1 more thing. I feel ur pain though.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Not including my herbs, oils that I keep in the refrigerator, collection of hair soaps, baby food banana packets, and the products I have in the bathroom to use this session- this is my stash. Really proud to be able to get it into four cabinets. One day I want this gone. Will take a picture of my herbs as soon as I get them organized, that may be awhile.
> 
> http://lunapic.com


 
Well at least it is all in a confined space


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 24, 2012)

I like that I am at a place where I am down to products I have used and liked before even if they didn't make staple status. I have only one thing in my stash I have never used before so there are no surprises and I am enjoying it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 24, 2012)

Spraying my hair daily with my Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1  trying to get rid of it. 

Imma miss it when its gone though. But its been in my stash too long.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2012)

Public Announcement:

This weekend is Return of the Curls or whatever the hair show is called and I do plan on going. When I go to hair shows, or black festivals, all bets are off. So this weekend I will be takig $100 to $120 to buy whatever I want. When the money is gone the shopping ceases.

Fortunately there aren't a lot of vendors I usually want to try. But the ytbers are coming for this one so might be some good shopping up in there. I did see Karens Body Beautiful (or whatever it is )  

I'm ready to get my shop on.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 24, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Public Announcement:
> 
> This weekend is Return of the Curls or whatever the hair show is called and I do plan on going. When I go to hair shows, or black festivals, all bets are off. So this weekend I will be takig $100 to $120 to buy whatever I want. When the money is gone the shopping ceases.
> 
> ...



Where is the show??


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Where is the show??


 
It's in Richmond. Not sure why  But I'll take it. Hopefully, it will be a nice turn out.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 25, 2012)

I think I might try my BWC moisture plus condish as my dc this weekend instead of the organix morrocan treatment, ive had it much longer


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 25, 2012)

hottopic  I know before I had my stash hidden all over the house so I didn't realize how massive it is. 

faithVA thanks, whew, that hair show sounds exciting!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 25, 2012)

Seamonster said:
			
		

> hottopic  I know before I had my stash hidden all over the house so I didn't realize how massive it is.
> 
> faithVA thanks, whew, that hair show sounds exciting!



I used to hide stuff but dh always found it he'd be like baby is this garbadge?lol


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 25, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Spraying my hair daily with my Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1  trying to get rid of it.
> 
> Imma miss it when its gone though. But its been in my stash too long.



 I said I was going to miss this once its gone but I think I am going to mix something up once its gone. Like AVJ and a conditioner or moisturizer and scent it and gone on  by my business.

Now thats how you eliminate something without rebuying. My hair isnt picky so I can do thing like that. The only thing my hair hasnt like so far on the HHJ is V05


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 25, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *
> Session 2 - May 1, 2012 - August 31, 2012*
> 
> ***GONE
> ...



Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1  is gone, well at least the bottle is. I mixed the last 1oz with another moisturizer.

ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor is gone too, went ahead and mixed it with my DC for Friday.

If the bottle is gone, I count it as gone.......Dont judge me


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 25, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> If the bottle is gone, I count it as gone.......Dont judge me



Lol i do the same .. I still have 2 bottles of oil sheens does anybody know what i could do with it (designer touch and Luster Olive smooth),i thrown away 2 already


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 25, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> Lol i do the same .. I still have 2 bottles of oil sheens does anybody know what i could do with it (designer touch and Luster Olive smooth),i thrown away 2 already



I use to have a friend that sprayed it on her legs, IDK how that goes but I guess it was her alternative to baby oil LOL


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *If the bottle is gone, I count it as gone.......Dont judge me*


 
That's my rule


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 25, 2012)

Kindheart you can give them away to a friend or neighbor. I know many DS hair love ORS oil sheen.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes Kindheart give them away, somebody is always looking for what we no longer want. In the mean time place them where anyone can use them. You might be surprised to come back and find them all used up


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm all finished with my Hairveda Vatika Frosting and Darcy's Botanicals Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme!!  I will not be repurchasing either of these products.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 25, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> 1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge? Simplify regimen, get rid of products I will discontinue use of and clear storage space.
> 
> 2. I want to use up, exchange, and/or giveaway at least 50% of my stash.
> 
> ...



- I had/have (91) items in all, including new items.
- I got rid of (21) products
- I've purchased (8) products since joining the challenge
- I replaced (1) staple product

I currently have (69) products in my stash so I would say i'm on track for using up/selling/or thrown out ONLY 1/4 of my stash. If I can use up 50 percent by the end of the year i'll be happy. I have a few products that are almost empty so using those up will be my goal after I relax my hair and start co-washing more.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> - I had/have (88) items in all, including new items.
> - I got rid of (21) products
> - I've purchased (8) products since joining the challenge
> - I replaced (1) staple product
> ...


 
That's an excellent start. I think you will definitely get there by year's end.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 25, 2012)

faithVA said:


> That's an excellent start. I think you will definitely get there by year's end.



faithVA

It's been very difficult using up my older products because I pretty much established staple products and because they work so well, I hardly use the older items and I don't want to sell any more either.  I've got some work to do with those conditioners and oils...thinking lot's of HOT's and co-washes


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 26, 2012)

Found a couple of products I just added to the list. 

I also finished my Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Butter last night

I also used up the last of my Uncle Harry's Herbal Coconut Oil and Curls Goddess Curls last night.

*Shampoo*
Giovanni 50:50 8.5oz 20%
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 8.5 oz 90%

*Cleansing Conditioners*
Curl Junkie Daily Fix 12oz 5%
Deva Curl No-Poo 12oz full
L’Oreal EverCreme Cleansing Conditioner 8.3 oz full

*Conditioners*
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 8.5oz 50%
Trader Joes Nourish Spa 16.9oz 20%
Trader Joes Tree Tea Tingle 16oz full
Yes to Carrots Conditioner 16.9 oz 60%
L’Oreal EverCreme Nourishing Conditioner 8.5oz 70%
Beautiful Curls Curl Activating Cream 8oz 60% (I use it as a rinse out)
Tresemme Naturals Conditioner 25oz 40%
Nubian Herritage Indian Hemp & Tamanu Masque - 12oz 80%

*Leave-In*
Daily Leave-In Conditioner (Watermelon) 8oz 20%
Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion 12oz 10%
As I Am Leave-In 8 oz 50%
Kinky Curly Knott Today 8oz 90%

*Stylers*
Curls Goddess Curls 8oz 20% - Used
Kiss My Face Upper Management 8oz full
Ecostyler Gel Blue
Cream of Nature Prefect Edges 2.25 oz full - Returned to the store
Let’s Jam! Custard 10oz
Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste 4oz full
*
Oils & Butters*
Shea Oil 8oz 80%
Shea Butter ~4oz
Castor Oil
Jojoba Oil
Avocado Oil
HTGE
Jane Carter Nourish & Shine 4oz
Darcy’s Botanicals Cherry Kernel Nectar 4oz 30%
Uncle Harry's Herbal Coconut Oil 4oz 5% - Used
Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Butter - Used

*Treatments*
Henna 1 box
Napur Henna 1 packet
Various herbal powders
Roux Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner


----------



## faithVA (Jul 26, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Found a couple of products I just added to the list.
> 
> I also finished my Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Butter last night
> 
> I also used up the last of my Uncle Harry's Herbal Coconut Oil and Curls Goddess Curls last night.


 
Would you repurchase any of those again?


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 26, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Would you repurchase any of those again?



I will purchase the Uncle Harry's Herbal Coconut Oil again for sure.  

I'm not too crazy about the Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Butter (I think its the smell).  I prefer Jane Carter Nourish & Shine, its smoother and seals much better, but I don't prefer the price.  I got it when it was on sale at Whole Foods. 

I like Goddess Curls as a good light hold gel, I don't like it better than Kiss My Face Upper Management.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 26, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> I will purchase the Uncle Harry's Herbal Coconut Oil again for sure.
> 
> I'm not too crazy about the Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Butter (I think its the smell). I prefer Jane Carter Nourish & Shine, its smoother and seals much better, but I don't prefer the price. I got it when it was on sale at Whole Foods.
> 
> I like Goddess Curls as a good light hold gel, I don't like it better than Kiss My Face Upper Management.


 
Thanks ... that was helpful.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 26, 2012)

Question: are twisting creams just.for twisting or can they be used as moisturizers?tia


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 26, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Question: are twisting creams just.for twisting or can they be used as moisturizers?tia




It depends on the twisting cream - if it has a lot of hold, sticky, contains beeswax, etc).  If its a softer cream, I've used it as a moisturizer.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 26, 2012)

Going to leave my hair out for the rest of this challenge (meaning not wigging it for 3 weeks) but half wigging or wearing my hair out. I definitely think I can dig in my stash better. Come September 1st, I gotta do what a gals got to do! Wigging it!


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 26, 2012)

Used up Live Clean Argan Deep Conditioning Mask. 

Tomorrow I will use up a sample size of Komaza Care Califia Pudding and Desert Essence Coconut Conditioner (1 left).


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 27, 2012)

Tomorrow is wash day, YAYYAyyyyyyy!!!!!
Lets see if anything moves.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 27, 2012)

I turned my Komaza califia moisturizer and hemp seed oil over to get that last little corner out. I am going to miss that oil. My rice bran oil seems greasier, hemp has more slip. In spite of the fact I want to use up some stuff, I like to be thrifty with my expensive products.

Can't decide if I am going to try my Claudie's reconstructor or keep using the MD coconut mask so that I can use it up this August?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 27, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Tomorrow is wash day, YAYYAyyyyyyy!!!!!
> Lets see if anything moves.



About to wash with ApHogee, do my protein tx with Nexxus Emergencee, and DC with my mixed up stuff. See yall in a few to report if anything was used up!


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 27, 2012)

Used up Jane Carter Nourish & Shine on my ends last night. I love it, but don't want to pay full price for it. I will only purchase it if its on sale. 

Pink - Staples

*Shampoo*
Giovanni 50:50 8.5oz 20%
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 8.5 oz 90%

*Cleansing Conditioners*
Curl Junkie Daily Fix 12oz 5%
Deva Curl No-Poo 12oz full
L’Oreal EverCreme Cleansing Conditioner 8.3 oz full

*Conditioners*
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 8.5oz 50%
 Trader Joes Nourish Spa 16.9oz 20%
Trader Joes Tree Tea Tingle 16oz full
Yes to Carrots Conditioner 16.9 oz 60% (used as leave-in)
L’Oreal EverCreme Nourishing Conditioner 8.5oz 70% (used as leave-in)
Beautiful Curls Curl Activating Cream 8oz 60% (I use it as a rinse out)
Tresemme Naturals Conditioner 25oz 40%
Nubian Herritage Indian Hemp & Tamanu Masque - 12oz 80%

*Leave-In*
Daily Leave-In Conditioner (Watermelon) 8oz 20%
Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion 12oz 10%
As I Am Leave-In 8 oz 50%
Kinky Curly Knot Today 8oz 90%

*Stylers*
Curls Goddess Curls 8oz 20% - Used
Kiss My Face Upper Management 8oz full
Ecostyler Gel Blue
Cream of Nature Prefect Edges 2.25 oz full - Returned to the store
Let’s Jam! Custard 10oz 10%
Let’s Jam! Custard 10oz - full
Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste 4oz full
 *
Oils & Butters*
Shea Oil 8oz 80%
Shea Butter ~4oz
Castor Oil
Jojoba Oil
Avocado Oil
HTGE
Jane Carter Nourish & Shine 4oz - Used
Darcy’s Botanicals Cherry Kernel Nectar 4oz 30% 
Uncle Harry's Herbal Coconut Oil 4oz 5% - Used
Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Butter - Used

*Treatments*
Henna 1 box
Napur Henna 1 packet
Indigo
 Various herbal powders
Roux Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 27, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> *
> Session 2 - May 1, 2012 - August 31, 2012*
> 
> ***GONE
> ...



Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 is gone, well at least the bottle is. I mixed the last 1oz with another moisturizer.

ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor is gone too, went ahead and mixed it with my DC for Friday.

Aussie 3 min miracle is also gone, mixed it with my DC for today. Wanted to make sure it had enough moisture in the mix since I just done a protein treatment.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 27, 2012)

^^Now if ORS Edge Control and ApHogee Shampoo follow suit I would be sooo happy and feel good for this session.


----------



## Arian (Jul 27, 2012)

Used up one bottle of AO GPB con and am almost done with a bottle of TJ's Nourish Spa.

Leaves 4 bottles of TJs and 5 bottles of AO GPB. 

I'll use a lot of my oils to soak my cuticles as I plan to start painting my nails at home.

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## faithVA (Jul 27, 2012)

I didn't use anything up tonight but I did cowash and use some things. Tonight I used the AO White Camellia for a DC, its probably 1/2 full now. I cowashed with Deva Curl One and used it as a leave-in. I only have 1/2 of a 32 oz bottle left. I then twisted my hair up with KCCC. Now that my hair is more hydrated it may actually work. I only have about 1/8 of a jar of that left. 

I must be in a good place with my products because i don't really want to use anything up.

I may throw out the Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier. No matter how many times I have used it, I swear it doesn't seem to do anything besides smell good


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 27, 2012)

Dont feel bad I havent used up anything either. I just opened up my B&B Creme de Coco condish tonight ill be using it as my predeepoo condish along with my oils and honey. And tomorrow I get to try a new dc BWC moisture plus condish im gonna try it on its own so I can see how good it is, its 16oz so I hope I love it


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Dont feel bad I havent used up anything either. I just opened up my B&B Creme de Coco condish tonight ill be using it as my predeepoo condish along with my oils and honey. And tomorrow I get to try a new dc BWC moisture plus condish im gonna try it on its own so I can see how good it is, its 16oz so I hope I love it


 
I'm going to drive up this weekend and check out your stash. You have some good tempting conditioners


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 28, 2012)

^^^^Come get me too, dont let me forget my shopping bag LOL.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover,

I would pick you up but I don't know where "Where we "chop & screw" things up" is. I don't think I want to know.  I will catch you after you move


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 28, 2012)

The bronners hair show is soon and im absolutely sick that I cant go. Next year ill be prepared half my stash will be gone and cash in hand


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 28, 2012)

I just noticed my Hair One is half gone I cant wait so I.can finally try my Wen!!!!!


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 28, 2012)

I would not be using up anything this weekend/upcoming week.

ETA: Checked my conditioners in the bathroom and I lied . I have less than a third left in my detangling conditioner so I will probably use that up detangling tomorrow.


----------



## Arian (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm going to buy some Trader Joes Tea Tree condish to see if I would like it as a co wash condish. It will replace the AO GPB I used up.

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 28, 2012)

I will never be without mu GPB


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 28, 2012)

faithVA said:


> ZebraPrintLover,
> 
> I would pick you up but I don't know where *"Where we "chop & screw" things up"* is. I don't think I want to know.  I will catch you after you move



Come on now faithVA, LOL.
Houston, Texas. Home of screw music.
Now come get me so we can go to lamaria211 house


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 28, 2012)

So I just found out that I should no longer prepoo overnight because it just opens up my cuticles to much (to the point of roughness) so now ill have to tweak my reggie a bit and that probably means ill end up using my conditioners even slower  now im down to doing 1CW and 1 wash and DC 	a week! My HE LTR is still 3/4th full and I have about 4 or 5 cw conditioners to open and use.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Come on now @faithVA, LOL.
> Houston, Texas. Home of screw music.
> Now come get me so we can go to @lamaria211 house


 
There's something called screw music


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2012)

My saturday got all turned around so I missed the hair show. I could have still gone at 5 pm but I was like why spend $20 when I'm getting all my hair cut off next week 

But I did stop by The Vitamin Shoppe for some vitamins. And I picked up a bottle of the Natures Gate Herbal Daily Conditioner. I want to try it because you can get a liter for less than $20. So if I like it I may make that my staple cowash DC.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2012)

Going to wash my hair tonight. Doubt I will use anything up but I will get to clean my hair. LOL
I have decided I will leave my hair out for a while. Half wigging will be my option for now. :gring:


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 28, 2012)

Well this month was a bust. I only used up the last of the Redken All Soft Heavy Cream and bought five more things. No hair product purchases for me next month.


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 28, 2012)

Meritamen said:
			
		

> Well this month was a bust. I only used up the last of the Redken All Soft Heavy Cream and bought five more things. No hair product purchases for me next month.



Does the All Soft Heavy Cream come in a jar? I have been using my liter of All Soft as a DC


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 28, 2012)

shortt29 said:


> Does the All Soft Heavy Cream come in a jar? I have been using my liter of All Soft as a DC


The heavy cream comes in a tube. Redken All Soft Heavy Cream


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 29, 2012)

So I used the Ojon Last night  my hair was so soft washing it today with my Wen *as usual but with an extra umph. I know as if that wasn't the case. I could tell a difference for the better. I am sitting with a mix of Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner and Proclaim Argan Oil Hydrating mask on my head, Afterward I will be plating it and smacking on a half wig 

Taking the boys to Chuckie Cheese to get out the house. 

My hair felt so crunchy from the henna  I put my newly bought As I am Moisture Milk on it and it solved that problem. Yet..... 2 days later my hair roots felt soft as butter but the ends which I put oil and other stuff on felt hard again 

I will open up my Wen Vanilla Mint next Week :woohoo2: say what LOL
I am excited about that  that isn't a use up product at all, but I am still excited I get to try a new flavor.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2012)

[USER=10041 said:
			
		

> JJamiah[/USER];16505771]So I used the Ojon Last night  my hair was so soft washing it today with my Wen *as usual but with an extra umph. I know as if that wasn't the case. I could tell a difference for the better. I am sitting with a mix of Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner and Proclaim Argan Oil Hydrating mask on my head, Afterward I will be plating it and smacking on a half wig
> 
> Taking the boys to Chuckie Cheese to get out the house.
> 
> ...


 

Do you henna down to the ends? Have you ever tried just putting henna on the new growth, or 1/4 or 1/2 of the strand?

After my hair started getting more brittle that is what I started doing.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jul 29, 2012)

faithVA

I am going to try doing this.  Once I finish with the roots I ususally go down the whole length.  I will be able to use less just doing the roots.  Thanks


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2012)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I am going to try doing this. Once I finish with the roots I ususally go down the whole length. I will be able to use less just doing the roots. Thanks


 
Cool. I hope it works for you. If you are using it for color, I know that henna can fade over time. So it may be that you may want to do the whole strand every 4th time you henna. 

But I was covering gray, and I noticed that once it was covered the henna didn't fade. I wasn't able to tell my gray hair from my regular hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 29, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Do you henna down to the ends? Have you ever tried just putting henna on the new growth, or 1/4 or 1/2 of the strand?
> 
> After my hair started getting more brittle that is what I started doing.


 
faithVA, thanks so much, I am going to have to do this, my hair is washed and conditioned and still crunchy at the ends  no bueno! 

My roots are ubber soft!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 29, 2012)

I am living breathing proof that there is a cure for PJism! I havent bought ANYTHING in a month and the best part is I dont even have the urge to


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 29, 2012)

Used up Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle; I have 5 left. I will probably buy 2 more in the next week or so. I want to stockpile so I don't run out.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 29, 2012)

Renpure condish is gone. Yup yup! 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Arian (Jul 29, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Used up Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle; I have 5 left. I will probably buy 2 more in the next week or so. I want to stockpile so I don't run out.



Ogoma, the poo or condish? I'm considering using the condish as a co wash conditioner. If it's the condish, does it have slip?

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 29, 2012)

Arian:

The condish and it has a ton of slip on my hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 29, 2012)

So starting in December I am getting the gift card that will be used for hair purchases only! If I don't spend it in 12 months, I use it as I please but it will be reupped with another allowance of $$$ to have for allowed hair supplies


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 29, 2012)

I finished Claudie's gel, and komaza califia leave in. Claudie's gel was great,but it is a small size for a lot of money, gotta find something large size, and cheaper.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> So starting in December I am getting the gift card that will be used for hair purchases only! If I don't spend it in 12 months, I use it as I please but it will be reupped with another allowance of $$$ to have for allowed hair supplies


 
That's a good idea.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 29, 2012)

faithVA said:


> That's a good idea.



A really good idea


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 29, 2012)

^^^ Thank you @faithVA Ogoma I do believe hubby agreed I needed a Cap! . He will be my hair fix sponser yearly LOL


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 29, 2012)

JJamiah thats a really good idea I just have to determine how much $$$ I would need on my card. *adding*


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2012)

My hair really doesn't like many low priced products  She's just picky, picky, picky.

So I tried the Natures Gate Daily Herbal Conditioner. I loved using it but it did nothing for my hair. So will try to drop it off at my neighbors house so she can use it on her kids. I gave her a big box of stuff earlier which I thought she would say it was too much.  Nope she said she used some and that the conditioners worked well on the girls hair.

She said she used one conditioner and it just tangled her hair up. She didn't remember the name but I bet it was that Yes to Carrots. 

I want to try some more botanical conditioners but will stay away from the low end stuff. And won't bother with Nature's Gate at all.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 30, 2012)

@faithVA

I was telling the Mr. that

HOW DARE my hair love 613, Wen, Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner, As I am Double Butter, As I am moisture milk, Dudley's DRC, Dudley's PCA, Ojon Restorative Treatment and more OMFGSTPOMT (OH MY FRIGGING GOSH SAY THAT PRICE ONE MORE TIME?) yeah! my hair is one son of a gun! too much.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I was telling the Mr. that
> 
> HOW DARE my hair love 613, Wen, Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner, As I am Double Butter, As I am moisture milk, Dudley's DRC, Dudley's PCA, Ojon Restorative Treatment and more OMFGSTPOMT (OH MY FRIGGING GOSH SAY THAT PRICE ONE MORE TIME?) yeah! my hair is one son of a gun! too much.


 
Well I hope my hair grows up to be the Diva your hair is


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 30, 2012)

No way I am tryna tune her down some.  

I must say though, she behaves so nicely. Right now Ojon is killing it.... I usually get lets say 80 hairs out for the week at wash day  

I got maybe about 20 hairs this time. I was like  at it.

I am skimpy with using my products so right now. Dudley's PCa and DRC, Alter Ego Garlic Conditoner, and Large 14.7 oz Ojon (will pick this up with my hair card) is going to last me atleast 3 years a piece. 

The others last a fairly decent time.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 30, 2012)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:
			
		

> I want to join! I need to use up all products so I only have staples remaining. I am on a serious get back organized and get rid of any extra non sense that just takes up space.
> Categories:
> - Shampoos:
> Alopecil Apretol-15 Canela Y Romero
> ...



*** equal gone


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 30, 2012)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:
			
		

> *** equal gone



If u dont mind me asking, What are your staples?


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 30, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> If u dont mind me asking, What are your staples?



Nexxus Therappee, Humectress, Botanoil. AE Garlic Conditioner. Aphoghee shampoo for damaged hair, moisture shampoo, 2 min Reconstructor, 2 step, green tea and keratin. HE LTR was replaced by Aussie Split end Protector. Amla oil, Spectrum EVCO, CHI SI and Keratin Mist, One N Only Argan oil. Miss Key 10 en 1, Silicone Mix, Apretendora, Pratale Silk Worm Rinse, Tropic Emergencia. Sebastian Cellophane. Sedal Hydraloe.

ETA: my clarifying poo Ion purifying solutions, Aloe Rid. Tresemme heat protectant. EQP Intensive Treatment Serum, Mango Butter.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 31, 2012)

faithVA said:


> There's something called screw music



Yep, its a very southern thang for us hip young folks LOL


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 31, 2012)

Used up CR Jansyns Moisture Max


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 31, 2012)

So here's where I'm at so far. I've been pretty good about not buying things unless they're refills of a staple product that's on sale and if I do buy something new that's not a staple I'll buy a sample size of I'll make sure to try it immediately and return it if it's not working.

None of my strikethroughs copied and pasted , I'll have to update later.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 31, 2012)

Stocked up on staples during Curlmart 25% off sale. I need to figure where to hide it.

CJ Smoothing Conditioner -2
DB Sweet Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream - 4


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 31, 2012)

Ogoma just send it over here, I will hide it for you   

hehehehe


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 31, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Yep, its a very southern thang for us hip young folks LOL


 
We have screw music too! I am not a hip young folk. Our screw music starts with R-Kelly, Marvin gaye and ends with the Isley Brothers! oopps  

 

Back to hair talk!


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 31, 2012)

JJamiah said:
			
		

> Ogoma just send it over here, I will hide it for you
> 
> hehehehe



How very kind of you


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> We have screw music too! I am not a hip young folk. Our screw music starts with R-Kelly, Marvin gaye and ends with the Isley Brothers! oopps
> 
> 
> 
> Back to hair talk!


 

  @JJamiah, I'm shocked at you.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2012)

I have been showing a lot of discipline with these 25% off sales. At $30 to $40 a bottle you know I want to stock up on some Deva Curl stuff. I resisted. Then the lhcfer posted Deva Curl stuff in the exchange forum 

I will prevail. When I need a 25% off sale it will be there for me


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 31, 2012)

^^Yes, it will!


----------



## Arian (Jul 31, 2012)

Used up the last of my castor oil by pouring it in my Tresemme Naturals conditioner.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 1, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> We have screw music too! I am not a hip young folk. Our screw music starts with R-Kelly, Marvin gaye and ends with the Isley Brothers! oopps
> 
> 
> 
> Back to hair talk!



JJamiah
See you just nasty LOL , thats defiantly not the SCREWING I am talking about.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 1, 2012)

Another condish gone. Thank the Lord.

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 1, 2012)

I have been bad, 

Someone posted MT and ovation old formula in the exchange forum, so it is on the way. I mean I had to; I can't buy it later... think I will just update that for the next cycle, but I am still doing good.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 1, 2012)

Due to a combination of staying current in my regimen and foisting some products off on family members I have finished up the following: 

*Rinse Out Conditioners*-Prosys Organic Conditioner (34 oz), Eqyss Premier Cream Rinse Conditioner Detangler (16 oz), Herbal Essences Hello Hydration (40 oz), Yes to Carrots Pampering Conditioner, Silken Child Smooth Move Extra Moisturizing Conditioner (8oz), Suave Humectant Conditioner (32 oz), Ion Finishing Detangler  

*Leave Ins/Moisturizers*- Silken Child Leave-In Detangler (8oz)

*Oils & Essential Oils & Butters*-Grow Works Grow It Oil

*Styling Products*- Hairveda Whipped Gelly

I have been really good about reigning in the spending so overall I'm pretty happy with my progress.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 1, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @JJamiah
> See you just nasty LOL , thats defiantly not the SCREWING I am talking about.


 
That's the kind you should be talking about. Otherwise you just wasting your time and good music  Younguns


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 1, 2012)

Havent used anything up yet but I havent bought anything either
Except some processing caps


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 1, 2012)

lamaria211 great progress 

I now know I will never be able to turn in my PJ card, since I am on a no buy I started casually looking at the free ads. Today I hit pan, some kind soul gave away a 1/2 gallon of organic Raw coconut oil 

New addition 1/2 gallon Organic Raw Coconut oil.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 2, 2012)

Tonight I used up my Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner, Curl Junkie Daily Fix and Beautiful Curls Curl Activating Cream (thank god!).  

Trader Joe's Nourish Spa - not a repurchase
Curl Junkie Daily Fix - I like it, but I need to see if Diva Curl No Poo is just as good, if not better. I can buy that on the ground when I need to order the CJ online.  
Beautiful Curls Curl Activating Cream - No, no, no. 

I purchased another YTC Conditioner on sale at Whole Foods and I added some butters/oils I ordered before the challenge I just got in this week. 

*No more purchases for a at least a month or until the end of this session. *​ ...................................................................................

Pink - Staples
Light Pink - Used

*Shampoo*
Giovanni 50:50 8.5oz 20%
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 8.5 oz 90%

*Cleansing Conditioners*
Curl Junkie Daily Fix 12oz 5%
Deva Curl No-Poo 12oz full
L’Oreal EverCreme Cleansing Conditioner 8.3 oz full

*Conditioners*
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 8.5oz 50%
 Trader Joes Nourish Spa 16.9oz 20% - Used
Trader Joes Tree Tea Tingle 16oz full
Yes to Carrots Conditioner 16.9 oz 60% (used as leave-in)
Yes to Carrots Conditioner 16.9 oz 60% (used as leave-in)
L’Oreal EverCreme Nourishing Conditioner 8.5oz 70% (used as leave-in)
Beautiful Curls Curl Activating Cream 8oz 60% (As a rinse out) - Used
Tresemme Naturals Conditioner 25oz 30%
Nubian Herritage Indian Hemp & Tamanu Masque - 12oz 80%

*Leave-In*
Daily Leave-In Conditioner (Watermelon) 8oz 20%
Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion 12oz 10%
As I Am Leave-In 8 oz 50%
Kinky Curly Knot Today 8oz 90%

*Stylers*
Curls Goddess Curls 8oz 20% - Used
Kiss My Face Upper Management 8oz full
Ecostyler Gel Blue
Cream of Nature Prefect Edges 2.25 oz full - Returned to the store
Let’s Jam! Custard 10oz 10%
Let’s Jam! Custard 10oz - full
Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste 4oz full
 *
Oils & Butters*
Shea Oil 8oz 80%
Shea Butter ~4oz
Castor Oil
Jojoba Oil
Avocado Oil
HTGE
Jane Carter Nourish & Shine 4oz - Used
Darcy’s Botanicals Cherry Kernel Nectar 4oz 30% 
Uncle Harry's Herbal Coconut Oil 4oz 5% - Used
Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Butter - Used
Hairitage Hydration Silk 'n Aloe Cream (oil based)
Hairitage Hydration Peach Aloe Pomade

*Treatments*
Henna 1 box
Napur Henna 1 packet
Indigo
 Various herbal powders
Roux Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner


----------



## faithVA (Aug 2, 2012)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=259402" said:
			
		

> greenandchic[/URL];16533043]Tonight I used up my Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner, Curl Junkie Daily Fix and Beautiful Curls Curl Activating Cream (thank god!).
> 
> Trader Joe's Nourish Spa - not a repurchase
> Curl Junkie Daily Fix - I like it, but I need to see if Diva Curl No Poo is just as good, if not matter. I can buy that on the ground when I need to order the CJ online.
> ...


 
Ok, so no need to ask how you liked the Beautiful Curls.  What didn't you like about it? 

Curl Junkie Daily Fix is a shampoo? ETA: Never mind, I looked at your stash.


----------



## Arian (Aug 2, 2012)

greenandchic, you didn't like the Nourish Spa?

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 2, 2012)

faithVA -* Beautiful Curls* - I didn't like it as a leave in.  The smell was horrible, almost kind of spoiled.  It felt good on my hair initially, but once it dried, it made my hair dry and hard.  It actually worked better as a rinse out - mixed with other conditioners.  

Arian -* Nourish Spa* - It wasn't horrible, but I prefer the Tree Tea Tingle.  The scent is a little strong.  If I had a choice, it would be the Tree Tea Tingle.


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 2, 2012)

Used up the Desert Essence Coconut Conditioner. I am not convinced this conditioner is actually 8 oz. erplexed.

Next to use up: Pura Body Naturals Murumuru Mositure Milk. I am rotating that with the Komaza Care Leave-in.


----------



## Arian (Aug 2, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> @faithVA -* Beautiful Curls - I didn't like it as a leave in. The smell was horrible, almost kind of spoiled. It felt good on my hair initially, but once it dried, it made my hair dry and hard. It actually worked better as a rinse out - mixed with other conditioners.*
> 
> @Arian -Nourish Spa - It wasn't horrible, but I prefer the Tree Tea Tingle. The scent is a little strong. If I had a choice, it would be the Tree Tea Tingle.


 

@the bolded, I hated that stuff too! Reminds me that I really HAVE tried EVERYTHING 

I love Nourish Spa! Co-Washing is great with it, but I did buy the tea tree tingle too. While I am in Georgia this weekend, I was thinking about going back to Trader Joe's to stock up since there is not one in Alabama.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ladies do you ever feel that its harder to find out what your staples are when you have sooo many products. I CW with my Mega tek the other day and it was amazing I havent used it in months I think I forgot about it cause I have so many products. Now when I find a product that I love even when its done I may stash the bottle so I remember to repurchase


----------



## faithVA (Aug 2, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Ladies do you ever feel that its harder to find out what your staples are when you have sooo many products. I CW with my Mega tek the other day and it was amazing I havent used it in months I think I forgot about it cause I have so many products. Now when I find a product that I love even when its done I may stash the bottle so I remember to repurchase


 
Yes, which is how I got started using up my stash. If I had too many things I couldn't decide what to use and I was rotating too many different products in different areas. It was hard to compare things. Now I have a staple and I compare everything to that if I decide to try something. I also try not to hold onto things just because I bought them. It forces me to use inferior products.

But you seem to have a good system because you don't have a lot of things open at the same time. 

I still find it overwhelming having more than 3 products in any area.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yea I only use one leave in, one DC, one, cleanser and one CW condish at a time. Oils are the only things that I rotate. Im mad cause my SD Vanilla Silk only has a 6month shelf life so ill be forced to use it before I intended


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 2, 2012)

I love SD, but that six month shelf life sucks.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 2, 2012)

Took out my braid last night and washed. Finished up my African Royal Braid Spray and some Suave Color Care conditioner. Also put a significant dent in another conditioner and shampoo sample. Will probably be done with those next wash.


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 2, 2012)

I rotate two or three things at a time. Like faithVA, I compare things I have liked to my staples. Staples have been validted or changed from doing that .


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 2, 2012)

I am down to my staple co-washer, moisture rinse-out conditioner, butter, deep conditioner, protein treatment, and cleanser.

I still have non-staple protein rinse-out conditioners, sample stylers, and leave-in/moisturizers to get through.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok so FoxxyLocs just gave me great inspiration from her new thread "shot out to her" 
After im done or mostly done with my product stash I will try to only buy from black owned companies. I no it will be hard for me considering I may have to order 99% of my products online (which I hate) but I think its worth it for the cause. I spend lots and lots of $$$ on haircare products and I would love for that $$$ to go to one or many of my sistahs n brothers


----------



## Arian (Aug 2, 2012)

I've gotten my stash down to the minimum now.  I only have bottles upon bottles of conditioners that I like...Trader Joe's and Aubrey's GPB.

Ahem, however, I ordered a few more samples from Brendita's Body Works and I bought a Curl Junkie product off Hair Exchange.  I may not go to Trader Joe's because I'm sure I can get to GA quickly if I need to...(I don't know...ugh!)


----------



## faithVA (Aug 2, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Ok so @FoxxyLocs just gave me great inspiration from her new thread "shot out to her"
> After im done or mostly done with my product stash I will try to only buy from black owned companies. I no it will be hard for me considering I may have to order 99% of my products online (which I hate) but I think its worth it for the cause. I spend lots and lots of $$$ on haircare products and I would love for that $$$ to go to one or many of my sistahs n brothers


 
It won't be that bad because by then you will be buying fewer things and hopefully have a more regular routine.


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 2, 2012)

Great idea, you can also go to local Afrocentric events and find some local products


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 2, 2012)

I found this just now
http://www.lipstickalley.com/f38/in...oducts-companies-beauty-supply-stores-230897/


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 3, 2012)

Tomorrow is wash day......


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 3, 2012)

My wash day is either tomorrow evening or Sunday. I might do tomorrow so my day isn't tied up. I am going to do a curl former set and see how it fairs for the week.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 3, 2012)

My AR Braidspray is on its last leg maybe 1-2 more uses and its gone


----------



## MsLauren (Aug 3, 2012)

I really need to join this challenge next session. I have too many products


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 3, 2012)

BWC Moisture plus condish in the TRAsh!!! It did nothing but make my hair hard, I tried it twice just to be sure on clean hair im glad its gone now I can move on. Next wash day ill open either my Aussie 3min or Kerapro


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2012)

My AO Blue Chamomile is gone


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 3, 2012)

Nexxus Emergencee x 1 is gone!

I also combined 3 hair ones into one container! I had 1/3 in each, it is now one full bottle! 

So 2 Hair ones down  as well


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 3, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> BWC Moisture plus condish in the TRAsh!!! It did nothing but make my hair hard, I tried it twice just to be sure on clean hair im glad its gone now I can move on. Next wash day ill open either my *Aussie 3min *or Kerapro



Thats my boo



faithVA said:


> My AO Blue Chamomile is gone


Why the tears?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Thats my boo
> 
> 
> Why the tears?


 
Because I love this conditioner. But I'm not going to replace it immediately. Going to use up my other 2 first. So I'm crying because it's gone. It will probably become my new staple DC unless I find something else.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 4, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> BWC Moisture plus condish in the TRAsh!!! It did nothing but make my hair hard, I tried it twice just to be sure on clean hair im glad its gone now I can move on. Next wash day ill open either my Aussie 3min or Kerapro



What's BWC?


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 4, 2012)

*Hairveda Vatika Oil* is gone.
*Organics Extra Virgin Coconut Oil* is added to the list.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 4, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Because I love this conditioner. But I'm not going to replace it immediately. Going to use up my other 2 first. So I'm crying because it's gone. It will probably become my new staple DC unless I find something else.



Just make sure you use the other 2 first...... Cause I know you when it comes to this hair game. Imma be watching you.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 4, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover faithVA we have a new member position. Zebraprintlover is now --- THE WATCHER


----------



## kasey (Aug 4, 2012)

@JJam.  I just read your review of 613. Sounds yummy. But credit card is staying in wallet. I'll holla back the end of August to join session three.


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 4, 2012)

Used up a sample, does it count?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 4, 2012)

kasey said:


> @JJam. I just read your review of 613. Sounds yummy. But credit card is staying in wallet. I'll holla back the end of August to join session three.


 
Awww @kasey I do hope you join us and pick up a bottle of it 

I have developed an even deeper love for 613 now  
it just never ceases to amaze me. 

Ogoma yes samples count  I have quite a few to get rid of.


----------



## Meritamen (Aug 4, 2012)

So I've still been using the Giovanni 2chic line of shampoo and conditioner and turns out I kinda like it. Maybe the first use was a fluke?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 4, 2012)

I bought 3 hennas Napur. I also put them on auto ship from now on. So I can get 3 every 6 months. I have one Karishma left and some extra from the last mix, I hate that brand for my hair. Don't like it at all. Oh well....


----------



## faithVA (Aug 5, 2012)

[USER=34547 said:
			
		

> ZebraPrintLover[/USER];16550177]Just make sure you use the other 2 first...... Cause I know you when it comes to this hair game. Imma be watching you.


 
You ain't the boss of me. What you watching me for? 

Just for your information, my stash is coming down. And now that I got my hair cut, I can cowash every day and I'm going to be using up my gels and stuff (neck rolling emoticon goes here).


----------



## Arian (Aug 5, 2012)

Just wanted to report that I was in the neighborhood of Sage Naturaceuticals twice....and did not go in and purchase squat!

Ahem, however, I do have an order pending in the exchange forum and am waiting on more samples from Brendita's Body Works.

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Meritamen (Aug 5, 2012)

Arian said:


> Just wanted to report that I was in the neighborhood of Sage Naturaceuticals twice....and did not go in and purchase squat!
> 
> Ahem, however, I do have an order pending in the exchange forum and am waiting on more samples from Brendita's Body Works.
> 
> Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


I could not be this strong willed.  That store is awesome!

Today is wash day, it's a good day to use up some products!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 5, 2012)

1use of my AR Braidspray left when its gone ill start using either my Tresemme Split remedy leave in or SCurl. No buys


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 5, 2012)

My beloved Aphogee 2min treatment is now gone to the big hair junkie stash in the sky


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 6, 2012)

Im having trouble picking out a DC for next wash day, so far it out of:
Kera Minerals DC by Silk Elements
Elasta QP Intense Fortifying Treatment
Kera Pro Restorative Treatment 
Aussie 3min &
Nexxus Humectress


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Im having trouble picking out a DC for next wash day, so far it out of:
> Kera Minerals DC by Silk Elements
> Elasta QP Intense Fortifying Treatment
> Kera Pro Restorative Treatment
> ...


 
Go for the Kera Minerals DC unless you need some fortification. Then go for the Kera Pro Restorative.


----------



## Arian (Aug 6, 2012)

Arian said:


> - Shampoos
> KeraCare Hydrating Detangling (staple)
> KeraCare 1st Lather (eh)
> Redken Cleansing Cream
> ...


 
My updated stash--I have added some things that I purchased.  I did not add any samples to this.  Sample purchases are just to help me figure things out.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 6, 2012)

I will be doing another Henna this week. My front edges didn't take as well. My nupur will be here soon, yet I will attempt to use the Karishma. I definitely won't repurchase.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 6, 2012)

Used up a sample of Tresemme Split Remedy Split End shampoo. I really liked it. The sample lasted me 2 weeks with twice weekly washing. If I ever go back to using sulfate based shampoos, I'd definitely look into getting it.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 6, 2012)

I used my henna and indigo Saturday/Sunday, but those are staples. I probably won't purchase again for a few weeks. 

I love my Hairitage Hydration products - a lot.   They may end up staples. 

I also really like the broccoli oil.  It offers a lot of slip when added to conditioners and mega shine used as a sealer.  That might replace another oil of mine as a staple.  

*No more new/non-staple purchases for a at least a month or until the end of this session. *​ ...................................................................................

Pink - Staples
Light Pink - Used

*Shampoo*
Giovanni 50:50 8.5oz 20%
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 8.5 oz 90%

*Cleansing Conditioners*
Curl Junkie Daily Fix 12oz 5%
Deva Curl No-Poo 12oz full
L’Oreal EverCreme Cleansing Conditioner 8.3 oz full

*Conditioners*
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 8.5oz 40%
 Trader Joes Nourish Spa 16.9oz 20% - Used
Trader Joes Tree Tea Tingle 16oz full
Yes to Carrots Conditioner 16.9 oz 60% (used as leave-in)
Yes to Carrots Conditioner 16.9 oz 60% (used as leave-in)
L’Oreal EverCreme Nourishing Conditioner 8.5oz 10% (used as leave-in)
Beautiful Curls Curl Activating Cream 8oz 60% (As a rinse out) - Used
Tresemme Naturals Conditioner 25oz 10%
Nubian Herritage Indian Hemp & Tamanu Masque - 12oz 80%


*Leave-In*
Daily Leave-In Conditioner (Watermelon) 8oz 20%
Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion 12oz 10%
As I Am Leave-In 8 oz 50%
Kinky Curly Knot Today 8oz 90%

*Stylers*
Curls Goddess Curls 8oz 20% - Used
Kiss My Face Upper Management 8oz full
Ecostyler Gel Blue
Cream of Nature Prefect Edges 2.25 oz full - Returned to the store
Let’s Jam! Custard 10oz 10%
Let’s Jam! Custard 10oz - full
Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste 4oz full
 *
Oils & Butters*
Shea Oil 8oz 80%
Shea Butter ~4oz
Castor Oil
Jojoba Oil
Avocado Oil
HTGE
Jane Carter Nourish & Shine 4oz - Used
Darcy’s Botanicals Cherry Kernel Nectar 4oz 30% 
Uncle Harry's Herbal Coconut Oil 4oz 5% - Used
Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Butter - Used
Hairitage Hydration Silk 'n Aloe Cream (oil based)
Hairitage Hydration Peach Aloe Pomade
Carrot Oil
Broccoli Oil 

*Treatments*
Henna 1 box
Napur Henna 1 packet - Used
Indigo - Used
 Various herbal powders
Roux Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nothing gone this week....I should be able to get that Edge Control out the way still before this session is up.


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 7, 2012)

Used up PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk.

Next up: Komaza Care Califia Leave-in Conditioner


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 7, 2012)

My 3 Nupur Hennas Came in and I used one tis far. I plan to Henna my hair tomorrow. The mix is setting 

Now My hair can get its just due. LOL

This Weekend I am Gelling up my hair and smacking a phony pony on  

I have to find a store that sells the Nupur, I have seen people get it for $2 - $3


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 7, 2012)

I ain't used up Jack sh*t but my HE LTR is 1/2 gone! And I have maybe 2 uses left of my hair one


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just try to see what yall up too, Im bored!


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 7, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> Just try to see what yall up too, Im bored!



When u bored it's time for a DC


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2012)

Only have to use up ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair and that ORS Edge Control before this 31st to feel proud of myself.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> When u bored it's time for a DC



If I just didnt CW my hair you would be correct . I CW less than an hour ago.....


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 7, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> If I just didnt CW my hair you would be correct . I CW less than an hour ago.....



How about moisturizing and sealing ? That relaxes me for some reason lol


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yea Im about to do that, im sitting here with the T-Shirt still wrapped around my head....
I just need to get up off this comp LOL


----------



## Keishadt (Aug 7, 2012)

I caved and bought the Keracare cleansing cream.  Used the Liquid Keratin kit.  My AO HSR is on it's last leg.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 7, 2012)

I want to try Henna but I'm not really sure what it does for the hair @jjamaiah I need you


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok ladies that were formerly known as product junkies - I am a 4b, natural, medium strand, medium density, low porosity chick. As long as I have been natural I have never had a good leave-in. Any recommendations? Preference would be something I can get on the ground. But I would consider others. 

I currently have no real leave-ins in my stash or as a staple.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 7, 2012)

faithVA have you ever tried
Giovanni direct or
As I am leave in or
Aveeno Nourishing Treatment leave in or
Kinky Curly Knot Today or
Silk Elements leave in cream I like all of those I think my favorites are the Aveeno n the SE but I realty like them all


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> @faithVA have you ever tried
> Giovanni direct or
> As I am leave in or
> Aveeno Nourishing Treatment leave in or
> ...


 
Thanks lamaria211. You can just whip names off huh? 

The only one I have tried is the Knot Today. I didn't like it when I tried it but was still new to the game. It's worth another shot.

I will definitely look into these and give one of them a shot. I may start with the Giovanni since I can get my hands on it quickly.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 8, 2012)

Also try out the GVP The Conditioner (Paul Mitchell), I love it. Plus if you dont like it you can return it, right?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2012)

I bought some V05 today  I don't want to waste my DC on washing this Henna out. 

So My hair has the Henna on it right now. I will wash this out at 3pm  then DC.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a small amount Giovonni SAS conditioner left not sure if I want to add it to my staples I really like it but how many comb out conditioners does one need, especially when they come in liter size or larger. That Joico Silk Results shampoo will get used up by my DS cause that crap is not coming nowhere near my hair again! I was wondering why a 10oz product was still hanging around, cause it was a hot mess the first go round.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Also try out the GVP The Conditioner (Paul Mitchell), I love it. Plus if you dont like it you can return it, right?


 
Thanks. I think it has cones though.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2012)

lamaria211

I use http://www.amazon.com/Godrej-Nupur-...F8&qid=1344445620&sr=8-1&keywords=nupur+henna

I only mix it with:

* Vatika Oil
* Tea
* Teaspoon of Lemon Juice

It comes out great each time


----------



## Carrie A (Aug 8, 2012)

OOh I've started doing this on my own but I'd like to join round three
I'm trying to get down to one shampoo (or cleansing conditioner 'cause I want to try Wen). One cream stylling product, one oil and one spritz. Also a regular and deep conditioner. 
I'm on a no buy until the new year. Then I will try WEN.... yay 
Shampoo

Oyin Honey wash (just finished)
Chagrin Valley shampoo bar Aruveda
shampoo bar Coconut 
Olive Oil Root Stim mineral remover shampoo (almost gone)

Spritz

Oyin Go tea 
Gregs Juice Just threw the rest away.  Didn't like
Komaza Cocount spritz (this is the one I'm staying with)

Oils

Vatika Frosting
Yummy pressed coconut oil from our farmers market (want to stay with this one)
grapeseed oil 
Bask seven butters
Random almond oil
Castor oil (this will also stay)

Creamy hair dressings

Oyin Hair Dew
Komaza care coconut hair milk
Qhemet Moringa tree ghee
Qhemet Coco detangling ghee
Somebody's coconut hair cream
BASK Latte  hair milk

Conditioners

Elucence moisture balace
Elucence light protein
GPB
White Calinda sp something
VO5
Shea moisture
Oyin honey hemp
Curl junkie straberry moisture and banana deep fix
Bask chocolate cocobutter oil hair/body
BASK chocolate deep conditioner hair mask
Knot Today (finished)
Pack of ORS
Beauticurls Argan Oil 

Smoothers

Curls in a bottle
Aloe fix
Komaza coconut curl pudding
Kinky K hair pudding
Almond glaze (hairveda)
Ecostyler gel 

Vitamins
GNC nourish hair, vits C, D, E F and G

Thats all I can think of now. Plus I'm using my body scrub and lotion stashes too.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2012)

WHAT A DIFFERENCE! WHAT A DIFFERENCE my hair feels so much better and normal now. Bye bye karishma. I am so happy I ordered my old faithful - NUPUR is wonderful


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome Carrie A


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 8, 2012)

Used Komaza Care Califia Leave-in. The only thing I liked about it was the smell. Used it up co-washing; it was that or the garbage.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 8, 2012)

The last of my AR braid spray is GONE yaay me. 1 more down 97 more to go


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 8, 2012)

I updated my stash.  I bought some new products to try out for a few weeks.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 8, 2012)

JJamiah said:
			
		

> lamaria211
> 
> I use http://www.amazon.com/Godrej-Nupur-Mehendi-Powder-150-gram/dp/B001T7APMG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344445620&sr=8-1&keywords=nupur+henna
> 
> ...



How long do you let it sit before applying it to your hair and how long do you leave it on your hair for? Tia


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2012)

I let it sit over night; it sits on my hair for about 4-5 hours. 
I am deep conditioning overnight because I am going to flat iron my hair tomorrow.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2012)

I used half a bottle of V05 today. I thought I'd use the whole thing. Surprised I didn't. I have it for the next henna use.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

[USER=311845 said:
			
		

> xu93texas[/USER];16581745]I updated my stash. I bought some new products to try out for a few weeks.


 
Whatcha get?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

I looked at Aveeno, man that bottle was small. It had a cone in it as well. I didn't feel like going to Targe to pick up the Giovanni. I will pick that up over the weekend. I was washing my hair tonight and wanted a new leave-in so I bought Burt Bees Shiny Hair Conditioner. It's not a leave-in but its botanical, so I can use it as one. Using it now. So far I like it. 

I think the Silk Elements has cones. But I will still look at the As I Am. And I know the Knot Today is safe. It maybe good to have a watery leave-in like Knot Today and then apply a heavier creamer leave-in on top of it.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Whatcha get?


 
I purchased:

Ojon damage reverse Restorative conditioner (trial size)
Ojon damage reverse Restorative Hair Treatment (trial size)
Ojon dry recovery Revitalizing Moisture Mist
DevaCurl Set it Free Moisture Lock (for my ng)-trial size
Aussie 3 minute Miracle Moist deep conditioner
MoroccanOil serum (trial size)
MoracconOil conditioner (trial size)
MoroccanOil shampoo (trial size)


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 9, 2012)

BTW,  I'm loving your new do faithVA !!


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 9, 2012)

My stash has dwindled and now I feel empty. I want to buy some co-wash conditioners . I like rotating conditioners every day.


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 9, 2012)

faithVA 
I don't really use much on the ground anymore. My hair prefers liquids to heavy detanglers

Komaza Califia
Shealoe conditioner
SD wheat germ
Claudies 1. Isha Cream and 2.Moisturizing ends insurance
Darcy's pumpkin leave in
SSI vanilla


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> BTW, I'm loving your new do @faithVA !!


 
Thank You! Let me know how you like the DevaCurl Set It Free. I have a small bottle but no clue what to do with it


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2012)

faithVA you don't like CJ and SM products?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> @faithVA you don't like CJ and SM products?


 
Hey NikkiQ  

I assume CJ is Curl Junkie? Where do I get that? I've never tried it.

Shea Moisture products don't do anything for my hair. I think they are a little too heavy. I have tried most of them. I may not be combining products correctly for my hair. Maybe I should have applied the hair milk first and then the smoothie after it to see if it would work.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2012)

^^^Yeah it's Curl Junkie. I normally get mine online,but on their site they tell you the locations on ground to get it too. 

What SM products did you try? Just the coconut and hibiscus?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Yeah it's Curl Junkie. I normally get mine online,but on their site they tell you the locations on ground to get it too.
> 
> What SM products did you try? Just the coconut and hibiscus?


 
I don't know all of the names without looking. 
Yes Coconut & Hib.. (milk, smoothie, mist)
Yucca & Baobob (milk & conditioner)

Is there something out of that line you recommend?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2012)

The yucca and aloe milk didn't do anything for your hair?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> The yucca and aloe milk didn't do anything for your hair?


 
No. But I am thinking I need to use a milk and then use a cream. What do you think?  I am so product challenged its terrible. The only things I know how to use are shampoo and conditioner  After that its a fail.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

On a positive note, I bought the Burt Bees Shiny Hair Conditioner and used it as a leave-in. I like it so far. It went on easy. Lots of things are hard to put on my hair because my hair is so dense and tight at the root. But I was able to spread this through. My hair dried soft. Don't know if it was shiner  There was less frizz as it promised. And my scalp doesn't itch.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> No. But I am thinking I need to use a milk and then use a cream. What do you think? I am so product challenged its terrible. The only things I know how to use are shampoo and conditioner  After that its a fail.


 
I never used both together lol. I usually paired up any of my SM products with just leave in or water.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> I never used both together lol. I usually paired up any of my SM products with just leave in or water.


 
Now you know you confused me with that.  So you aren't using your SM products as a leave-in? Cuz that's what I'm looking for, a leave-in. So what leave-in(s) are you using the SM with?

I'm looking for a leave-in to use after I condition (no cones) when my hair is wet. I don't use too many moisturizers after it dries because they do nothing at all. After my hair is dry it's almost impossible to remoisturize.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2012)

My Henna Hair day yesterday was amazing. I used Avon Advantage Moisture mask again  sooooooo..... in love with this product. I am truly glad I am able to try out lots of products. I can't wait to try my samples. My hair is  amazingly soft. I do plan to flat iron, might or might not happen LOL.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Thank You! Let me know how you like the DevaCurl Set It Free. I have a small bottle but no clue what to do with it


 
I do like this product.  It keeps my ng moisturized.  I spray it on my ng in the AM or in the middle of the day when my ng feels dry.  I'm experimenting with different moisturizers from natural lines on my ng.  So far this product is better than the Shescentit Moisture Mist.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Now you know you confused me with that.  So you aren't using your SM products as a leave-in? Cuz that's what I'm looking for, a leave-in. So what leave-in(s) are you using the SM with?
> 
> I'm looking for a leave-in to use after I condition (no cones) when my hair is wet. I don't use too many moisturizers after it dries because they do nothing at all. After my hair is dry it's almost impossible to remoisturize.


 
 my bad. I use the SM milk as a leave in from time to time but not the smoothie. That's what I pair up with a leave in. Usually Garnier sleek n shine leave in, Tresemme split end remedy leave in, or CJ smoothing lotion leave in. Just saying that I've never used the milk and smoothie together before.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> my bad. I use the SM milk as a leave in from time to time but not the smoothie. That's what I pair up with a leave in. Usually Garnier sleek n shine leave in, Tresemme split end remedy leave in, or CJ smoothing lotion leave in. Just saying that I've never used the milk and smoothie together before.


 

 Ok I understand now. This has been helpful. I have some ideas and will give them a try. Thanks!

But now JJamiah has me going to look for some Avon


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2012)

@faithVA   who me? 

I am truly shocked it worked. Right after Henna Too! last week was amazing but yesterday definitely surprised me. I have to struggle to keep my paws out of it today LOL


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Now you know you confused me with that.  So you aren't using your SM products as a leave-in? Cuz that's what I'm looking for, a leave-in. So what leave-in(s) are you using the SM with?
> 
> I'm looking for a leave-in to use after I condition (no cones) when my hair is wet. I don't use too many moisturizers after it dries because they do nothing at all. After my hair is dry it's almost impossible to remoisturize.



Are you co-washing/rinsing daily now? I assume you would want something reasonably priced? Have you tried Trader Joe's Nourish Spa or Alba Botanicals Leave-in?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Are you co-washing/rinsing daily now? I assume you would want something reasonably priced? Have you tried Trader Joe's Nourish Spa or Alba Botanicals Leave-in?


 
I usually cowash every 2 to 3 days. Sometimes I cowash daily. No not really looking for anything reasonable  My hair is so picky, I no longer worry about price. I've not tried Trader Joe's. When I am on the other side of town I will check it out. Or I will just order it online. I looked at Alba but maybe I only looked at the conditioner.

I'm headed to Target today, I will check that out. 

I live on the country side of town so Target, Walmart, CVS & Walgreen are close. I have to pull up a mule and go into town to go to Trader Joes and Whole Foods.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 9, 2012)

When I CW I like to use matching products like I'm currently using HE LTR condish and HE LTR leave in. I think it helps when the products are made for each other on DC days I usually mix things up


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> When I CW I like to use matching products like I'm currently using HE LTR condish and HE LTR leave in. I think it helps when the products are made for each other on DC days I usually mix things up


 
I would like to do that. I just haven't found a line where it has more than 1 product I can use  I am using the Deva Line to cowash. It's great for conditioning but as a leave-in it leaves my hair hard. I use AO conditioners. They really don't have a leave-in I can use.

Because I use more natural products and no cones sometimes that rules out a product. One product will be fine and the other will have cones.

But I am going to look at this Alba line. It looks like something I can use. And I do like the Giovanni SAS, so I will also try the Giovanni Direct. 

I think this is a good suggestion. I just have to find a line that my hair likes multiple products in. 

When I get a little more hair I will try some online products.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 9, 2012)

Try Darcy's Botanicals or Silk Dreams I'm sure they'll have more than one product you'll like


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 9, 2012)

it i not looking good for me to use up anymore products this month as I have been making my own.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Try Darcy's Botanicals or Silk Dreams I'm sure they'll have more than one product you'll like


 
I will add these to my wish list.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2012)

Okay I am not bragging or nothing..... Because I don't have any pictures.... But I straightened my hair and you talk about SHINE and Sleek and silk! My new growth is like SHINE down on me! and love me dearly!

It is so Soft and silky. I must confess I think my prep from yesterday had a lot to do with it!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Okay I am not bragging or nothing..... Because I don't have any pictures.... But I straightened my hair and you talk about SHINE and Sleek and silk! My new growth is like SHINE down on me! and love me dearly!
> 
> It is so Soft and silky. I must confess I think my prep from yesterday had a lot to do with it!


 
I think you should bragg and swang it too 

So Avon did all of that for you?  I didn't see the Moisture Mask when I looked. But I'm a lazy shopper


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I think you should bragg and swang it too
> 
> So Avon did all of that for you? I didn't see the Moisture Mask when I looked. But I'm a lazy shopper


 

I got it from a member here. I couldn't find it myself. I seen the reviews on it said 4.6 stars out of MANY people (why discontinue good products). I assumed it was discontinued since I searched and no one but ebay has it at this point 

@faithVA, I thought it would have been a bust.  now I am a little sad, I might be able to get this on a regular basis!

I was swannging in the mirror. Shocked at how flowy it was!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> I got it from a member here. I couldn't find it myself. I seen the reviews on it said 4.6 stars out of MANY people (why discontinue good products). I assumed it was discontinued since I searched and no one but ebay has it at this point
> 
> @faithVA, I thought it would have been a bust.  now I am a little sad, I might be able to get this on a regular basis!
> 
> I was swannging in the mirror. Shocked at how flowy it was!


 
That's just wrong right there. Come in here bragging about a product we can't even get  Wow, just mean. You are probably over there giggling right now aren't you?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2012)

faithVA 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Avon-Advanc...479?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2573d436e7


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

Did the guilt trip work?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2012)

No, not at all. I am a little pee'd off. LOL

I want this product back in stock! LOL it really is good! softens this mane right up! 

(AM NOT GOING TO straighten my hair again) (WOn't be duped by the shine) won't be duped, won't be duped! Covers her ears! 

So what it swangs, No no, no, no, so what it doesn't look like thread anymore! Nonononono!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

I wonder why it's discontinued. Maybe they will provide it again. It did get a lot of great reviews.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 9, 2012)

Egg treatment or GPB??


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 9, 2012)

GPB ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

The Alba site said one of my local stores carried the products but it didn't. So I picked up the Giovanni Direct. So I washed with Deva No Poo, Conditioned with Burt Bees Shiny Hair and used Giovanni Direct as a leave-in. I'm out of Giovanni SAS and since I have so many conditioners said I would pick it up later. I like the Burt Bee's Shiny Hair. Have to use it more to see if it really makes a difference in my hair. And I like the Giovanni Direct. It's a consistency I think my hair can do something with.

I'm still going to keep my eye out for the Alba. Even though I have a lot of conditioners, because I'm cowashing so much they won't make it to the end of the month.  Going to switch some things around though. Will use my Deva Curl One to cowash with after I run out of the No Poo.

Let's see how my hair feels in the morning with the Giovanni Direct.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 10, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Thanks. I think it has cones though.



Yea it does....midlist like.



Carrie A said:


> Thats all I can think of now. *Plus I'm using my body scrub and lotion stashes too*.



Me too I have so much Bath & Body Works its crazy.....



xu93texas said:


> I purchased:
> 
> Ojon damage reverse Restorative conditioner (trial size)
> Ojon damage reverse Restorative Hair Treatment (trial size)
> ...



This my shi, thats my shi.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 10, 2012)

One of my Garnier Fructis 3-Min Undo are GONE....
I ended up having to use some in my DC for today, so I just squeezed the rest into my DC tufferware for later DC's.

Im happy bc I didnt even plan to use that up this session.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector* is gone, gave it to my friend....she "loves this stuff".


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 11, 2012)

Yesterday was color day. Used up Ion demi-permanent color in Blackest Black and the developer. Also used up some ORS Hair Fertilizer.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2012)

I thought I would be finished with the Deva Heaven In Hair but since I got my hair cut, products last much longer. So I may have 1 or 2 more uses of it.

Not going to use anything up.

Tried the Giovanni Direct, it made my hair dull. So this time will apply it and put on my heat cap to see if I can get it to soak in.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 11, 2012)

I returned the Ojon products to Ulta. I'm giving a friend the Moroccan Oil shampoo, conditioner, and serum. I used up the DevaCurl Moisture spray.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 11, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I thought I would be finished with the Deva Heaven In Hair but since I got my hair cut, products last much longer. So I may have 1 or 2 more uses of it.
> 
> Not going to use anything up.
> 
> Tried the Giovanni Direct, it made my hair dull. So this time will apply it and put on my heat cap to see if I can get it to soak in.



Go into a store and open the bottle of Aveeno Nourishing leave I'm treatment I think you'll like the consistency a lot better its like a light creamy spray more liquidy


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 11, 2012)

Used up a few things this week:
CJ Curl Rehab (one 8 oz & one 32 oz left)
Terressentials LCL (2 left)
Trader Joe TTTT (4 left)
QB MTCG

I bought a few co-wash conditioners:
Garnier Pure Clean Conditioner
L’Oreal Evercreme Nourishing Conditioner
Live Clean Argan Oil Conditioner


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 11, 2012)

I had to add water to my hair one today cause its running low and that stuff is THICK!!! Ill definitely use the last of my SM CES when I redo my minis on Monday  ill repurchase this after I finish my E QP mango butter and my Baba de Caracol moisturizers


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Go into a store and open the bottle of Aveeno Nourishing leave I'm treatment I think you'll like the consistency a lot better its like a light creamy spray more liquidy


 
Thanks. I did check it out before buying the Giovanni. I skipped the Aveeno because it had a cone in it. 

I used the Giovanni today and just put my heat cap on for 20 minutes. So it worked out better. Its hard for products to soak into my hair.


----------



## Arian (Aug 11, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Used up a few things this week:
> CJ Curl Rehab (one 8 oz & one 32 oz left)
> Terressentials LCL (2 left)
> Trader Joe TTTT (4 left)
> ...



Lol, you could pass some TJs over this way... 

You know, just trying to help...


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 11, 2012)

Do I smell new conditioners in you ladies stashes  LOL


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 11, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Do I smell new conditioners in you ladies stashes  LOL





Arian said:


> Lol, you could pass some TJs over this way...
> 
> You know, just trying to help...


 


It is so hard to resist throwing conditioners into the cart while grocery shopping.


----------



## Carrie A (Aug 12, 2012)

I have like 1-2 inches left on three products.  I'm feeling the anticipation of finishing the bottles, and have a two week deadline to close them out.


----------



## Meritamen (Aug 12, 2012)

Back on track this month with three products finished. I aim to finish off two more things by the end of the month.


----------



## Arian (Aug 12, 2012)

I used the Tea Tree Tingle conditioner to cowash and I think it is amazing! For the price, you can't beat it!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 12, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Do I smell new conditioners in you ladies stashes  LOL



Yep, these ladies are bad up in here


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just used up SM CES


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 13, 2012)

Used up the last of my Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Condish to cowash with tonight


----------



## sky035 (Aug 13, 2012)

I recently used up a litre size of Rusk conditioner and a wave nouveu smooth edges gel. I was also forced to throw away a 16 oz jar of a mix that I made which was begining to react badly as it left white goop that would not melt into my hair . My stash is reducing right before my eyes . I am also trying to extend this challenge to include my skincare products and makeup . We will see how that goes!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2012)

I have just a little of the Deva Curl Heaven in Hair Left. So the next time I cowash I will just massage that into my scalp as a prepoo. 

Not sure what is next on my hit lists. 

Before the end of this session will try to use up
1. KCCC
2. Terressentials lavender

That's probably all I will get through.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 14, 2012)

Imma CW in the AM, I should be done with that dang on Edge Control in like 2 days at the max


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 14, 2012)

Edge control, Edge control, Edge control! LOL ZebraPrintLover


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2012)

I went shopping


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 14, 2012)

so what did we get faithVA


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 14, 2012)

I m about to finish A Donna marie s detangler ,it actually works ok as a conditioner ,i honestly think its just a base with very little added to it ,i previously said it doesn t detangle well on dry hair,however ,on wet hair is quite good ,nothing amazing but good enough to detangle although it leaves my hair a bit dull.

Finished Vo5 strawberries con. 
I m shedding quite alot since i stopped taking Hairfinity  i need to do a tea rinse asap!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Edge control, Edge control, Edge control! LOL @ZebraPrintLover


 
You and NikkiQ like to do a lot of spanking. Very concerning 

Things were on sale so I had to buy it 

I had a 15% off coupon for Sally's and As I Am products were a $1 off. So I bought the As I Am leave-in and the curly jelly.

Then  I was in Target and they had the Shea Moisture Purification Masque. I needed a new DC  So I picked it up.

Then the Jane Carter stuff had a TEMPORARY price cut. You know how expensive that stuff is. So I got the curl defining cream for $11 and the leave-in for $7. 

I promise I'm done for August and September


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 14, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Edge control, Edge control, Edge control! LOL ZebraPrintLover



JJamiah, I swear I don't care for that mess. I'm ready for it to be gone.

And I have like 1 more use of the ApHogee Shampoo left too, so that will be gone soon too.


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 14, 2012)

Just finished my Claudie's temple balm. Not sure if I will finish anything else. I am going to use my Claudie's scalp elixir. Might have to put Komaza muku butter on top cause it says to moisturize after use.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 14, 2012)

My megatek bottle is about 3/4 gone I'm going to use it to DC on dry hair tomorrow for about 30 mins then CW With HE LTR


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2012)

I finished up the Deva Curl Heaven in Hair. I liked it but won't repurchase. Think the AO products work better for me. So I am going to try the Shea Moisture Purification Masque for a DC to see whether I will make that a staple DC or whether I will stick with the AO Blue Chamomile.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 14, 2012)

I just used my Wen 613 mist (i love this stiff) and I realize thar my bottle is 1/2 empty I WILL repurchase this before the month is out probably just order 3 more they only come in 4oz sizes


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 14, 2012)

One more thing I'm going to cut out my midweek CoWash because I believe the less I do to my hair the better off my hair will ne but the problem now is what to do with my CW conditioner's? ? Any suggestions ladies? TIA


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2012)

The Jane Carter Leave-In smells like a mix of furniture polish and bug spray. I don't 
usually pay much attention to smell but that one is weird 

And as a leave-in, um, my hair couldn't figure out what I was spraying on it. It must have smelled like bug spray to my hair as well. Maybe I need to use it on dry hair. I definitely wasn't able to detangle or do much else with my hair after using it. It didn't make my hair soft. I do want to see if it moisturizes my hair though. So I am going to try it on dry hair for the next few weeks to see if there is any difference.

If it doesn't work alone, I am going to try to mix it with some other things. Since the Giovanni Direct didn't work, going to mix it with that and maybe the Taliah Waajid. Maybe they will colloborate and make something special.

I did use the curl defining cream. Of course i didn't define my curls because i don't have any. But it did help my fro have some nice definition even after it dried and it kept it more stretched. Will see how good it looks in the morning.


----------



## TrueSugar (Aug 15, 2012)

This is what I have found so far, I will add as I go along.


Shampoos/Cleanser 6/6
Giovanni Deep Moisture Shampoo
Curls Cleansing Cream 
Wen Winter Vanilla 
Wen Fig
Wen Pomegranate
Joico Moisture Recovery Shampoo

Conditioners 12/12
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose
AO GPB
Curls Coconut Sublime Conditioner
Giovanni Deep Moisture Conditioner
Nexxus Humectress
Nexxus Color Care 
Oyin Honey Hemp
Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner
Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm
Halo Curl Condtioner
Nature’s Gate Aloe Vera Conditioner
Catwalk Curls Rock Conditioner


Deep Conditioners 15/15
Angelic Artistry Om Shanti Deep Conditioner
BASK Cacao Bark 
BASK Yam Nectar
SM Deep Treatment Masque (2)
SM Purfication Masque
Beautiful textures Rapid Repair  
Mizani Moisturefuse
Urbanbella Hydrating Moisturizing Cream
KBB Luscious Locks Hair Mask
Camille Rose Algae Deep Conditioner
Aussie 3 minute miracle (2)
GV Reconstructing conditioner
Goldwell Colorglow Hairmasque 


Leave-ins & Moisturizers 20/20
Darcy’s Botanicals Leave-in in Juicy Peach
Darcy’s shea butter Curl Moisturizing Cream
DB Peach Kernel Hydrating Milk
DB Sweet Cocoa Bean Curl Smoothing Cream
Pura Body Naturals murumuru Moisture Milk
Bask Silk and Honey Latte Detangling Hair Milk
BASK Palm Tapioca
Oyin Juices and Berries 
Oyin Hair Dew (2)
Beautiful Textures Moisture Butter
KBB Super Duper Hyrdating Hair Cream
KBB Sweet Ambrosia Leave-in Conditioner
Curls Cashmere Curls Leave-in 
Curls Cashmere Curls Jelly
U R curly loose curl enhancer (2)
It’s a 10 sample 
GV End mender
Beyond the Zone Split Mender 




Oils & Butters 5/5
Grapeseed oil
Pura Body Naturals Cupuacu  Hair Butter 
Camille Rose Almond Jai Twisting Butter
Uncle Funky’s Daughter Extra Butter
Jane carter Solution  Nourish and Solution



Pomades & Greases 3/3
DB Sweet Cocoa Bean Moisturizing Hair Balm
Oyin Shine and Define
Oyin Burnt Sugar

Herbs & Ayurveda 

Styling Aids 11/11
Jane Carter Solution Curl Defining Cream
DB Avocado and Honey Twisting Cream
DB Madagascar Vanilla Styling Crème
Urban Bella Stretch/Twist/Curl Cream
Beautiful Textures Curl Control Defining pudding
Beyond the Zone Noodle Head Curl Boosting Spray
Kenra Nurtrient Styling foam
ORS Lock and Twist Gel
GV Smoothing Serum
Fantasia Frizz Buster Serum 
Jane Carter Solution Condition ad Sculpt


----------



## faithVA (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome TrueSugar
==========================


I misted my hair this morning with the Jane Carter Leave-in. It felt good while it was wet. Nothing special. Definitely going to mix it with the Mist Bodifier and the Giovanni Direct to use them up. 

No more gels for me. I have enough for the rest of the year. They will come in handy when I do my twists, whenever that happens


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ladies a little help please. I realize that my hair does not need to be CWd midweek to stay moisturized so I'm dropping that step out of my Reggie but now I need another way to use up the CWing conditioners that I have left.
Aussie Moist
HE LTR
Suave Almond n Shea
Tresemme Naturals
KeraPro Restorative condish?  TIA


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Ladies a little help please. I realize that my hair does not need to be CWd midweek to stay moisturized so I'm dropping that step out of my Reggie but now I need another way to use up the CWing conditioners that I have left.
> Aussie Moist
> HE LTR
> Suave Almond n Shea
> ...


 
What will be your wash day regimen?

Can you use them to prepoo and to detangle?

Can you use them for your ends to keep them moisturized?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2012)

I think I like the Burt Bee's Preshampoo as a leave-in. It is nice and thick. It goes on better if I let my hair dry and mist it than if I put it on after I wash. The only thing is the tube is so small that it wouldn't last me long.

But I think it gives me an idea of the consistency I need. It's almost like a grease or a paste. The As I Am leave-in is similar so I will see if it works as well.

Let me check out the Burt Bee's ingredients. So far I like the Burt Bee products. Just per size they are pricey.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 16, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> What will be your wash day regimen?
> 
> Can you use them to prepoo and to detangle?
> 
> Can you use them for your ends to keep them moisturized?



On Friday  ill add my oil mix to my scalp which now contains garlic and onions. And then ill add a light coating of EVOCO to my hair and put on a plastic cap (with a few small holes I'm it) the next day i add my DC on top and do an All day DC (no heat) then rinse add my leave in and bun for about 5hrs til my hair is about 60-70% dry then I add a little bit more leave in and seal with an oil.  This process keeps my hair moist for a week alone with daily m&s


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 16, 2012)

I m watching yall through the peep hole ..


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> On Friday ill add my oil mix to my scalp which now contains garlic and onions. And then ill add a light coating of EVOCO to my hair and put on a plastic cap (with a few small holes I'm it) the next day i add my DC on top and do an All day DC (no heat) then rinse add my leave in and bun for about 5hrs til my hair is about 60-70% dry then I add a little bit more leave in and seal with an oil. This process keeps my hair moist for a week alone with daily m&s


 
Cool. So you don't wash at all? ever?

Don't have any recommendations beyond those.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 16, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Cool. So you don't wash at all? ever?
> 
> Don't have any recommendations beyond those.



Every other week I use Hair One (or soon to be wen) instead ofmy DC I leave it on for hours just like I do my regular DC it makes my hair just as soft


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 16, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> One more thing I'm going to cut out my midweek CoWash because I believe the less I do to my hair the better off my hair will ne but the problem now is what to do with my CW conditioner's? ? Any suggestions ladies? TIA





lamaria211 said:


> Ladies a little help please. I realize that my hair does not need to be CWd midweek to stay moisturized so I'm dropping that step out of my Reggie but now I need another way to use up the CWing conditioners that I have left.
> *Aussie Moist
> HE LTR*
> *Suave Almond n Shea*
> ...



lamaria211

In SistaSlicks 2nd book she mentioned that Aussie Moist and HE HH (so LTR should be also) are DC's. And I seen some ladies using the Suave as a DC. Post this in the DC Thread and see if the ladies have used them. You can alway doctor it up by adding oils, honey, and all that other stuff.



Kindheart said:


> I m watching yall through the peep hole ..



Kindheart
I see your like me LOL. Watching them with my Hawk Eye from afar.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 16, 2012)

Found a few more products in my stash that I need to use or give away if they are useless to me: 

*Proclaim Glossing Polish - giving away/swap
*Vatika Oil - Using
*KCCC - Using
*As I Am Smoothing Gel - Just used
*Aussie Moist (33 oz) - Because of the cones I stopped using it a long time ago, but I used it last week before doing a blow out.  I also shave with it.  

I just used up one bottle of YTC Conditioner and As I Am Smoothing Gel last night. 

*No more new/non-staple purchases for a at least a month or until the end of this session. *​ ...................................................................................

Pink - Staples
Light Pink - Used
This color - Don't want/like, sold, threw out, gave away. 

*Shampoo*
Giovanni 50:50 8.5oz 20%
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 8.5 oz 40%

*Cleansing Conditioners*
Curl Junkie Daily Fix 12oz 5%
Deva Curl No-Poo 12oz full
L’Oreal EverCreme Cleansing Conditioner 8.3 oz full

*Conditioners*
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 8.5oz 10%
 Trader Joes Nourish Spa 16.9oz 20% - Used
Trader Joes Tree Tea Tingle 16oz full
Yes to Carrots Conditioner 16.9 oz 60% (use as leave-in) - Used
Yes to Carrots Conditioner 16.9 oz 60% (use as leave-in)
L’Oreal EverCreme Nourishing Conditioner 8.5oz 10% (used as leave-in)
Beautiful Curls Curl Activating Cream 8oz 60% (As a rinse out) - Used
Tresemme Naturals Conditioner 25oz 10%
Nubian Herritage Indian Hemp & Tamanu Masque - 12oz 80%
Aussie Moist 33.8 oz 20%


*Leave-In*
Daily Leave-In Conditioner (Watermelon) 8oz 20%
Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion 12oz 10%
As I Am Leave-In 8 oz 25%
Kinky Curly Knot Today 8oz 90%

*Stylers*
Curls Goddess Curls 8oz 20% - Used
Kiss My Face Upper Management 8oz full
Ecostyler Gel Blue
Cream of Nature Prefect Edges 2.25 oz full - Returned to the store
Let’s Jam! Custard 10oz 10%
Let’s Jam! Custard 10oz - full
Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste 4oz full
KCCC - 5%
As I Am Smoothing Gel - Used
Proclaim Glossing Polish - Need to get rid of. 
  *
Oils & Butters*
Shea Oil 8oz 80%
Shea Butter ~4oz
Castor Oil
Jojoba Oil
Avocado Oil
HTGE
Jane Carter Nourish & Shine 4oz - Used
Darcy’s Botanicals Cherry Kernel Nectar 4oz 30% 
Uncle Harry's Herbal Coconut Oil 4oz 5% - Used
Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Butter - Used
Hairitage Hydration Silk 'n Aloe Cream (oil based)
Hairitage Hydration Peach Aloe Pomade
Carrot Oil
Broccoli Oil 
Vatika Oil 5.07oz

*Treatments*
Henna 1 box
Napur Henna 1 packet - Used
Indigo - Used
 Various herbal powders
Roux Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 16, 2012)

Used up some CON Argan Oil and Miss Jessie's samples.

CON Argan Oil Perfect Edges - Was greasy on my hands and made my edges hard. And didn't even keep them down all day. I had fuzzies everywhere. And it attracts dirt to the hair like locust. Did not like and will not buy.

CON Argan Oil Oil Treatment - Is your standard cone based serum. Was actually really good though. It smells nice and absorbed quickly. It felt heavy on my hand, but that's not a problem for me because I prefer thicker oils and serums. It would probably make a good sealant after moisturizing. I may invest in the full size in the future.

Miss Jessie's Curly Butter Cream - I was pleasantly surprised by this. It touted some superb claims about it's moisturizing abilities and I can attest that it lived up to the hype. I used it to refresh and moisturize my two day old puff and it actually was soft after I used it. I didn't like the minty scent of it though. I won't purchase the full size because I can get the same effects from something cheaper.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 16, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:
			
		

> lamaria211
> 
> In SistaSlicks 2nd book she mentioned that Aussie Moist and HE HH (so LTR should be also) are DC's. And I seen some ladies using the Suave as a DC. Post this in the DC Thread and see if the ladies have used them. You can alway doctor it up by adding oils, honey, and all that other stuff.
> 
> ...



I think that's what I'm going to end up doing. Thanks


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 17, 2012)

I use HE HH in my moisture DC mix. That's how i used up that big conditioner, I just mixed a few conditioners and oils. Sometimes I use it as a prepoo, I think its 1-2 uses left. Another thing I do to use stuff up is after detangling I'll use something as a finally rinse out especially if it smells really nice or putting my hair in a ponytail and only DC my length that way I'm not doing a lot of manipulation with my NG and all and my ends love it.   lamaria211


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 17, 2012)

Gonna add some LTR to my DC today o only have 1/2 bottle left


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 17, 2012)

Giving away: 

Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk: silk protein is supposed to be a softening protein, but I have never left a product with silk protein on my hair with good results.

Curl Junkie Beauticurls Strengthening Conditioner: I like it, but just went through a protein-over load experience from henna so scared of all protein .


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Giving away:
> 
> Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk: silk protein is supposed to be a softening protein, but I have never left a product with silk protein on my hair with good results.
> 
> Curl Junkie Beauticurls Strengthening Conditioner: I like it, but just went through a protein-over load experience from henna so scared of all protein .



I'd love the curl junkie


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I'd love the curl junkie



You have a lot of products already ya PJ! 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 17, 2012)

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> You have a lot of products already ya PJ!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Products are like $$$ you can never have to much! LOL


----------



## JeterCrazed (Aug 17, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Products are like $$$ you can never have to much! LOL



 *clicks thanks*


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 17, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I'd love the curl junkie



I wish I had seen this sooner as I will even be in the US next week. I gave them to a friend with fine hair. She is having difficulty figuring out her hair, but has refused to shop online or pay more than "$5 before tax" for any product. I am hoping this will motivate her to explore other products.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2012)

Pulled out a new Nexxus Emergencee. Deep conditioned with Ojon and Avon. Treated with nexxus emergencies! Nothing used up nothung bought. Yay!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 18, 2012)

So mixed the HE LTR in with my Kera Minerals DC and it was a good combo I'll continue to do this until both products are used up


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 18, 2012)

I finished Talija wahid conditioner in One wash ,it was yucky ,i could definetly feel the petroleum in it.


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 18, 2012)

I thought I would use up something this wash session, but I have a little bit left. I will use up some co-wash conditioners this coming week.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 18, 2012)

I have about one use left of one of my bottles of Vatika oil


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm donating 1/2 a bottle of Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructerizer and Aphogee 2min keratin reconstructor to a friend since I'm no longer relaxed and I cut all my hair off.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2012)

xu93texas you know there are naturals who use those products  I am keeping mines and using my aphogee 2 minute until I use it up. I am going to stick to Nexxus Emergencee for my proteins


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm one of those naturals. I love the Aphogee 2min treatment. I'm bummed I ran out 2 weeks ago,but I'll pick up a bottle before I need another protein treatment.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 18, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> @xu93texas you know there are naturals who use those products  I am keeping mines and using my aphogee 2 minute until I use it up. I am going to stick to Nexxus Emergencee for my proteins


 
You're right JJamiah.  I already own a liter size of a deep protein conditioner that I want to use up, so I want to get rid of the Aphogee 2 min. (I decided someone else will get some use out of it instead of just sitting on my shelf.)


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh okay, xu93texas I just wanted to make sure you knew. a few years ago, I didn't.  
I have a ton of things still needing to use up.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2012)

I am putting Ojon Revitalizing mist on my list


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 19, 2012)

I plan on using up this almost full bottle of Africa's Best Herbal oil by adding it to all of my DC sessions I just added the last of my Vatika oil to it along with some other essential oils


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 20, 2012)

Yesterday was wash day. Used up a African Royale Hot 6 Protein Treatment, Ion Smooth Polisher conditioner, and a sample of Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 20, 2012)

I didn't use up diddly SQUAT this wash day dammit! So mad!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 20, 2012)

Forgive me I have sinned I bought something  Darcy's Pumpkin Condish I tried to wait but I couldn't hold out any longer . My HE LTR is almost gone so I don't feel to bad.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 20, 2012)

^^^LMBO, well your not alone cause i could not help but buy that Organix Macadamian DC and oil while it was B1G1 free at Walgreens. If I don't like it at least I can return it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 21, 2012)

Adding Suave Everlasting Sunshine Conditioner to my stash.....Family Size and it was only a $1.79, plus I love the smell.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been on vacation and haven't used up a thing. If I feel like doing my hair tonight I will DC and then twist my hair with the last of the KCCC. But at the moment I'm not feeling like being bothered. 

I am starting to wonder if I need anything more for my hair than water and oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 21, 2012)

I was thinking of dcing tomorrow to try and get rid of some more of this HE LTR and MegaTek but I might just wait till the weekend not sure yet ill see how my hair feels tomorrow


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 21, 2012)

Today is wash day for me, 4 days over due.....
Guess what ladies, we have 10 days left of this session.


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 21, 2012)

faithVA You need more than oil and water, young lady!


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow, all of you PJ's are making me weak. I want to try pumpkin, argon, and watermelon oil once I reduce my stash. Still missing my walnut, sunflower, and hemp seed oil so those will be replaced.

Used up a bottle of MT old formula, I tried to make it last as long as possible by stretching  with oils. 1 back up. My product use has decrease as I refined my regime.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> @faithVA You need more than oil and water, young lady!


 
Why do I need more than oil and water? I have been applying leave-ins and moisturizers for two years and I haven't not come across 1 product that seems to do anything to my hair. The only products that I can see any difference are conditioners, water and oil. I see absolutely no difference with the rest of this stuff. 

So school me. Otherwise I'm not seeing the point.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 21, 2012)

Used up that Giovonni SAS and my moisture mix conditioner.

I also mixed up 16oz of Suave Almond and Shea Butter, 4oz Africa's Best Hair Mayo, Amla Oil, and Molasses. This may be gone by the end of the month.


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 21, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Why do I need more than oil and water? I have been applying leave-ins and moisturizers for two years and I haven't not come across 1 product that seems to do anything to my hair. The only products that I can see any difference are conditioners, water and oil. I see absolutely no difference with the rest of this stuff.
> 
> So school me. Otherwise I'm not seeing the point.



Oh, I thought you said you were just going to use oil and water, I think that conditioners, oil, and water is a good mix for the health of the hair. You are referring to the curly girl technique? 

If you are out in the sun use silk scarves to protect your hair from the elements. Since you recently had to do another big chop it make sense to keep up the regular trims to avoid that again. 

Lastly, some ladies like to use a styler on their TWA to define the curls. Since I know you like all natural products that would be aloe vera or flax seed gel.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Oh, I thought you said you were just going to use oil and water, I think that conditioners, oil, and water is a good mix for the health of the hair. You are referring to the curly girl technique?
> 
> If you are out in the sun use silk scarves to protect your hair from the elements. Since you recently had to do another big chop it make sense to keep up the regular trims to avoid that again.
> 
> Lastly, some ladies like to use a styler on their TWA to define the curls. Since I know you like all natural products that would be aloe vera or flax seed gel.


 
Thanks Seamonster. Please try to ignore the tone of my posts. I'm just getting back from vacation and snarling everywhere.

Girl you know I'm not going to wear a scarf  It might be the right thing but I would just feel country 

As far as the conditioner, oil and water, I'm not really referring to any method. This is just my conclusion from having put stuff in my hair for 2.5 years. 99% of what I put in my hair does absolutely nothing. I'm just wasting money. That includes every leave-in, moisturizer, butter and styler I have ever purchased. That is why I was saying I would just cut the rest of the stuff out and just use what does seem to work. 

Of course I have a lot of products I will use up. But maybe I am just wasting my time searching for products. Maybe I just don't need them. Maybe my hair is soft and I'm just making it hard putting stuff on it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 21, 2012)

ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair is GONE.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh I also busted open my last Garnier, I need to update my list once I get on the comp.....


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 21, 2012)

Saturday is my wash day ; Friday is my prep day. I doubt I could use anything else up. not trying to rush through my products. thinking about redefining my purchases for next year. I doubt I will need so much. I've already spent 100 dollars out of my budget. They are some little things that I need , but I think I might spend just a smidge of it and hold the rest over until the following  year.  I already have a 200 dollars sally's beauty supply bill waiting . I don't see the rest of the money being spent. I have separated my hair supplies from need to be used up and stash Goods. I need to be used up group is about 15 products. Stash Goods  are on 1 shelf. New tries also have a spot of their own. I am verbally speaking these sentences and it's typing it out so if it seems really short I apologize.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

JJamiah, Are you starting a new thread for Sept. - Dec?


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 21, 2012)

Good Question.....^^^^^^


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 21, 2012)

My updated list



ZebraPrintLover said:


> *Session 2 - May 1, 2012 - August 31, 2012*
> 
> ***GONE
> 
> ...


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 21, 2012)

I can't tell if I am going to use up any more products. Since my big chop I use a lot less. I just have a C quinoa moisturizing  of this, and smattering of O brown sugar, but it is lasting. Just a tad bit of ors gel, and ends ins left too. If I don't finish them this month, I will start the next challenge out by using up a whopping six products. My komaza dc, and C mango rinse are on the last leg as well.

I am excited for the year end, I hope to be down to one shelf by then. Going to go put some Komaza oil on my scalp.


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 21, 2012)

I have used up:

Garnier Pure Clean
Live Clean Argan
L'Oreal EverCreme
will use up CJ Beauticurls Strengthening tomorrow morning
will use up one CJ Smoothing Conditioner on Thursday (4 left)


Bought: 

Desert Essence Organics Conditioner Coconut
Desert Essence Organics Conditioner Red Raspberry
Desert Essence Organics Conditioner Lemon Tea Tree
Desert Essence Organics Thickening Conditioner Green Apple and Ginger
Desert Essence Organics Conditioner Italian Red Grape
Desert Essence Organics Pure Conditioner Fragrance Free
Kiss My Face Upper Management Styling Gel
Cush Cosmestics Buriti Butter
Coffee Butter Blend  
Lemon Butter Blend
Monoi Butter Blend
Soy Butter Blend  

As you can see I tried to balance the use up and bought list


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

Didn't use anything up but made the Kimmay Tube Leave-in using my Giovanni Direct Leave-in. This allows me to use up my leave-ins and some of my oils. I only have 1/2 a bottle left. Won't use it up by the end of the month but it will be close.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 21, 2012)

I just have to use up my *ORS Edge Control* by the end of the session and I will be so happy because I would have made my goal. Might be gone by the morning, we will see.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 22, 2012)

I just used up one bottle of *Tresemme Naturals Conditioner* and *Giovanni Smooth As Silk* last night. I finished *Hairitage Hydration Peach Aloe Pomade* last week.  

*No more new/non-staple purchases for a at least a month or until the end of this session. *​ ...................................................................................

Pink - Staples
Light Pink - Used
This color - Don't want/like, sold, threw out, gave away. 

*Shampoo*
Giovanni 50:50 8.5oz 20%
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 8.5 oz 40%

*Cleansing Conditioners*
Curl Junkie Daily Fix 12oz 5%
Deva Curl No-Poo 12oz full - Going to swap on MakeUpAlley.com
L’Oreal EverCreme Cleansing Conditioner 8.3 oz full

*Conditioners*
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 8.5oz 100% - Used
 Trader Joes Nourish Spa 16.9oz 20% - Used
Trader Joes Tree Tea Tingle 16oz full
Yes to Carrots Conditioner 16.9 oz 60% (use as leave-in) - Used
Yes to Carrots Conditioner 16.9 oz 60% (use as leave-in)
L’Oreal EverCreme Nourishing Conditioner 8.5oz 10% (used as leave-in)
Beautiful Curls Curl Activating Cream 8oz 60% (As a rinse out) - Used
Tresemme Naturals Conditioner 25oz 10% - Used
Nubian Herritage Indian Hemp & Tamanu Masque - 12oz 80%
Aussie Moist 33.8 oz 20%


*Leave-In*
Daily Leave-In Conditioner (Watermelon) 8oz 20%
Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion 12oz 10%
As I Am Leave-In 8 oz 25%
Kinky Curly Knot Today 8oz 90%

*Stylers*
Curls Goddess Curls 8oz 20% - Used
Kiss My Face Upper Management 8oz full
Ecostyler Gel Blue
Cream of Nature Prefect Edges 2.25 oz full - Returned to the store
Let’s Jam! Custard 10oz 10%
Let’s Jam! Custard 10oz - full
Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste 4oz full
KCCC - 5%
As I Am Smoothing Gel - Used
Proclaim Glossing Polish - Need to get rid of. 
  *
Oils & Butters*
Shea Oil 8oz 80%
Shea Butter ~4oz
Castor Oil
Jojoba Oil
Avocado Oil
HTGE
Jane Carter Nourish & Shine 4oz - Used
Darcy’s Botanicals Cherry Kernel Nectar 4oz 30% 
Uncle Harry's Herbal Coconut Oil 4oz 5% - Used
Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Butter - Used
Hairitage Hydration Silk 'n Aloe Cream (oil based)
Hairitage Hydration Peach Aloe Pomade - Used
Carrot Oil
Broccoli Oil 
Vatika Oil 5.07oz

*Treatments*
Henna 1 box
Napur Henna 1 packet - Used
Indigo - Used
 Various herbal powders
Roux Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 22, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> JJamiah, Are you starting a new thread for Sept. - Dec?



Yes mam faithVA

Will start a new thread in another week.


----------



## TrueSugar (Aug 22, 2012)

Today I opened up my Curls coconut sublime conditioner, the cleansing cream, the cashmere curls leave in, and the cashmere curl jelly. My hair is drying but I like the results so far. I may need to do a video.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 22, 2012)

TrueSugar said:
			
		

> Today I opened up my Curls coconut sublime conditioner, the cleansing cream, the cashmere curls leave in, and the cashmere curl jelly. My hair is drying but I like the results so far. I may need to do a video.



I have three of those products the cleanser the condish and the leave in but I'm waiting til I use up my Hair One to try them. Please give a full review when your done


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 22, 2012)

I decided to wait to DC til next wash day (Friday)  ill put mu megatek on dry hair for an hr rinse the wash with Hair One then DC overnight with Kera Minerals DC, HE LTR and some oils I have maybe 2 more good uses of the hair one!


----------



## Keishadt (Aug 22, 2012)

Alright! Last week I used up one bottle of my Renpure condish.  I'm pleasantly surprised.  If I wanted to, I could probably use up the AO HSR before the end of Aug, but I love it so much and I don't want to replace it until I use up at least one more conditioner, so I'm holding onto it for dear life, lol!  Can't wait for the next session.  I forsee more progress.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 22, 2012)

I used up  QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee.  I should be done with the following products within the week:

Shescentit Moisture Mist
AG Moisture and Shine Conditioning Mist

I did buy a new V05 conditioner to use for cowashing every morning.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 23, 2012)

JJamiah said:
			
		

> Saturday is my wash day ; Friday is my prep day. I doubt I could use anything else up. not trying to rush through my products. thinking about redefining my purchases for next year. I doubt I will need so much. I've already spent 100 dollars out of my budget. They are some little things that I need , but I think I might spend just a smidge of it and hold the rest over until the following  year.  I already have a 200 dollars sally's beauty supply bill waiting . I don't see the rest of the money being spent. I have separated my hair supplies from need to be used up and stash Goods. I need to be used up group is about 15 products. Stash Goods  are on 1 shelf. New tries also have a spot of their own. I am verbally speaking these sentences and it's typing it out so if it seems really short I apologize.



Tell me how did you organize your stash how did you decide what goes in the use up versus what stays in the stash pile? I need to do this as well. I told my hubby about your spending limit gift card and he loved it he's making me do the same thing we're in the process of setting an amount now


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 23, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Tell me how did you organize your stash how did you decide what goes in the use up versus what stays in the stash pile? I need to do this as well. I told my hubby about your spending limit gift card and he loved it he's making me do the same thing we're in the process of setting an amount now



I am basing it off of how my natural hair reacts to the product. Alter Ego melts my hair, 613 melts it something wicked, Ojon another winner. Things that are soso got to go LOL. My budget is $500. This upcoming year I doubt I will feel it. I have a lot of things to use up. But once the money is gone....it's gone. I get my card in November to take advantage of the deals. I have I stretch the budget as best I can.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 23, 2012)

JJamiah said:
			
		

> I am basing it off of how my natural hair reacts to the product. Alter Ego melts my hair, 613 melts it something wicked, Ojon another winner. Things that are soso got to go LOL. My budget is $500. This upcoming year I doubt I will feel it. I have a lot of things to use up. But once the money is gone....it's gone. I get my card in November to take advantage of the deals. I have I stretch the budget as best I can.



OK so your putting your favs in the stash pile and the crap ones are the use ups. OK that's what I'm doing to  thanks


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 23, 2012)

Sold Qhemet Biologics Twist Butter: Great sealant, but not playing well with my styler.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 23, 2012)

OK so after @ jjamiah gave me a great idea I rearranged my stash and now I have a use up section and in it is Roux Mendex repair treatment I'm wondering does any one(natural) use this product?  I'm trying to use this up vs using up my megatek.  Anybody? ?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

I may try this new organization thingee 

I need an I Don't Know Section. I bought 3 heat protectant products. But since I cut my hair and I won't have hair for a looooong time, I'm not ready to use them. Not sure I want to give them away either. I'm nto going to straighten my hair again, but maybe I will rollerset or blow dry one day. But I'm not sure  They are definitely in a holding pattern until next year.


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 23, 2012)

Donna Marie Detangler is officially gone. 
MHC HONEYnutt cleanser finished 
On to the Super Buttercream


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2012)

Finished up the Terressentials Lavender Mudwash. I washed with it and then conditioned with the Deva Care One conditioner. My hair was so soft.

Sitting under my heat cap with the Shea Moisture Purification Mask. This is my 3rd attempt to see if it works. If it doesn't work any better than the last 2 times I'm giving it away. I may give it away anyway so I can get the AO Blue Chamomile.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 24, 2012)

So after starring at my "use up " section for an hour I finally decided to prepoo overnight with a little bit of ion hard water condish covered in EVOCO


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2012)

Cowashed the Celies last night with the JF root awakening condish. I dig it.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2012)

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];16698669]Cowashed the Celies last night with the JF root awakening condish. I dig it.


 
When is your next length check? I imagine your celies on getting pretty long.

I would read the APL thread but I would need to take a vacation to catch up


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 25, 2012)

I tried the Roux today I left it in for about 2 minutes it was OK my hair definitely felt stronger but not really soft. Ill use it biweekly till its gone.  My HE LTR bottle started farting today so i guess I have about one use left of that and also one more use of Hair One!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> When is your next length check? I imagine your celies on getting pretty long.
> 
> I would read the APL thread but I would need to take a vacation to catch up



Next one is end of September. I claimed APL this month lol. The ladies made me claim it.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 25, 2012)

Got my ORS Professional from my Wish List..... Update needed!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Next one is end of September. I claimed APL this month lol. The ladies made me claim it.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 
 I will check out the pics in September.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 26, 2012)

I used up the hempseed oil. 

I purchased Giovanni SAS moisture conditioner, Nature's Gate Biotin conditioner, and a trial kit of CD Hair Milk. (contains a co-wash cleansing conditioner, Hair Milk leave in, Hair Milk leave in lite formula, and CD Hair Pudding.


----------



## Arian (Aug 26, 2012)

Soooo I gave away a bottle of Aubrey Organics GPB, which leaves me with 5 bottles.  I will probably end up selling at least 4 of them.  Not sure yet...

However, today I ordered 3 Curl Junkie products and bought a lot of stuff last week off the exchange board.  I may never get my stash down, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 26, 2012)

About to try my best to use as many products as possible in my MN mix I'm about to create. Let's see what I can come up with.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2012)

Just mailed off the Shea Moisture Purification Mask to a fellow LHCFer. Wish I could have sent back some of the stuff she sent to me 

I don't feel like washing my hair today so won't get a chance to use anything up. But still hae a few days left until September. I will be really close with a few.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 27, 2012)

I haven't used anything up I don't think I will at least for another 2 weeks my scalp mix and E QP mango butter are endless I'm using both almost daily to try and get them off my shelf


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 27, 2012)

Used up a bottle of SM yucca and aloe for my MN mix. I'm not taking it off my list yet b/c I haven't actually used it up yet


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 28, 2012)

*I used up dabur amla oil, sweet almond oil, avocado oil, and Shescentit Moisture Mist.*

*I boxed up a lot of items for my family and a friend about a week ago. I'm on my way to the post office with 2 boxes containing*:

Aphogee Green Tea Restructerizer
Aphogee 2 min reconstructor
MoroccanOil shampoo
MoroccanOil conditioner
Mane N Tail Detangler
AG shampoo
AG conditioner

*I also will be posting a few items for sale:*
Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Balancing End Insurance-sweet fig scent
Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Braid Spray-baby powder scent
Chi Silk Infusion serum
Shescentit coco creme leave in conditioner

*I have a box of products that I decided I won't be using right now b/c I'm going to try a modified version of the Curly Girl Method for a few months. *
This box contains:
Redken Anti-snap treatment
Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque
Joico K-Pak Chelating shampoo
Aussie Moist Miracle 3 min Deep Condition
MoroccanOil Treatment light formulation for fine hair
Aquage Defining Gel
AG conditioning mist
AG Deep reconstructor conditioner

*So now I have about 10 products that I've decided to use for now for the CG method:*
Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat shampoo (clarify monthly)
KeraCare Hydrating Detangling shampoo (use weekly-I have < half bottle to use up)
Giovanni SAS Protein Hair Infusion treatment (use monthly)
Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture conditioner (use weekly)
Shescentit Avocado conditioner (co-wash rotation)
As I Am Coconut CoWash cleansing conditioner (co-wash rotation)
Giovanni Direct leave-in conditioner
CD Hair Milk pudding (sample)
DB Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning creme (daily moisturizer at night)
Shescentit Exotic Amazon Herbal Pomade (sealant at night)

I'm also using grapeseed oil, jojoba oil, JBCO, rosemary oil, peppermint oil, eucalyptus oil, sulfur powder, vitamin E oil and Bee Mine growth serum as a growth aid that I've been applying every night to scalp and doing nightly massages. 

Yeah, I'm ready for the next session.


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 28, 2012)

I m working on my Essentious poo+Con ,i have about 3 washes left of CON and 5 of poo


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 28, 2012)

Used nothing up. Huh.......slowly, slowly!


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 28, 2012)

I let my subscription lapse for a while, so I haven't posted.  But during that time I got rid of the olive oil conditioner I bought in Greece on a whim, used up a tub of ORS Hair Mayo, an tube of Motions conditioner, and a bottle of Aphogee 2 minute recon.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have updated my list......still gotta use up that ORS Edge Control. I hate that mess!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 29, 2012)

I might DC today on dry hair for a few hrs try and use something up


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 29, 2012)

So I ended up mixing some HE LTR condish, B&B Creme de Coco condish, Kera Minerals DC, honey, glycerine, and oils put it on dry hair for about 3-4 hrs ill rinse and add HE LTR leave in and Vatika oil


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2012)

I haven't used anything up, but still learning and experimenting with the stuff I do have.

I tried the S-Curl Monday, Tuesday and today. It didn't work any worse or any better than anything else. I won't get rid of it but it won't be high up on my use list. So I will start using most of my products in a Kimmay Tube Leave-in. That seemed to work better than any product alone or even putting them on in layers. 

So usage probably will be slow but by moisturizing every night I will be at least moving through these products. I will use my gels and creams on the weekend when I have more time to twist up my hair, and my "get rid of" products during the week to moisturize.

And I will still wash/cowash at least 2x a week and if time 3x a week.


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 30, 2012)

SuperButtercream finished! Yay! It's a great lotion !


----------



## Arian (Aug 30, 2012)

Sold 4 bottles of Aubrey GPB


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 30, 2012)

I am going to do my hair today, so I will see what I finish. If these little crust of product stretch through today a little really goes a long way. I will do my final report over the week end, and then it is on to use up 3.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 30, 2012)

Used this for the first time today it was really nice a little watery then Im used to but still not a bad moisturizer


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2012)

Not using up anything but having fun making different versions of kimmaytube leave-in with all my various products. Today I used the Nature's Gate Herbal Daily Conditioner in my kimmaytube leave-in. But I really need to try it on clean hair, but I will see how it comes out tomorrow.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 30, 2012)

Good Job Ladies Using/selling/trading/giving away your products 

I have used a Henna packet with one to spare; used up a vatika oil and a VO5 will be gone tomorrow. Nothing else will be used up because everything else is pretty much stocked or next to new  

USE IT UP Ladies! KUTGW


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 30, 2012)

I have had QB CTDG upside down for over a week, but it refuses to finish. I will hopefully use it up before the end of my vacation. Also, I will use up Jessicurl Too Shea DCing with it this week.

I doubt I will use anything up before the end of tomorrow.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 31, 2012)

I finished my omega 3,6,9 vitamins I will repurchase cause I'm still nursing


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2012)

Not going to use anything up by tonight. But I am going to use my Deva Curl No Poo and Deva Care One Conditioner to wash tonight. 

Didn't meet my goal for this session of finding a leave-in but I did try. My stash is at least down from where I started. As my hair grows longer in the next few months I should be able to use up more in the next session.


----------



## Arian (Aug 31, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Not going to use anything up by tonight. But I am going to use my Deva Curl No Poo and Deva Care One Conditioner to wash tonight.
> 
> Didn't meet my goal for this session of finding a leave-in but I did try. My stash is at least down from where I started. As my hair grows longer in the next few months I should be able to use up more in the next session.



Have you tried any Curl Junkie conditioners?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2012)

Arian said:


> Have you tried any Curl Junkie conditioners?


 
No not yet. Are they leave-ins? 

Maybe towards the middle of next session I will try some sample sizes of different things.

Right now I have too many products in my stash  And since my hair is so short it will take me a while to get through what I have.

It's hard to balance a stash and find the right product at the same time.


----------



## Carrie A (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been making steady progress.  I will update with full deets after my weekend hair session.


----------



## Arian (Aug 31, 2012)

faithVA said:


> No not yet. Are they leave-ins?
> 
> Maybe towards the middle of next session I will try some sample sizes of different things.
> 
> ...



I think most of them can double as a leave in.  I have the same problem.  A leave in has been escaping me for some time.  I'm testing the Curl Junkie line this weekend.  I have a shampoo, conditioner, leave in and styler.  :

Here's hoping :crossfingers:


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2012)

Arian said:


> I think most of them can double as a leave in. I have the same problem. A leave in has been escaping me for some time. I'm testing the Curl Junkie line this weekend. I have a shampoo, conditioner, leave in and styler. :
> 
> Here's hoping :crossfingers:


 
I hope it works out for you. :crossfingers:


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 31, 2012)

I have LOTS of Curl Junkie products and I love every single one of them. I hope you like em lady!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 31, 2012)

Just in time! Used up Qhemet Biologics CTDG today and bought Aveda Damage Remedy because I was in the store.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 31, 2012)

Ogoma you just happen to be in the Aveda store hmm. LOL. I see your last day of session 2 work.


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 31, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> @Ogoma you just happen to be in the Aveda store hmm. LOL. I see your last day of session 2 work.



Just strolling by and it beckoned me . I have been surprisingly good on this trip.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Just strolling by and it beckoned me . I have been surprisingly good on this trip.



Ogoma see I understand when things call or name, whisper that evil whisper.....buy me, get me out of here, take me to the REGister. Yes I know....a leather GUESS coat did it to me today, a pair of shoes the other day, I know the call. Today the WEN whisper started.....I told it come back later....  when it does I might break. Lol


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 1, 2012)

^^^  Resist!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 1, 2012)

Hear, Ye.... 

I have used up the WEN Almond Mint. 

Thank You


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 1, 2012)

B_Phlyy said:


> *Shampoo*
> L'Oreal EverCreme Intense Nourishing Shampoo
> 
> *Conditioners*
> ...



Red font = gone
So for me session 2 was kind of a bust. I started with 23 products and ended up with 30. But that's because I didn't include some of my products in the original count. I think if I hadn't had braid extensions I would have used up some more conditioners with co washing. I did put a significant dent in the number of samples I have though.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2012)

Didn't use up anything yesterday for the end of the challenge. Boo! Going to dye my hair today and use a few products. I'll update my list and post it in the new challenge thread.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Arian (Sep 1, 2012)

Today, I'm going to detangle with TJ Nourish Spa. This will get rid of one out of 6 bottles. 

Of course, this is a staple product so I guess it doesn't count. I will always have 6-10 bottles of this on hand because I do not live by a Trader Joe's. I stock up when I'm in GA.


----------



## Arian (Sep 3, 2012)

I AM TRYING TO RESIST DOING A CURL JUNKIE HAUL ON AVEYOU!

They gave me a $25 off $100 coupon to use!  UGH!  I keep going back and forth.  I want to try so many other products because the products I ordered worked so well. But I know I have to have control.  I do, however, need some more Curl Rehab because the one I used is one that I received off the Exchange Forum, so it wasn't a full bottle.


----------



## Arian (Sep 3, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> I have LOTS of Curl Junkie products and I love every single one of them. I hope you like em lady!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I  them @NikkiQ (on the fence about the smoothing lotion, though)

My hair is still moisturized from using the Honey Butta--but I truly believe it was the synergy created by using a full line of products that made the difference.  I was a little skeptical of them at first, but that was when I thought my hair was a coarse texture.  Now that I know the real texture is more of a medium/fine, I am using much lighter products with better results.  Honey Butta is a heavier product, but not as heavy as the Qhemet AOHC I was using.

Eta: I've gone back to Qhemet!


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 23, 2012)

Do we have a new challenge for the end of the year?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2012)

The Mist Bodifier worked pretty well as a leave-in, but I've used that all up. So now moving through the rest of my products to see if any of them work. So washed and DCd and back to leave-in experiments. Mixed S-Curl with AVG and Deva Curl B'Leave-in with AVG. Applied one product to right side and the 2nd mix to the left side. Will see in the morning if either works. Neither of them help with detangling, but hopefully they will leave my hair moisturized and soft.


----------



## Arian (Sep 23, 2012)

I have decided that I want to reduce my stash down to 9 products.

(1) Co Wash Conditioner ---> Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle
(1) Protein Reconstructor ---> Curl Junkie Repair Me
(2) Poos--->  Kenra Clarifying Shampoo/Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Poo
(1) DC ----->  Curl Junkie Curl Rehab
(1) Conditioner---> Trader Joe's Nourish Spa
(1) Moisturizer---> Qhemet Amla/Olive Heavy Cream
(1) Oil (to add to Conditioner for detangling and prepoo)-- Olive Oil
(1) Prepoo----> SheaMoisture Purification Masque

But I still have other products in my stash...ugh!  I'm slowly getting rid of them though.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 23, 2012)

This is not the current thread.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2012)

You are so right. GreenAndChic got us all confused  Have to blame it on somebody.


----------



## Arian (Sep 28, 2012)

Used up my SheaMoisture Purification Masque. Want some more, but holding off for a while on hair purchases. Even staples..


----------



## Arian (Oct 21, 2012)

Used up a Curl Rehab Gardenia Coconut..glad cause it stinks. Wish the fragrance would change.

Gave away a bottle of Trader Joe's Nourish Spa condish to a friend of mine who was nice enough to trim my hair bec I def couldn't afford to go to GA this time.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll bump the current thread


----------

